# Ho sbagliato tutto



## MaiPiú (21 Ottobre 2013)

Apro una nuova discussione perchè il titolo della precedente non è piú appropriato.

Purtroppo tutte le mie riflessioni sono lontane anni luce dalla realtà dei fatti.
Venerdì scorso siamo andati alla terapia di coppia (unico momento in cui ci è consentito vederci e parlare) e, stanca dei giochini che lo psicologo ci propone ogni volta, ho deciso di premere il piede sull'accelleratore.
Ho tirato fuori il discorso tradimento ed ho voluto affrontarlo.
Ne è uscito che per il mio ex l'argomento è chiuso, ha sbagliato ed ora è disposto e, a suo dire, in grado di darmi ció che voglio.
Dai pianti dei primi tempi, dopo la spavalderia da lui mostrata a fine agosto, ora siamo passati alla chiusura piú totale.
Da questa seduta ho capito perfettamente che:
- lui sta crollando psicologicamente;
- non ha la minima idea di quello che mi ha fatto passare in questi mesi, non riesce proprio ad affrontare il discorso perchè a malapena argina la sua di sofferenza;
- é regredito ad una fase infantile...non so quale...ma penso che siamo intorno ai 6 anni.

Ora capisco l'idea di tradirlo...sotto sotto queste cose le avevo intuite e volevo che si rendesse conto.
Oggi so che non puó farlo, che non ci riesce.

Quando siamo usciti, con lo sguardo a terra e con le spalle curve, mi ha chiesto di darmi un bacio sulla guancia.
Sconcertata, ho acconsentito.
Poi ha detto che mi chiamerà per un aperitivo dato che ora non c'è piú il divieto di frequentarci.

Ora che si fa? Serve altra forza? Lo metto dentro un sacco e lo abbandono davanti la porta del primo psicologo bravo che capita?

Si puó cancellare un tradimento liquidandolo come argomento chiuso perché fa troppo male?

Speravo di avere motivazioni e invece ho visto un ragazzotto di ghiaccio sciogliersi sotto i miei occhi...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Apro una nuova discussione perchè il titolo della precedente non è piú appropriato.
> 
> Purtroppo tutte le mie riflessioni sono lontane anni luce dalla realtà dei fatti.
> Venerdì scorso siamo andati alla terapia di coppia (unico momento in cui ci è consentito vederci e parlare) e, stanca dei giochini che lo psicologo ci propone ogni volta, ho deciso di premere il piede sull'accelleratore.
> ...


Ma quale tradire...
Vuoi dargli una lezione esemplare?
Sposati con un altro uomo.
E dà a un altro quello che avevi riservato per lui.


----------



## MaiPiú (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ho chiuso la precedente discussione (http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19464-tradimento-e-se-adesso-lo-facessi-io).

Conte tu hai ragione ma ho visto con i miei occhi che questo ragazzo non sta bene per niente.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ho chiuso la precedente discussione (http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19464-tradimento-e-se-adesso-lo-facessi-io).
> 
> Conte tu hai ragione ma ho visto con i miei occhi che questo ragazzo non sta bene per niente.


Ok.
Ora hai due vie.
La prima è quella del perdono.
Ma ti invito a leggere con estrema attenzione la parabola del figliuol prodigo.
Ivi non abbiamo un padre che va in cerca di un figlio e trovatolo in mezzo ai porci lo riabilita.
NO.
Abbiamo uno che fa na cagata e finisce con il culo per terra.
E si dice, provo a tornare da mio padre, e speriamo che mi tenga nel numero dei peggiori dei suoi servi.

Ma c'è una cosa fondamentale nel perdono del padre.
Per il padre riavere indietro suo figlio, è più importante che punirlo per la sua malefatta.
Era perduto ed è stato ritrovato.

Quindi prima cosa
Lui che stia male o bene, deve chiederti scusa.
E deve cercare di riparare al male compiuto.
Mostrare che è pentito.


L'altra via...
E' quella di dirgli.
Ok amico.
Fin qui siamo giunti.
Ora ognun per sè, che io cazzo, non ho certo nè tempo nè modo di pulire tuo culetto di bambino piccolo.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Apro una nuova discussione perchè il titolo della precedente non è piú appropriato.
> 
> Purtroppo tutte le mie riflessioni sono lontane anni luce dalla realtà dei fatti.
> Venerdì scorso siamo andati alla terapia di coppia (unico momento in cui ci è consentito vederci e parlare) e, stanca dei giochini che lo psicologo ci propone ogni volta, ho deciso di premere il piede sull'accelleratore.
> ...



Non ho capito che è successo, avevo risposto ed è finita sul blog.

Difficilmente un traditore è disposto a parlarne, se non nell'imediatezza della scoperta del fatto.

E' una scusa il fatto della sofferenza.

Quando scopavano godevano, non soffrivano.

E poi che te ne fai di un uomo succube della famiglie e tanto debole da non rispondere delle sue azioni?

Non farti venire il minimo senso di colpa. Non li merita.


----------



## MaiPiú (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ora hai due vie.
> La prima è quella del perdono.
> Ma ti invito a leggere con estrema attenzione la parabola del figliuol prodigo.
> ...


Conte è fuori di testa. Non so come spiegartelo...non si è reso conto, non lo accetta, non ci capisce nulla...non lo so. 
Non ripara perchè non ce la fa.


----------



## MaiPiú (21 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ho capito che è successo, avevo risposto ed è finita sul blog.
> 
> Difficilmente un traditore è disposto a parlarne, se non nell'imediatezza della scoperta del fatto.
> 
> ...


Quello che mi ha spaventato è questo: prima di entrare nello studio dello psicologo mi parlava del suo lavoro e di alcune cose che avrebbe voluto fare e parlava bene. Poi, una volta entrati, parlava male, saltava parti delle frasi, discorsi confusionari...anche lo psicologo ha notato questa cosa e l'ha fatta presente. E lui c'è rimasto male, come se non si fosse reso conto di come stava parlando.

Ha una famiglia che sicuro non puó aiutarlo e ha amici di una profondità spirituale che dovrebbero invidiare una pozzanghera.


----------



## Leda (21 Ottobre 2013)

Cavoli, qui ci vorrebbe MillePensieri!!!

Hai letto la sua storia?


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2013)

Sarò diventata cinica dopo il lungo tradimento subito, ma non credo molto a questi tentennamenti, se non altro mio marito tutto questo me lo ha risparmiato, non ne vuole piu' parlare e me ne sono fatta una ragione, anche perchè ormai sono io che non parlo più con lui, non saprò mai come è stato coinvolto nella storia, sinceramente oggi me ne infischio, spero solo che tu non ti faccia impietosire, sarebbe davvero un brutto inizio. Possibile che uno non sia capace di spiegare e far capire un azione che ha compiuto quando era capace di intendere e volere?

NON è tuo figlio.


----------



## sienne (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

il mio compagno dopo che ho scoperto il tradimento è entrato in crisi.
a dire il vero, lo era già durante il tradimento, ma stavamo passando 
un vero e proprio medioevo, una forza maggiore, che ci ha isolati dal mondo. 

ha durato quattro anni. il tema del tradimento io l'avevo chiuso abbastanza
subito, avendo capito certe cose. ma lui no. ma non si poteva neanche parlare. 

non so esattamente, se sia il tradimento in sé, o certe cose che lo hanno portato lì,
che lo turbano totalmente ... non lo so. e mi dispiace tanto ... 

ma dopo quattro anni ... le forze non le ho più avute ... non si può vivere così. 

mi dispiace tanto per te. spero, che non sia così. forse ha solo bisogno di chiarezza. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

*Ok...*

Io non riesco a concepire certe cose perchè cento su cento
ho sempre fatto così...su queste questioni.

[video=youtube;oF7ocNl6nXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF7ocNl6nXo[/video]

Ma come si fa...
Ma dico come fa un uomo a pensare al matrimonio e intanto farsi un'altra?
EH?

Non a caso...
Non a caso...porco casso...dice l'immenso Lothar dopo trent'anni ci sta....

E ti dico il perchè....

Ok mi becchi dopo trent'anni che siamo sposati.
Ok...

Mia cara mettila come vuoi, ma oramai noi quella vita l'abbiamo vissuta.

Ma allora dove siamo?

Ma mai più
Pensa solo a questo.
Mettiamo che stai male tu.

Chi ti aiuta a te?
Hai chi ti para il culo?
O no?

Pensa a questo.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non riesco a concepire certe cose perchè cento su cento
> ho sempre fatto così...su queste questioni.
> 
> [video=youtube;oF7ocNl6nXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF7ocNl6nXo[/video]
> ...


Ciao carissimo,piu'o meno e'cosi'.aggiungi le rotture di palle,che ti vai a cercare.perche'l'amante,non e'come la moglie.e'decisamente peggio,e tenerla a distanza non e'affatto facile.alla fine invidio,i fedeli.


----------



## sienne (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

scusa, vorrei chiederti una cosa.

se non è il tradimento la questione, allora cosa è?
cosa lo sta facendo così vacillare?
cosa è tema? 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao carissimo,piu'o meno e'cosi'.aggiungi le rotture di palle,che ti vai a cercare.perche'l'amante,non e'come la moglie.e'decisamente peggio,e tenerla a distanza non e'affatto facile.alla fine invidio,i fedeli.


Si amico ma qui abbiamo il caso di uno che...
Si doveva sposare eh?

Ma dei Lothar
Fondiamo un nuovo gruppo.

I fedeli per caso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si amico ma qui abbiamo il caso di uno che...
> Si doveva sposare eh?
> 
> Ma dei Lothar
> ...


E chi e,sto mona?secondo te amico,io leggo le menate scritte qua'?macche',vengo di rado,e scrivo quello che mi pare.che  il terodelgo sia con noi


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E chi e,sto mona?secondo te amico,io leggo le menate scritte qua'?macche',vengo di rado,e scrivo quello che mi pare.che  il terodelgo sia con noi


Sto mona è il moroso di maipiù no?
Pensa avevano mutuo assieme, un mare di progetti...matrimonio in vista
e no che lui si fa beccare che aveva un'altra no?

E adesso piange e sta male perchè lei lo ha mandato al gattile...


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto mona è il moroso di maipiù no?
> Pensa avevano mutuo assieme, un mare di progetti...matrimonio in vista
> e no che lui si fa beccare che aveva un'altra no?
> 
> E adesso piange e sta male perchè lei lo ha mandato al gattile...


Sintesi perfetta amico,ma un'uomo non piange mai.certo che ste robe,destabilizzano..come qdo stasera,''lei 2''mi ha scritto''nn puoi lasciarmi cosi'''............ne imparo sempre delle nuove...perche' caro Conte,si''sta''pure insieme?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sintesi perfetta amico,ma un'uomo non piange mai.certo che ste robe,destabilizzano..come qdo stasera,''lei 2''mi ha scritto''nn puoi lasciarmi cosi'''............ne imparo sempre delle nuove...perche' caro Conte,si''sta''pure insieme?


Beh senti
Io con lunaiena
ho festeggiato il primo giorno, la settimana, il bisettimanale, il mensile, il bimestrale, il trimestre, il quadrimestre, il semestre, e finalmente l'anno...

Lei tutta contenta mi fa perchè hai scelto di metterti assieme a me il 25 aprile?
Perchè si festeggia la libertà no?

Dimmi te adesso stiamo litigando perchè dice che le avevo promesso di passare il mio compleanno con lei, e invece io le avevo detto l'onomastico...

Ma sai che quando ero fidanzato, la mia futura sposa rognava...
Diceva...di alla tua piùcheamica...tal dei tali che...

Io le risposi...
Ah che ideona...scelgo lei come testimone di nozze no?


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Apro una nuova discussione perchè il titolo della precedente non è piú appropriato.
> 
> Purtroppo tutte le mie riflessioni sono lontane anni luce dalla realtà dei fatti.
> Venerdì scorso siamo andati alla terapia di coppia (unico momento in cui ci è consentito vederci e parlare) e, stanca dei giochini che lo psicologo ci propone ogni volta, ho deciso di premere il piede sull'accelleratore.
> ...


Ha sensi di colpa a mille, moltiplicati dal tuo atteggiamento che è giudicante e, ora, anche sprezzante. Il vero lui è quello di agosto, il bambino felice. Questo qui è il bambino triste e amareggiato e si comporta con te come davanti alla suprema corte che enuncia il verdetto. Osa domandarti il bacio sulla guancia, come fa figlio deliro con madre pietosa. Ma tu non lo sei.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Apro una nuova discussione perchè il titolo della precedente non è piú appropriato.
> 
> Purtroppo tutte le mie riflessioni sono lontane anni luce dalla realtà dei fatti.
> Venerdì scorso siamo andati alla terapia di coppia (unico momento in cui ci è consentito vederci e parlare) e, stanca dei giochini che lo psicologo ci propone ogni volta, ho deciso di premere il piede sull'accelleratore.
> ...


L'idea del sacco non è cattiva, ma proverei prima con l'acqua


----------



## nate (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha spaventato è questo: prima di entrare nello studio dello psicologo mi parlava del suo lavoro e di alcune cose che avrebbe voluto fare e parlava bene. Poi, una volta entrati, parlava male, saltava parti delle frasi, discorsi confusionari...anche lo psicologo ha notato questa cosa e l'ha fatta presente. E lui c'è rimasto male, come se non si fosse reso conto di come stava parlando.Ha una famiglia che sicuro non puó aiutarlo e ha amici di una profondità spirituale che dovrebbero invidiare una pozzanghera.


la cosa degli amici è importante ,io mi sono sempre circondato di gente sensibile e colta. Chi si circonda di certi elementi vuole dire che hai rapporti ci tiene poco che ciano di amicizia o di coppia.oppure che anche lui ha la sensibilità di un sasso,la pozzanghera genera vita il sasso no


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> la cosa degli amici è importante ,io mi sono sempre circondato di gente sensibile e colta. Chi si circonda di certi elementi vuole dire che hai rapporti ci tiene poco che ciano di amicizia o di coppia.oppure che anche lui ha la sensibilità di un sasso,la pozzanghera genera vita il sasso no


condivido 
Ot-nate più ti leggo piu non capisco come si possa lasciarti!   soprattutto se sei innamorato penso che sei molto simile al carattere del mio ragazzo, io nn me lo lascerei scappare! fine ot.


----------



## nate (22 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> condivido
> Ot-nate più ti leggo piu non capisco come si possa lasciarti!   soprattutto se sei innamorato penso che sei molto simile al carattere del mio ragazzo, io nn me lo lascerei scappare! fine ot.


OT pur stando con un altro mi sta martellano per degli incontri pomeridiani e poi s ne va da lui.alchè oggi le ho bloccato fb e il numero di telefono,almeno la finisce con sta malattia. Grazie mi fai arrossire. LEI è UN IPOCRITA ALL'ENNESIMA POTENZA OT


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> OT pur stando con un altro mi sta martellano per degli incontri pomeridiani e poi s ne va da lui.alchè oggi le ho bloccato fb e il numero di telefono,almeno la finisce con sta malattia. Grazie mi fai arrossire. LEI è UN IPOCRITA ALL'ENNESIMA POTENZA OT


vedendo questo dovrebbe esser piu facile razionalmente capire che non fa per te, che costruiresti con una che non ha problemi a star con uno e vedersi con un altro?? Che poi ti pensa? Ci credo che ti vuole vedere..non è scema e non ti vuol far scappare e la capisco... Ma non può farsi i porci comodi e non con un uomo come te... Ha tanti sottospecie di maschi con cui sfogarsi... Sei troppo per lei fidati!! Nn arrossire è solo la verità  troverai una donna con la d maiuscola...hai fatto benissimo a bloccarla!! Se proprio vuole mandale un poster a presa di.... Io se lei convive glielo manderei a casa se dovesse far la stronza.. Glielo metterei dove lo vede pure l'altro con tanto di firma e dedica del tipo"visto che non riesci a far a meno di pensarmi,uno come me accontentati di vederlo in foto..." o qualcosa del genere... Poi è solo un'idea...  fine ot2


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Apro una nuova discussione perchè il titolo della precedente non è piú appropriato.
> 
> Purtroppo tutte le mie riflessioni sono lontane anni luce dalla realtà dei fatti.
> Venerdì scorso siamo andati alla terapia di coppia (unico momento in cui ci è consentito vederci e parlare) e, stanca dei giochini che lo psicologo ci propone ogni volta, ho deciso di premere il piede sull'accelleratore.
> ...


la prossima volta che ti chiede un bacio,girati di colpo e dagli una testata.

Magari l'urto gli riattiva le sinapsi


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prossima volta che ti chiede un bacio,girati di colpo e dagli una testata.
> 
> Magari l'urto gli riattiva le sinapsi


:rotfl: :rotfl: grandeeeee 
Che altro aggiungere...maipiu mai consiglio potrà esser migliore...haha


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Apro una nuova discussione perchè il titolo della precedente non è piú appropriato.
> 
> Purtroppo tutte le mie riflessioni sono lontane anni luce dalla realtà dei fatti.
> Venerdì scorso siamo andati alla terapia di coppia (unico momento in cui ci è consentito vederci e parlare) e, stanca dei giochini che lo psicologo ci propone ogni volta, ho deciso di premere il piede sull'accelleratore.
> ...




Scusa, ma non ho capito bene il senso del titolo che hai messo al tuo nuovo 3d...
Avevi sbagliato a valutarlo ora che ti sei accorta che è molto fragile psicologicamente o per la questione, tutta cerebrale, di pareggiare i conti?

Le motivazioni ora non le puoi avere da lui perché non può dartele nello stato in cui si trova.
Cosa devi fare?
Serve una forza da leoni se vuoi ancora dare una possibilità alla vostra coppia.
Ma il punto è se lo vuoi fare.
Come capirlo?
Interrogando il tuo cuore e, credimi, la risposta che cerchi è la cosa più difficile...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> la cosa degli amici è importante ,io mi sono sempre circondato di gente sensibile e colta. Chi si circonda di certi elementi vuole dire che hai rapporti ci tiene poco che ciano di amicizia o di coppia.oppure che anche lui ha la sensibilità di un sasso,la pozzanghera genera vita il sasso no


E guarda come ti sei ridotto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Cavoli, qui ci vorrebbe MillePensieri!!!
> 
> Hai letto la sua storia?


Ciao Leda,
Ho trovato la storia di Millepensieri ed è lunghissima. 
Ho letto la prima parte e questi giorni cercheró di leggere tutto il resto.
Grazie per il suggerimento


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ora che si fa? Serve altra forza? Lo metto dentro un sacco e lo abbandono davanti la porta del primo psicologo bravo che capita?


Di solito evito di emettere giudizi sui fatti capitati ad altri perchè mi sento la persona meno degna di giudicare, qua dentro. Però sul crollo psicologico qualcosa forse posso dire. Io ho avuto la fortuna di avere a disposizione un amico con le palle, che ha già passato tutto questo (e ne è rimasto profondamente segnato) e mi ha costretto a riprendere contatto con la realtà. Non fosse per lui, sarei finito in ospedale, e soltanto dopo avrei iniziato con psicoterapeuta e psichiatra (come sto facendo ora). Nel mio caso, io ero accecato dalla paura, avevo dato per finita e rovinata definitivamente la mia vita (e quella della mia compagna) e ti assicuro che ero vicino a considerare qualsiasi gesto. Il panico ti riduce a una larva, diventi il bersaglio di ogni tua paura, anche quelle evidentemente irreali. E non hai i mezzi per difenderti, sei semplicemente schiacciato.

Questo non lo dico per difendere lui, ma perchè tu possa renderti conto che effettivamente è come temi: lui probabilmente in questo momento non è in sè. Non si tratta di regressione, ma proprio di essere un sacco vuoto, senza risorse. E purtroppo da questo punto di vista siete (ora) molto lontani, nel vivere questo momento. Come ti ho e ti hanno già detto, tu hai una lucidità invidiabile. Lui ne è completamente privo. La prima cosa che deve fare è trovare il modo di iniziare un percorso cosapevolmente. E quanto questo percorso sarà lungo e difficile è quasi secondario rispetto al fatto che deve rendersi conto che ha bisogno di aiuto. Ed è una cosa difficilissima da realizzare. Il trauma porta a chiudersi: a lui serve esattamente lo spunto contrario. Tra l'altro, non so se tu possa essere la persona più adatta ad aiutarlo, in questo.

Aggiungo un'altra cosa: io mi sono reso conto che il tradimento in sè è stato solo un aspetto del mio crollo. Probabilmente avrei avuto bisogno di affrontare i miei problemi anche molto tempo fa. Forse avrebbe fatto la differenza. In ogni caso, quello che voglio dire è che questo percorso deve essere soprattutto personale, prima che di coppia. Lui ora ha bisogno prima di tutto di ritornare in possesso delle proprie facoltà, prima di affrontare tutto il resto. Ha bisogno di affrontarsi, da solo (nel senso non di essere abbandonato a sè, ma di affrontare il proprio trauma, prima del vostro). Se lo desideri, se ne hai la forza, puoi essere la sua spalla, ma credo tu possa far poco direttamente e facilmente. Soprattutto finchè lui si rifiuta di mettere in discussione il problema, il suo blackout (e ti posso assicurare che a lui in questo momento fa una paura cieca e irrazionale).

Va da sè che la cosa non si risolverà da sola, anzi: se non "trattata" il danno potrebbe essere veramente enorme. Come mi è stato detto in questa e altra sede, se si sta male, ci si cura. Se non ci si cura, si perde la salute. E siccome stiamo parlando della salute psicologica di una persona, vedi bene che il problema diventa serio.

Forse sei l'unica delle persone che ha attorno ad avere inquadrato la gravità del problema. D'altra parte immagino che la situazione sia molto ingarbugliata sia a livello pratico che "sentimentale", quindi potrei suggerirti di provare a parlarne con qualcuno che gli sia vicino, ma in una posizione diversa (e più gestibile per lui) dalla tua. Fratelli/sorelle, amici, colleghi...insomma, qualcuno di relativamente estraneo alla vicenda che possa guidarlo per i primi passi. Lo step successivo è trovare un valido aiuto in uno specialista. Mi sento di escludere che possa fare qualche progresso da solo, perchè non ha gli strumenti per affrontare il suo trauma. Può solo tentare di negarlo e rimuoverlo. 

E qui mi fermo, perchè da questo punto dovrebbero cominciare le tue valutazioni sul vostro eventuale futuro; e come dicevo, sono la persona meno adatta a emettere giudizi o fornire suggerimenti. Volevo solo darti la mia versione (che non è nemmeno detto sia azzeccata, parlo solo per la mia esperienza) su cosa può aver provocato la sua apparente "regressione".

Un abbraccio.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarò diventata cinica dopo il lungo tradimento subito, ma non credo molto a questi tentennamenti, se non altro mio marito tutto questo me lo ha risparmiato, non ne vuole piu' parlare e me ne sono fatta una ragione, anche perchè ormai sono io che non parlo più con lui, non saprò mai come è stato coinvolto nella storia, sinceramente oggi me ne infischio, spero solo che tu non ti faccia impietosire, sarebbe davvero un brutto inizio. Possibile che uno non sia capace di spiegare e far capire un azione che ha compiuto quando era capace di intendere e volere?
> 
> NON è tuo figlio.


Temo che il disagio del mio ex sia iniziato molto prima del tradimento.
Lo psicologo dice che è sintomatico il fatto che sia andato con una donna molto piú grande di lui.
Il sesso, a suo dire, è l'ultima cosa importante in questo tradimento. Mi ha spiegato che il mio ex ha vissuto in una situazione di dipendenza psicologica dalla madre e, nel momento che stava per sposarsi e quindi abbandonare il suo nucleo di origine, ha cercato e trovato una nuova "mamma" per avere un senso di protezione.
Ho chiesto: ma questo è normale? Non si è reso conto?
risposta: è successo tutto a livello inconscio.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il mio compagno dopo che ho scoperto il tradimento è entrato in crisi.
> a dire il vero, lo era già durante il tradimento, ma stavamo passando
> ...


Grazie Sienne, 
credo che il mio ex abbia qualcosa di peggio rispetto ad una crisi esistenziale.
E tremo solo al pensiero.
Non so se avró tutta la forza che hai avuto tu per 4 anni, sei da ammirare.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non riesco a concepire certe cose perchè cento su cento
> ho sempre fatto così...su queste questioni.
> 
> [video=youtube;oF7ocNl6nXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF7ocNl6nXo[/video]
> ...


Caro Conte, non sai quanto hai ragione.
Ora come ora, se dovessi stare male io, seriamente intendo, posso tranquillamente prenotare un biglietto solo andata per Lourdes e sperare nell'aiuto divino...

Il problema è stato proprio il matrimonio. Problema latente che poi si è manifestato come una bomba...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Caro Conte, non sai quanto hai ragione.
> Ora come ora, se dovessi stare male io, seriamente intendo, posso tranquillamente prenotare un biglietto solo andata per Lourdes e sperare nell'aiuto divino...
> 
> Il problema è stato proprio il matrimonio. Problema latente che poi si è manifestato come una bomba...


Cioè lui non se la sentiva di prendere un impegno per la vita con te?


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa, vorrei chiederti una cosa.
> 
> ...


Sienne, scusa! Ho risposto a questa domanda poco sopra!


----------



## Homer (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Temo che il disagio del mio ex sia iniziato molto prima del tradimento.
> Lo psicologo dice che è sintomatico il fatto che sia andato con una donna molto piú grande di lui.
> Il sesso, a suo dire, è l'ultima cosa importante in questo tradimento. Mi ha spiegato che il mio ex ha vissuto in una situazione di dipendenza psicologica dalla madre e, nel momento che stava per sposarsi e quindi abbandonare il suo nucleo di origine, ha cercato e trovato una nuova "mamma" per avere un senso di protezione.
> Ho chiesto: ma questo è normale? Non si è reso conto?
> risposta: *è successo tutto a livello inconscio.*




A me ste cose fanno venire il vomito........non prenderla a male non ce l'ho con te nè con il tuo compagno, ma sono cose che ho sentito anche dalla terapeuta che segue me e mia moglie (per la cronaca io sono il tradito). Ma quando cazzo erano nel letto a rotolarsi, scopavano con l'inconscio.....???:condom::unhappy:
Io, da persona molto razionale, queste risposte mi sanno tanto da presa per il culo.....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> A me ste cose fanno venire il vomito........non prenderla a male non ce l'ho con te nè con il tuo compagno, ma sono cose che ho sentito anche dalla terapeuta che segue me e mia moglie (per la cronaca io sono il tradito). Ma quando cazzo erano nel letto a rotolarsi, scopavano con l'inconscio.....???:condom::unhappy:
> Io, da persona molto razionale, queste risposte mi sanno tanto da presa per il culo.....


Anche se dalla parte opposta alla tua: QUOTO


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ha sensi di colpa a mille, moltiplicati dal tuo atteggiamento che è giudicante e, ora, anche sprezzante. Il vero lui è quello di agosto, il bambino felice. Questo qui è il bambino triste e amareggiato e si comporta con te come davanti alla suprema corte che enuncia il verdetto. Osa domandarti il bacio sulla guancia, come fa figlio deliro con madre pietosa. Ma tu non lo sei.


Si, ha i sensi di colpa a mille, ma non solo quelli.
Sta crollando e io non l'ho giudicato, ho cercato di parlare tranquillamente.
Ma lui ha paura, di tutto, anche della sua ombra.
Non ho chiesto di raccontarmi il tradimento di nuovo, so già quello che è successo.
Ho solo chiesto se mi ero comportata male, se mi ero distratta troppo con il lavoro, se ultimamente non stava piú bene con me...solo questo...


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'idea del sacco non è cattiva, ma proverei prima con l'acqua


Se lo conservo sott'olio fino a completa maturazione


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> A me ste cose fanno venire il vomito........non prenderla a male non ce l'ho con te nè con il tuo compagno, ma sono cose che ho sentito anche dalla terapeuta che segue me e mia moglie (per la cronaca io sono il tradito). Ma quando cazzo erano nel letto a rotolarsi, scopavano con l'inconscio.....???:condom::unhappy:
> Io, da persona molto razionale, queste risposte mi sanno tanto da presa per il culo.....


Però sta roba dell'inconscio me la segno...
Magari attacca con la moglie mogliosa...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Temo che il disagio del mio ex sia iniziato molto prima del tradimento.
> Lo psicologo dice che è sintomatico il fatto che sia andato con una donna molto piú grande di lui.
> Il sesso, a suo dire, è l'ultima cosa importante in questo tradimento. Mi ha spiegato che il mio ex ha vissuto in una situazione di dipendenza psicologica dalla madre e, nel momento che stava per sposarsi e quindi abbandonare il suo nucleo di origine, ha cercato e trovato una nuova "mamma" per avere un senso di protezione.
> Ho chiesto: ma questo è normale? Non si è reso conto?
> risposta: è successo tutto a livello inconscio.


per me il matrimonio a livello molto conscio...
Fu fuga da mia madre.
Credimi appena una donna assume con me un atteggiamento o un comportamento che mi ricorda mia madre
io faccio foco dalle narici.

Occhio che caso mai cerchi una donna che assomigli a tua madre, per farti amare da lei, come non sei riuscito a farlo da tua madre.

Forse sarei stato meno sporcaccion se non avessi visto mia madre come inorridì quando mi beccò a ciulare.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> la cosa degli amici è importante ,io mi sono sempre circondato di gente sensibile e colta. Chi si circonda di certi elementi vuole dire che hai rapporti ci tiene poco che ciano di amicizia o di coppia.oppure che anche lui ha la sensibilità di un sasso,la pozzanghera genera vita il sasso no


Nate parliamo di tutte persone laureate e comunque colte.
Hanno solo il difetto (2 in particolare) di essere "diversamente fedeli" e questi, credo, abbiano contribuito a far capire al mio ex che una scappatella non fosse poi cosa tanto grave , poi, lui, con i disagi psicologici che ho appreso oggi, credo ci sia caduto con le scarpe e tutto.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prossima volta che ti chiede un bacio,girati di colpo e dagli una testata.
> 
> Magari l'urto gli riattiva le sinapsi


A non averci pensato subito!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (22 Ottobre 2013)

scusa... Molto molto timidamente... e se fosse la paura del matrimonio e non riuscire ad ammetterlo?

Ci sono persone che fanno capitare i patatrac (davvero inconsciamente)... perchè non se la sentono.. ed è ovvio che stia male..significherebbe ammettere a se stesso 
di aver fatto il passo più lungo della gamba e con una persona alla quale vuole un bene enorme..

non ti sembra plausibile.. ?

senza andare a scomodare il rapporto con la madra cosa che mi pare parecchio freiudiana...


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho capito bene il senso del titolo che hai messo al tuo nuovo 3d...
> Avevi sbagliato a valutarlo ora che ti sei accorta che è molto fragile psicologicamente o per la questione, tutta cerebrale, di pareggiare i conti?
> 
> Le motivazioni ora non le puoi avere da lui perché non può dartele nello stato in cui si trova.
> ...


Avevo proprio sbagliato tutto...mentre io me ne stavo qui sul forum a filosofeggiare sul tradimento in generale non potendo avere un contatto diretto con il mio principe azzurro...lui si stava sgretolando come sabbia al vento.

Avevo capito che non stava inquadrando bene la situazione qualche mese fa, ma non pensavo a problemi seri.
pensavo si trattasse di sensi di colpa, nervosismo, cose normali.
il fatto che mi implorava perdono, che sbandierava pentimento e poi nei fatti non faceva nulla di concreto mi aveva portato a pensare che non si fosse reso conto del dolore che mi aveva provocato o che stesse sottovalutando le cose.
per questo volevo dargli una bella svegliata.

Oggi, so che parliamo di ben altro.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Avevo proprio sbagliato tutto...mentre io me ne stavo qui sul forum a filosofeggiare sul tradimento in generale non potendo avere un contatto diretto con il mio principe azzurro...lui si stava sgretolando come sabbia al vento.
> 
> Avevo capito che non stava inquadrando bene la situazione qualche mese fa, ma non pensavo a problemi seri.
> pensavo si trattasse di sensi di colpa, nervosismo, cose normali.
> ...


Aveccela na moglie che ti dice...caro avevo sbagliato tutto...aveccela...


----------



## Calipso (22 Ottobre 2013)

probabilmente risulterò un dura e secca... ma qua gli psicologi di coppia e non, tendono a ricercare chissà quali motivazioni - quasi sempre giustificatrici- per un qualcosa che NON andrebbe fatto...

ma cacchio e le vecchie sane responsabilità? 

sgretolando? da cosa? e prima? era così sgretolato che tu non l'hai visto?
ma così poco sgretolato da riuscire a farsi un giro con una più vecchia di lui che ha negato di suo qualsiasi coinvogimento sentimentale?
Mmmmm.. no.. non ci sto... 

chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome... tradimento, sessuale, dettato dal fatto che ci siamo spaventati all'idea di crescere...

e adesso ... pentimento, tipico, di chi continua a non crescere e viene giustificato - persino dalla psicologa-

scusa MaiPiù ma stai arrivando al punto di colpevolizzarti... Tu???

non cadere nel tranello!!!


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Di solito evito di emettere giudizi sui fatti capitati ad altri perchè mi sento la persona meno degna di giudicare, qua dentro. Però sul crollo psicologico qualcosa forse posso dire. Io ho avuto la fortuna di avere a disposizione un amico con le palle, che ha già passato tutto questo (e ne è rimasto profondamente segnato) e mi ha costretto a riprendere contatto con la realtà. Non fosse per lui, sarei finito in ospedale, e soltanto dopo avrei iniziato con psicoterapeuta e psichiatra (come sto facendo ora). Nel mio caso, io ero accecato dalla paura, avevo dato per finita e rovinata definitivamente la mia vita (e quella della mia compagna) e ti assicuro che ero vicino a considerare qualsiasi gesto. Il panico ti riduce a una larva, diventi il bersaglio di ogni tua paura, anche quelle evidentemente irreali. E non hai i mezzi per difenderti, sei semplicemente schiacciato.
> 
> Questo non lo dico per difendere lui, ma perchè tu possa renderti conto che effettivamente è come temi: lui probabilmente in questo momento non è in sè. Non si tratta di regressione, ma proprio di essere un sacco vuoto, senza risorse. E purtroppo da questo punto di vista siete (ora) molto lontani, nel vivere questo momento. Come ti ho e ti hanno già detto, tu hai una lucidità invidiabile. Lui ne è completamente privo. La prima cosa che deve fare è trovare il modo di iniziare un percorso cosapevolmente. E quanto questo percorso sarà lungo e difficile è quasi secondario rispetto al fatto che deve rendersi conto che ha bisogno di aiuto. Ed è una cosa difficilissima da realizzare. Il trauma porta a chiudersi: a lui serve esattamente lo spunto contrario. Tra l'altro, non so se tu possa essere la persona più adatta ad aiutarlo, in questo.
> 
> ...


Giorgio, hai inquadrato perfettamente la situazione.
Sta negando e rimuovendo. Non fa nulla, credimi, nulla. 
Ripete come un mantra le stesse cose a ciclo continuo.
La sua unica sorella, molto piú grande di lui, è una seconda madre sullo stampo di quella vera.
Assolutamente da evitare.

Prima ho chiamato il mio ex per dirgli che se non si sente bene possiamo interrompere la terapia di coppia in attesa che lui faccia un percorso tutto suo che possa aiutarlo.
Mi ha implorato di non togliergli questa terapia che facciamo e che lui si sente abbastanza bene.
Non vuole un altro psicologo solo suo.
pensa che se torniamo insieme poi lui puó tornare a stare bene, peró è spaventato da come sarebbe la nostra relazione dopo tutti questi accadimenti.
allora ha detto che vuole un periodo di tregua, vuole uscire senza parlare di tutti questi problemi, vuole una piccola parentesi di serenità perchè sono mesi che soffre e ha la sensazione di "non riuscire a stare a galla ancora per molto".
dice che vuole solo qualche ora serena, senza problemi.


----------



## Calipso (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Giorgio, hai inquadrato perfettamente la situazione.
> Sta negando e rimuovendo. Non fa nulla, credimi, nulla.
> Ripete come un mantra le stesse cose a ciclo continuo.
> La sua unica sorella, molto piú grande di lui, è una seconda madre sullo stampo di quella vera.
> ...



non affrontare=non crescere= non prendersi delle responsabilità...
ci sono passata... sai quante volte mi è stato chiesto, dopo che mi avevano spezzato il cuore... quanche ora serena... 
ma intanto chi era che aveva ricevuto una delusione e un torto da chi si fidava? 
io o lui?
tu o lui?

...... Non si possono cancellare gli errori.. ma si possono affrontare e rimediare... ci credo che adesso non sta bene... ha mandato in pappa il suo mondo ... mi stupirei del contrario.. ma ti prego.. per te stessa e se vogliamo anche per lui..
non permettergli di mettere tutto sotto il tappeto... 
prima o poi... verrà fuori ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Giorgio, hai inquadrato perfettamente la situazione.
> Sta negando e rimuovendo. Non fa nulla, credimi, nulla.
> Ripete come un mantra le stesse cose a ciclo continuo.
> La sua unica sorella, molto piú grande di lui, è una seconda madre sullo stampo di quella vera.
> ...


Ringrazia gli dei che dallo psicologo ci voglia andare. Non succede sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ringrazia gli dei che dallo psicologo ci voglia andare. Non succede sempre.


quoto


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> allora ha detto che vuole un periodo di tregua, vuole uscire senza parlare di tutti questi problemi, vuole una piccola parentesi di serenità perchè sono mesi che soffre e ha la sensazione di "non riuscire a stare a galla ancora per molto".
> dice che vuole solo qualche ora serena, senza problemi.


L'impressione è che l'"ora d'aria" che ti chiede sia solo un differire il confronto con se stesso, che - lo voglia o no - arriverà comunque. E' evidente che tu gli voglia, per lo meno, ancora bene (e ci mancherebbe) e che ci tenga alla sua salute: se veramente sei il suo unico punto di riferimento utile (e lui probabilmente non ne è perfettamente consapevole) ti tocca la decisione di dosare comprensione e durezza per fargli capire che LUI non può far finta di niente e cercare di riprendere semplicemente il discorso interrotto. Se anche per assurdo tu trovassi la forza per lasciarti tutto alle spalle a partire da questo momento, la cosa non funzionerà per lui. Ponigli delle condizioni: le sedute di coppia continuano solo se nel frattempo lui provvede anche a sè. Non sono un medico, nè uno psicologo, ma il rischio è che lui si trovi sull'orlo di un baratro e non se ne renda pienamente conto (o peggio, non voglia preoccuparsene). Sappi che io in alcuni momenti mi facevo pietà al punto che avrei accettato per me qualsiasi sorte nel vano tentativo di non perdere lei. Fortunatamente in qualche modo ho resistito alla prima ondata. Fagli capire che tu non vuoi (e ne hai tutte le ragioni) diventare la sua operatrice sanitaria, ma che anzi il futuro del vostro rapporto dipenderà dalle risorse che lui riuscirà a mettere in campo da questo punto in poi. Tu lo conosci, quindi solo tu sai come formulare la richiesta. Stai già dimostrandoti la persona migliore che potesse trovare preoccupandoti autenticamente per lui (da quel che dici, nessun altro ha un'idea verosimile di quello che sta accadendo). Fagli capire che la medicina sarà amara, ma è l'unica strada. Diversamente, smetterai di esserci per lui.

Scusa se mi permetto di darti dei consigli così diretti, ma mi rendo conto che anche io ho rischiato di dare alla mia compagna il tormento di continuare la propria vita assieme ad un cadavere, e ora che sono più lucido di allora mi pare semplicemente vergognoso. Ho letto l'intervento di Calipso poco sopra: non sono completamente d'accordo sulle premesse, ma lo sono sulle conclusioni. Ovvero, se pure decidiamo di tralasciare per il momento la spartizione delle colpe, rimane la responsabilità di rendersi presenti e disponibili a fronte dell'occasione di ricostruire. Occasione che tu potrai eventualmente offrirgli solo una volta che lui si sarà preso la briga di cominciare ad occuparsi di sè. Diversamente la vostra relazione diventerebbe per te una sorta di "volontariato" obbligato.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè lui non se la sentiva di prendere un impegno per la vita con te?


No Conte,
ha una sorta di disagio psicologico.
Ora provo a spiegarti quello che ho capito (oggi ho chiamato lo psicologo) e considera che non so nulla di psicologia per cui potrei anche non aver capito bene:

Quando siamo piccoli abbiamo una sola mamma che resta tale sia quando ci coccola che quando ci sgrida.
anche se abbiamo l'idea di una mamma "buona" ed una mamma "cattiva" lei, normalmente resta unica.
nel caso del mio ex, il disagio dovrebbe derivare dallo sdoppiamento di questa immagine che gli ha creato problemi nel momento di subire un distacco dalla madre.
in pratica nella sua testa io avrei rappresentato la mamma buona e l'altra donna, non a caso, molto piú grande, la mamma cattiva.
non parliamo di ragionamenti a tavolino ma di pulsioni inconsce.

Questa piú o meno è la teoria dello psicologo.

Ora, ripeto, io di queste cose non ci capisco nulla. Non so neanche se ho spiegato bene.
se qualcuno ne sa di piú è il benvenuto.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ringrazia gli dei che dallo psicologo ci voglia andare. Non succede sempre.


Il problema è che accetta di andarci "solo se accompagnato". Così non va.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> No Conte,
> ha una sorta di disagio psicologico.
> Ora provo a spiegarti quello che ho capito (oggi ho chiamato lo psicologo) e considera che non so nulla di psicologia per cui potrei anche non aver capito bene:
> 
> ...


Non so...
Io quel distacco l'ho avuto a undici anni.
Quando sono andato in collegio.
Siccome vedi, mia madre mi mincciava sempre di mettermi in collegio, perchè non ce la faceva più a sopportarmi.
Le dissi che me ne andavo di mia spontanea volontà.

Già in seconda media, mi rivolgevo a lei dicendo: quella là.

Sai ho avuto poi dei casini, gli unici, con una donna che mi ricordava mia madre.

Poi ho scoperto di essere la delizia delle donne che non sono come mia madre.
A loro mi sono consacrato.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> probabilmente risulterò un dura e secca... ma qua gli psicologi di coppia e non, tendono a ricercare chissà quali motivazioni - quasi sempre giustificatrici- per un qualcosa che NON andrebbe fatto...
> 
> ma cacchio e le vecchie sane responsabilità?
> 
> ...


No no, non mi colpevolizzo proprio. Se c'è una cosa chiara in questa storia è la seguente: io mi ritrovo sotto i cacciabombardieri senza aver fatto nulla, con una bella bandierina bianca in mano.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ora, ripeto, io di queste cose non ci capisco nulla. Non so neanche se ho spiegato bene.
> se qualcuno ne sa di piú è il benvenuto.


Una cosa la so: ci sono più scuole e più modalità. Ci sono terapeuti in grado di proporre soluzioni "strategiche", ovvero dei passi da attuare immediatamente per arginare gli elementi di disagio più destabilizzanti e fornire strumenti per affrontare con più serenità la situazione.

Nel mio caso, ho voluto confrontarmi anche con uno psichiatra per affiancare al lavoro "cosciente" un supporto farmacologico. Non è detto che sia indispensabile, ma può aiutare moltissimo. 

Se hai qualche conoscenza nel settore (sia medico che della psicoterapia), fatti dare indicazioni e prova a consultare diversi specialisti. Io ho trovato il mio attuale al terzo tentativo e grazie a una dritta di conoscenti. Diversamente sarei ancora a brancolare nel buio (o non avrei semplicemente retto fino a questo punto).


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> scusa... Molto molto timidamente... e se fosse la paura del matrimonio e non riuscire ad ammetterlo?
> 
> Ci sono persone che fanno capitare i patatrac (davvero inconsciamente)... perchè non se la sentono.. ed è ovvio che stia male..significherebbe ammettere a se stesso
> di aver fatto il passo più lungo della gamba e con una persona alla quale vuole un bene enorme..
> ...


Veramente era quello che andavo argomentando io, poi salta fuori che il cervello del mio ex ha abbandonato la realtà e lo psicologo che teorizza rapporti strani madre-figli...io mica so piú cosa pensare!


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> A me ste cose fanno venire il vomito........non prenderla a male non ce l'ho con te nè con il tuo compagno, ma sono cose che ho sentito anche dalla terapeuta che segue me e mia moglie (per la cronaca io sono il tradito). Ma quando cazzo erano nel letto a rotolarsi, scopavano con l'inconscio.....???:condom::unhappy:
> Io, da persona molto razionale, queste risposte mi sanno tanto da presa per il culo.....


Veramente non posso non quotarti.
Peró questo ragazzo va fuori di testa davvero...


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però sta roba dell'inconscio me la segno...
> Magari attacca con la moglie mogliosa...


:up: Se la intorti bene magari funziona...


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> scusa... Molto molto timidamente... e se fosse la paura del matrimonio e non riuscire ad ammetterlo?
> 
> Ci sono persone che fanno capitare i patatrac (davvero inconsciamente)... perchè non se la sentono.. ed è ovvio che stia male..significherebbe ammettere a se stesso
> di aver fatto il passo più lungo della gamba e con una persona alla quale vuole un bene enorme..
> ...


Guarda ti dico la verità, io ho pensato la stessa cosa. Tanto ormai il sonno notturno è diventato un bene di lusso che non mi posso permettere. Ho provato a chiederglielo, gli ho detto che forse il problema era il matrimonio, e lui mi ha risposto: 

Il matrimonio lo volevo e lo voglio ancora. Ti sposerei anche domani. L'altra c'era e sarebbe continuata ad esserci finchè sarebbe durata con lei.

Alla faccia della sincerità!
in questo periodo di sua trance meglio preparami a verità che arrivano come coltellate.
dice solo questo (per fortuna). Il resto è chiusura totale.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ringrazia gli dei che dallo psicologo ci voglia andare. Non succede sempre.


Mannaggia, invece temo che la terapia di coppia per lui sia troppo blanda come cura.
temo che serva un percorso tutto suo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Mannaggia, invece temo che la terapia di coppia per lui sia troppo blanda come cura.
> temo che serva un percorso tutto suo.


Probabilmente hai ragione, ma è un primo passo.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> L'impressione è che l'"ora d'aria" che ti chiede sia solo un differire il confronto con se stesso, che - lo voglia o no - arriverà comunque. E' evidente che tu gli voglia, per lo meno, ancora bene (e ci mancherebbe) e che ci tenga alla sua salute: se veramente sei il suo unico punto di riferimento utile (e lui probabilmente non ne è perfettamente consapevole) ti tocca la decisione di dosare comprensione e durezza per fargli capire che LUI non può far finta di niente e cercare di riprendere semplicemente il discorso interrotto. Se anche per assurdo tu trovassi la forza per lasciarti tutto alle spalle a partire da questo momento, la cosa non funzionerà per lui. Ponigli delle condizioni: le sedute di coppia continuano solo se nel frattempo lui provvede anche a sè. Non sono un medico, nè uno psicologo, ma il rischio è che lui si trovi sull'orlo di un baratro e non se ne renda pienamente conto (o peggio, non voglia preoccuparsene). Sappi che io in alcuni momenti mi facevo pietà al punto che avrei accettato per me qualsiasi sorte nel vano tentativo di non perdere lei. Fortunatamente in qualche modo ho resistito alla prima ondata. Fagli capire che tu non vuoi (e ne hai tutte le ragioni) diventare la sua operatrice sanitaria, ma che anzi il futuro del vostro rapporto dipenderà dalle risorse che lui riuscirà a mettere in campo da questo punto in poi. Tu lo conosci, quindi solo tu sai come formulare la richiesta. Stai già dimostrandoti la persona migliore che potesse trovare preoccupandoti autenticamente per lui (da quel che dici, nessun altro ha un'idea verosimile di quello che sta accadendo). Fagli capire che la medicina sarà amara, ma è l'unica strada. Diversamente, smetterai di esserci per lui.
> 
> Scusa se mi permetto di darti dei consigli così diretti, ma mi rendo conto che anche io ho rischiato di dare alla mia compagna il tormento di continuare la propria vita assieme ad un cadavere, e ora che sono più lucido di allora mi pare semplicemente vergognoso. Ho letto l'intervento di Calipso poco sopra: non sono completamente d'accordo sulle premesse, ma lo sono sulle conclusioni. Ovvero, se pure decidiamo di tralasciare per il momento la spartizione delle colpe, rimane la responsabilità di rendersi presenti e disponibili a fronte dell'occasione di ricostruire. Occasione che tu potrai eventualmente offrirgli solo una volta che lui si sarà preso la briga di cominciare ad occuparsi di sè. Diversamente la vostra relazione diventerebbe per te una sorta di "volontariato" obbligato.


Giorgio, grazie per quello che hai scritto.
Ora devo fare cosí, dopo tanti anni insieme, io non ce la faccio a dirgli che deve risolversi i suoi problemi e...addio!
Non ce la faccio perchè mi preoccupa il fatto che nella situazione in cui si trova adesso, verrebbe risucchiato dalle sue paure.
pensavo di dover affrontare un tradimento e, nel bene o nel male, mi stavo preparando a questo.
ora devo affrontare qualcosa di completamente diverso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Giorgio, grazie per quello che hai scritto.
> Ora devo fare cosí, dopo tanti anni insieme, io non ce la faccio a dirgli che deve risolversi i suoi problemi e...addio!
> Non ce la faccio perchè mi preoccupa il fatto che nella situazione in cui si trova adesso, verrebbe risucchiato dalle sue paure.
> pensavo di dover affrontare un tradimento e, nel bene o nel male, mi stavo preparando a questo.
> *ora devo affrontare qualcosa di completamente diverso*.


Capita. Però ti dico una cosa: prima accertati di essere in grado di farlo. Non è una strada facile.


----------



## Principessa (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Giorgio, grazie per quello che hai scritto.
> Ora devo fare cosí, dopo tanti anni insieme, io non ce la faccio a dirgli che deve risolversi i suoi problemi e...addio!
> Non ce la faccio perchè mi preoccupa il fatto che nella situazione in cui si trova adesso, verrebbe risucchiato dalle sue paure.
> pensavo di dover affrontare un tradimento e, nel bene o nel male, mi stavo preparando a questo.
> ora devo affrontare qualcosa di completamente diverso.


Ma perchè pensi che questo spirito da crocerossina lo aiuterà?

Per crescere deve andare da solo dallo psicologo, non ha bisogno  della mamma che gli perdoni le marachelle e lo prenda per mano. E' un adulto o sbaglio?

Lascialo andare per la sua strada.

Poi si vedrà.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capita. Però ti dico una cosa: prima accertati di essere in grado di farlo. Non è una strada facile.


Non lo so se sono in grado di farlo.
Ce la metto tutta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Non lo so se sono in grado di farlo.
> Ce la metto tutta.


Io lo dico per te, non per lui. Mille ce l'ha fatta... ma ha sudato sangue e c'erano presupposti particolari.
Nella vita a volte, purtroppo, arriva un momento in cui si deve scegliere per la salvezza propria O dell'altro.
Se l'altro non è più che collaborativo... il risultato è che si va sotto in due, come in acqua.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma perchè pensi che questo spirito da crocerossina lo aiuterà?
> 
> Per crescere deve andare da solo dallo psicologo, non ha bisogno  della mamma che gli perdoni le marachelle e lo prenda per mano. E' un adulto o sbaglio?
> 
> ...


L'ho già lasciato andare per la sua strada. Gli ultimi due mesi l'ho incontrato solo una mezz'ora ogni 2 settimane dallo psicologo per i giochini di coppia, tipo scrivi liste, cosa ti piaceva, cosa criticavi...
risultato: è andato fuori di testa.

Il 15 escrebbe stato il nostro anniversario.
Capisco che non c'era niente da festeggiare ma se tu stai cercando di ricucire un rapporto magari un messaggino carino lo mandi.
Il 18 dallo psicologo è uscita fuori la storia dell'anniversario e lui ha detto (cito testualmente): "io ho lavorato tutto il giorno, poi sono andato a casa e ho spento il cellulare. Mi sono messo a letto e ho pensato tutta la notte a stare male ma non ho avuto la forza di fare niente, io non ho piú la forza di fare niente".

Boh! A me non sembra tanto normale.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io lo dico per te, non per lui. Mille ce l'ha fatta... ma ha sudato sangue e c'erano presupposti particolari.
> Nella vita a volte, purtroppo, arriva un momento in cui si deve scegliere per la salvezza propria O dell'altro.
> Se l'altro non è più che collaborativo... il risultato è che si va sotto in due, come in acqua.


Caspita, devo proprio leggerla la storia di questa ragazza che mi citate tutti.

Io ci provo, non posso non farlo. Non sono il tipo di persona che se ci sono problemi se ne va.
prima ce la metto tutta, poi se non ci rieco...pazienza.
se vedo che affondiamo in due...mollo la zavorra.


----------



## Principessa (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> L'ho già lasciato andare per la sua strada. Gli ultimi due mesi l'ho incontrato solo una mezz'ora ogni 2 settimane dallo psicologo per i giochini di coppia, tipo scrivi liste, cosa ti piaceva, cosa criticavi...
> risultato: *è andato fuori di testa.*
> 
> Il 15 escrebbe stato il nostro anniversario.
> ...


E allora?

Qualcuno dice che la fine di un rapporto di coppia è quasi come un lutto.

Tu non dormi la notte, non mi pare che lui sia l'unico a stare male.

Tu dovresti pensare alla sofferenza che ti ha causato e ad uscirne, trovandoti qualcuno che si prenda cura di te e non solo viceversa. Così ti fai trascinare sempre più in basso da una persona che ti ha già fatto male.

Ha una mamma? Delle amiche? Degli amici?

Si rivolgesse a loro. Anzi, che chiami quella poco di buono che si faceva montare mentre lui voleva sposarti.


----------



## eagle (22 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> A me ste cose fanno venire il vomito........non prenderla a male non ce l'ho con te nè con il tuo compagno, ma sono cose che ho sentito anche dalla terapeuta che segue me e mia moglie (per la cronaca io sono il tradito). Ma quando cazzo erano nel letto a rotolarsi, scopavano con l'inconscio.....???:condom::unhappy:
> Io, da persona molto razionale, queste risposte mi sanno tanto da presa per il culo.....


Quoto, a volte la realtà è molto più semplice di quanto si possa immaginare. Il tradimento è e resta un'azione egoista e assolutamente cosciente.


----------



## Ecate (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Non lo so se sono in grado di farlo.
> Ce la metto tutta.


Ho letto la tua storia e mi sono chiesta: "ohibò , ma lo vede questa ragazza in che genere di situazione si va a infilare? Ma chi glie lo fa fare?@
Io ti consiglio di andartene, subito! 
Con questo compagno mi sembra davvero difficile pensare che si possa costruire qualcosa di buono. 
Tu sei parte in causa, non puoi aiutarlo. Non è ammalato, non si è rotto una gamba... È una persona con problemi di relazione. Già mi piace poco che invece di adoprarsi a RIPARARE il male fatto (requisito essenziale perché da un errore ci siano possibilità di crescita) si sia messo nel ruolo di quello bisognoso di aiuto (sarà pure vero, ma ha fatto un danno grave e ora piagnucola perché sta male...) 
Uh uh se la psicologa è di stampo freudiano se ben ricordo potrebbe anche rispolverargli la faccenda della fruizione secondaria del sintomo (o della nevrosi, boh, non mi ricordo più)
Trovo che troppo spesso nevrosi e debolezze siano un lasciapassare per fare accettare ai malcapitati che hanno la ventura, volenti o nolenti, di condividere la vita con nevrotici a vari livelli. Psicologi e psichiatri dovrebbero riportare alla realtà i pazienti, senza fornire certificati medici di esonero alle responsabilità. A volte però è più comodo per tutti accondiscendere (non per te; ma ho la sensazione che tu stia perdendo un po' di vista te stessa, perché lui è in crisi...)


----------



## Principessa (22 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> A me ste cose fanno venire il vomito........non prenderla a male non ce l'ho con te nè con il tuo compagno, ma sono cose che ho sentito anche dalla terapeuta che segue me e mia moglie (per la cronaca io sono il tradito). Ma quando cazzo erano nel letto a rotolarsi, scopavano con l'inconscio.....???:condom::unhappy:
> *Io, da persona molto razionale, queste risposte mi sanno tanto da presa per il culo.....*


Lo sono. E lei è ingenua perchè ci casca con tutte le scarpe.

Ci vorrebbe un intervento di oscuro in questo 3d... con le parole... giuste


----------



## Ecate (22 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo sono. E lei è ingenua perchè ci casca con tutte le scarpe.
> 
> Ci vorrebbe un intervento di oscuro in questo 3d... con le parole... giuste


Con i guanti, ma glie l'ho detto anch'io


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Quoto, a volte la realtà è molto più semplice di quanto si possa immaginare. Il tradimento è e resta un'azione egoista e assolutamente cosciente.


nessuno sta dicendo il contrario. Non è che se una persona va in crisi a seguito di un'azione che ha commesso viene deresponsabilizzata. Ma leggete giorgiocan, o BD, o altri... le cose non sono MAI così lineari.
Dietro ogni azione c'è una motivazione e se commettiamo delle azioni che sono autolesive, che ci fanno stare male, che non riusciamo ad accettare di aver commesso... c'è qualcosa che va contro l'egoismo. A volte cambiando il punto di osservazione ci si apre un mondo. Questo senza togliere alcuna responsabilità.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Ottobre 2013)

Vorrei rispondere ai vari "razionali", e mi sento tra l'altro di far parte del gruppo - anche se a ruoli invertiti. Qui ci sono due temi in ballo: la possibilità di continuare una relazione e la salute di due persone. Sul primo tema, io non mi pronuncio. E' una decisione che tocca a MaiPiù di diritto: in questo senso le vostre valutazioni ci stanno tutte. Sul secondo tema, a meno che la vostra impressione sia che il suo ex-compagno stia fingendo il proprio malessere, io ci andrei molto cauto. Perchè il fatto è che MaiPiù non si sente di abbandonare il suo ex al proprio destino, ovvero sta male per lui. Quindi *a star male sono comunque in due*. A me non sembra affatto che lei sia un'ingenua, anzi mi pare che abbia già messo in conto che il suo tentativo di aiutare il suo quasi-marito non sarebbe di incondizionata carità (se la cosa si rivelasse completamente ingestibile, se ne andrebbe definitivamente). Il fatto è che so per esperienza che questi traumi (che a mio modo di vedere sono assolutamente autentici) rischiano di condizionare pesantemente la vita di entrambi anche in futuro. Quindi secondo me il percorso che sta cercando di individuare per entrambi avrebbe perfettamente senso. Sperando che fornisca gli elementi per prendere una decisione definitiva e soprattutto che faccia bene *anche a lei*, per chiarire la situazione.

Punto.


----------



## Principessa (22 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vorrei rispondere ai vari "razionali", e mi sento tra l'altro di far parte del gruppo - anche se a ruoli invertiti. Qui ci sono due temi in ballo: la possibilità di continuare una relazione e la salute di due persone. Sul primo tema, io non mi pronuncio. E' una decisione che tocca a MaiPiù di diritto: in questo senso le vostre valutazioni ci stanno tutte. Sul secondo tema, a meno che la vostra impressione sia che il suo ex-compagno stia fingendo il proprio malessere, io ci andrei molto cauto. Perchè il fatto è che MaiPiù non si sente di abbandonare il suo ex al proprio destino, ovvero sta male per lui. Quindi *a star male sono comunque in due*. A me non sembra affatto che lei sia un'ingenua, anzi mi pare che abbia già messo in conto che il suo tentativo di aiutare il suo quasi-marito non sarebbe di incondizionata carità (se la cosa si rivelasse completamente ingestibile, se ne andrebbe definitivamente). Il fatto è che so per esperienza che questi traumi (che a mio modo di vedere sono assolutamente autentici) rischiano di condizionare pesantemente la vita di entrambi anche in futuro. Quindi secondo me il percorso che sta cercando di individuare per entrambi ci sta tutto. Sperando che fornisca gli elementi per prendere una decisione definitiva e soprattutto che faccia bene *anche a lei*, per chiarire la situazione.
> 
> Punto.


Certo che lei sta male.
Ma facendo così, secondo me, rischia di stare anche peggio...

Finzione o no.

Più che finzione, mi sembra che abbia bisogno di ben altre figure vicino, a cui appoggiarsi.
Non l'ex che ha tradito e che sotto, sotto, sempre mio parere, spera che da questa terapia lui rinasca.

Magari essere distaccata e cercare nel frattempo altri uomini che la tirino su.... forse sarebbe meglio. Se proprio non ce la fa a fargli fare questo percorso da solo.

Io comunque, al suo posto, non so esattamente chi ha detto che lui la tradiva inconsciamente.... beh in quel momento mi sarei alzata e me ne sarei andata.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia e mi sono chiesta: "ohibò , ma lo vede questa ragazza in che genere di situazione si va a infilare? Ma chi glie lo fa fare?@
> Io ti consiglio di andartene, subito!
> Con questo compagno mi sembra davvero difficile pensare che si possa costruire qualcosa di buono.
> Tu sei parte in causa, non puoi aiutarlo. Non è ammalato, non si è rotto una gamba... È una persona con problemi di relazione. Già mi piace poco che invece di adoprarsi a RIPARARE il male fatto (requisito essenziale perché da un errore ci siano possibilità di crescita) si sia messo nel ruolo di quello bisognoso di aiuto (sarà pure vero, ma ha fatto un danno grave e ora piagnucola perché sta male...)
> ...


Non è il mio compagno, non piú.
È solo una persona che ha perso la via, che ha problemi e che non riesce ad uscirne.
Non voglio risistemare tutto dall'oggi al domani.
Non so neanche se sia possibile risistemare.
Il tradimento è una ferita enorme, e lo só perchè ogni secondo che respiro ho come un peso sul petto che non mi lascia mai.
peró so anche che è inutile parlare di queste cose con uno che, adesso come adesso, dice cose sconclusionate che non ti fa capire niente...e poi quando le capisci rimpiangi di averlo fatto...sarebbe stato meglio non capire.

Se ci riesco, voglio allungargli una mano per uscire da questo stato di trance.
Penso di essere l'unica ad aver capito come sta veramente. 
Ieri ed oggi, a dirla tutta, un paio di conoscenti comuni mi hanno chiamato dicendomi che questo fine settimana hanno incontrato il mio ex e che non sembrava tanto lucido...che andava farneticando cose tipo "è stata tutta colpa mia" "ho sbagliato solo io".
Meglio intervenire prima che impazzisca del tutto.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io comunque, al suo posto, non so esattamente chi ha detto che lui la tradiva inconsciamente.... beh in quel momento mi sarei alzata e me ne sarei andata.


Immagino che nessun professionista formulerebbe mai una frase del genere: suppongo che l'enunciato qui sopra sia passato attraverso diverse tastiere prima di prendere questa forma. Perchè sarebbe una fregnaccia così sconsiderata che nemmeno su Nonciclopedia.

Poi sul fatto di reagire "cercandosi altri uomini per tirarsi su" (al plurale, tra l'altro), beh, mi sembra un tantino semplicistica come soluzione...


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che lei sta male.
> Ma facendo così, secondo me, rischia di stare anche peggio...
> 
> Finzione o no.
> ...


Scusa! Mi sono spiegata male!
cerco di farlo meglio: lo psicologo non mi ha detto che mi tradiva inconsciamente. Ho scritto male io.
lo psicologo mi ha detto che tradiva magari anche con tanto di trasporto e sentimenti perchè era una pulsione, un bisogno che doveva soddisfare per sopperire alle paure (inconsce) del distacco dalla figura materna. Si era trovato un'altra mamma, in pratica. Quindi malattia latente che è esplosa nel momento che ho scoperto il tradimento.

Ripeto, magari queste cose le scrivo male perchè non ho competenza in materia. Scusate tutti.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Scusa! Mi sono spiegata male!
> Scusate tutti.


Non ti scusare. Ci sta che tu sia completamente sottosopra. Sappi che, a prescindere dai diversissimi punti di vista che leggi tra queste risposte, qui abbiamo tutti in comune il fare il tifo per te!


----------



## Principessa (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Scusa! Mi sono spiegata male!
> cerco di farlo meglio: lo psicologo non mi ha detto che mi tradiva inconsciamente. Ho scritto male io.
> lo psicologo mi ha detto che tradiva magari anche con tanto di trasporto e sentimenti perchè era una pulsione, un bisogno che doveva soddisfare per sopperire alle paure (inconsce) del distacco dalla figura materna. Si era trovato un'altra mamma, in pratica. Quindi malattia latente che è esplosa nel momento che ho scoperto il tradimento.
> 
> Ripeto, magari queste cose le scrivo male perchè non ho competenza in materia. Scusate tutti.


Ti ringrazio la spiegazione chiarissima 

Questo credo che ti sia servito a "giustificarlo" e a trovare la forza per stargli vicino.

No?


----------



## Principessa (22 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ti scusare. Ci sta che tu sia completamente sottosopra. Sappi che, a prescindere dai diversissimi punti di vista che leggi tra queste risposte, *qui abbiamo tutti in comune il fare il tifo per te!*


Assolutamente si!!!!:up:


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ti scusare. Ci sta che tu sia completamente sottosopra. Sappi che, a prescindere dai diversissimi punti di vista che leggi tra queste risposte, qui abbiamo tutti in comune il fare il tifo per te!



Grazie...mi viene da piangere...
In questi giorni in cui avevo pensato di avere esaurito la forza, scopro che ne serve molta piú di quella che ho tirato fuori fin qui.
Cerco di guardare dentro di me e di racimolarne piú che posso.
Ogni tanto piango, ogni tanto scrivo qui e mi soffermo a leggere e rileggere quello che voi scrivete.
In questo modo so di non essere sola e che se sbaglio voi mi avvisate.
se non fossi approdata qui, se non avessi avuto questi confronti e questi sfoghi, non credo sarei stata tanto lucida...


----------



## Principessa (22 Ottobre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Immagino che nessun professionista formulerebbe mai una frase del genere: suppongo che l'enunciato qui sopra sia passato attraverso diverse tastiere prima di prendere questa forma. Perchè sarebbe una fregnaccia così sconsiderata che nemmeno su Nonciclopedia.
> *
> Poi sul fatto di reagire "cercandosi altri uomini per tirarsi su" (al plurale, tra l'altro), beh, mi sembra un tantino semplicistica come soluzione...*


Al plurale inteso come conoscenza multipla di persone e non fermarsi necessariamente al primo.

Fa più bene di ciò che puoi credere.

Quantomeno aiuta a vedere le cose in modo diverso, allarga gli orizzonti.

Lei poi è libera mi pare. Anche se lui lo meriterebbe con tutta l'anima, purtroppo non è che gli mette le corna...


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio la spiegazione chiarissima
> 
> Questo credo che ti sia servito a "giustificarlo" e a trovare la forza per stargli vicino.
> 
> No?


Credo di si, ora vediamo se riesco a farlo materialmente.

Grazie di cuore per il tuo Assolutamente si:smile:


----------



## Calipso (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Veramente era quello che andavo argomentando io, poi salta fuori che il cervello del mio ex ha abbandonato la realtà e lo psicologo che teorizza rapporti strani madre-figli...io mica so piú cosa pensare!


Scusami non ho letto tutta la storia precedente.... 
Però... aver addirittura abbandonato la realtà.. mi sembra un pò... estremo..:unhappy:


----------



## devastata (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Guarda ti dico la verità, io ho pensato la stessa cosa. Tanto ormai il sonno notturno è diventato un bene di lusso che non mi posso permettere. Ho provato a chiederglielo, gli ho detto che forse il problema era il matrimonio, e lui mi ha risposto:
> 
> Il matrimonio lo volevo e lo voglio ancora. Ti sposerei anche domani. L'altra c'era e sarebbe continuata ad esserci finchè sarebbe durata con lei.
> 
> ...


Quindi se lui non si fosse fatto beccare avrebbe continuato per anni a tradirti con la 'madre sostitutiva'.

In questi casi uno non dovrebbe cercare con l'amante un altro tipo di rapporto? Piu' confidenziale che sessuale?

E perche' lui avrebbe continuato te lo ha spiegato?

Secondo lo psicologo quando un uomo cerca una donna piu' vecchia di lui cerca sempre una madre?

Mi preoccupa molto la cosa!


----------



## devastata (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Non è il mio compagno, non piú.
> È solo una persona che ha perso la via, che ha problemi e che non riesce ad uscirne.
> Non voglio risistemare tutto dall'oggi al domani.
> Non so neanche se sia possibile risistemare.
> ...


Non mi sembrani farneticazioni.
A meno che gratifichi te il fatto che abbia cercato una matura e come madre buona o cattiva che sia e se la sia scopata per sei mesi.

Sai, parlo anche per me,  a volte si giustica tutto per sofrire meno.

Poi ci si pente di aver giustificato.


----------



## Tebe (22 Ottobre 2013)

Finalmente una cosa sensata.

Ti straquoto.

È esattamente il mio pensiero.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Di solito evito di emettere giudizi sui fatti capitati ad altri perchè mi sento la persona meno degna di giudicare, qua dentro. Però sul crollo psicologico qualcosa forse posso dire. Io ho avuto la fortuna di avere a disposizione un amico con le palle, che ha già passato tutto questo (e ne è rimasto profondamente segnato) e mi ha costretto a riprendere contatto con la realtà. Non fosse per lui, sarei finito in ospedale, e soltanto dopo avrei iniziato con psicoterapeuta e psichiatra (come sto facendo ora). Nel mio caso, io ero accecato dalla paura, avevo dato per finita e rovinata definitivamente la mia vita (e quella della mia compagna) e ti assicuro che ero vicino a considerare qualsiasi gesto. Il panico ti riduce a una larva, diventi il bersaglio di ogni tua paura, anche quelle evidentemente irreali. E non hai i mezzi per difenderti, sei semplicemente schiacciato.
> 
> Questo non lo dico per difendere lui, ma perchè tu possa renderti conto che effettivamente è come temi: lui probabilmente in questo momento non è in sè. Non si tratta di regressione, ma proprio di essere un sacco vuoto, senza risorse. E purtroppo da questo punto di vista siete (ora) molto lontani, nel vivere questo momento. Come ti ho e ti hanno già detto, tu hai una lucidità invidiabile. Lui ne è completamente privo. La prima cosa che deve fare è trovare il modo di iniziare un percorso cosapevolmente. E quanto questo percorso sarà lungo e difficile è quasi secondario rispetto al fatto che deve rendersi conto che ha bisogno di aiuto. Ed è una cosa difficilissima da realizzare. Il trauma porta a chiudersi: a lui serve esattamente lo spunto contrario. Tra l'altro, non so se tu possa essere la persona più adatta ad aiutarlo, in questo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ringrazia gli dei che dallo psicologo ci voglia andare. Non succede sempre.


Direi che non succede quasi mai.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Scusami non ho letto tutta la storia precedente....
> Però... aver addirittura abbandonato la realtà.. mi sembra un pò... estremo..:unhappy:


A me sembra che adesso viva su un pianeta diverso dal nostro.
Non si rende conto di quello che ha fatto e nemmeno di quello che dice.

Figurati, l'altra sera dallo psicologo, in riferimento al tradimento ha farneticato qualcosa tipo: "io non pensavo di feriti, non pensavo ti fossi offesa cosí tanto". E considera che stavo chiedendo solo delucidazioni sul mio comportamento passato...tipo se gli avessi fatto mancare qualcosa...non urlavo e non accusavo


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Credo di si, ora vediamo se riesco a farlo materialmente.
> 
> Grazie di cuore per il tuo Assolutamente si:smile:





devastata ha detto:


> Quindi se lui non si fosse fatto beccare avrebbe continuato per anni a tradirti con la 'madre sostitutiva'.
> 
> In questi casi uno non dovrebbe cercare con l'amante un altro tipo di rapporto? Piu' confidenziale che sessuale?
> 
> ...


Non so se con una persona piú grande cercano sempre una mamma.
in questo caso sembra di si, ma ovviamente voglio vederci meglio.
Non sa perchè avrebbe voluto continuare, lo psicologo dice che avrebbe voluto farlo per il conforto nel momento di passaggio da una famiglia ad un'altra (in teoria la nostra).
Io ancora non ci vedo chiaro e non voglio prendere tutto per oro colato.
Non giustifico nulla.
Vedo che sta male e se posso lo aiuto.


----------



## Calipso (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> A me sembra che adesso viva su un pianeta diverso dal nostro.
> Non si rende conto di quello che ha fatto e nemmeno di quello che dice.
> 
> Figurati, l'altra sera dallo psicologo, in riferimento al tradimento ha farneticato qualcosa tipo: "io non pensavo di feriti, non pensavo ti fossi offesa cosí tanto". E considera che stavo chiedendo solo delucidazioni sul mio comportamento passato...tipo se gli avessi fatto mancare qualcosa...non urlavo e non accusavo



mmmmm scolta ma non potrebbe essere un atteggiamento... ? se si difendesse tu lo accuseresti.. io non credo che pensi queste cose.. o meglio... mi auguro che non le pensi davvero perchè *"io non pensavo di feriti, non pensavo ti fossi offesa cosí tanto" *è davvero troppo.
Allora o è sempre stato un mentecatto o ci "sta giocando"... (della serie sono un povero bambino che ha fatto la marachella) 

Dai... ti sembra una cosa normale? 
Ma te come stai? vorresti tornare con lui ? 
ti manca? ti sei fatta delle domande?
qua stiamo sempre a parlare di lui..
ma tu dove sei?


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non mi sembrani farneticazioni.
> A meno che gratifichi te il fatto che abbia cercato una matura e come madre buona o cattiva che sia e se la sia scopata per sei mesi.
> 
> Sai, parlo anche per me,  a volte si giustica tutto per sofrire meno.
> ...


Parliamo di un mese o poco piú.
Magari poi mi pento...e a quel punto mi sta anche bene.


----------



## Calipso (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Non so se con una persona piú grande cercano sempre una mamma.
> in questo caso sembra di si, ma ovviamente voglio vederci meglio.
> *Non sa perchè avrebbe voluto continuare, lo psicologo dice che avrebbe voluto farlo per il conforto nel momento di passaggio da una famiglia ad un'altra *(in teoria la nostra).
> Io ancora non ci vedo chiaro e non voglio prendere tutto per oro colato.
> ...



Lo psicologo è pazzo. 
e ce li ha lui i problemi con sua madre. 



scusa eh... era una battuta - ma non troppo-


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Direi che non succede quasi mai.


Lo so bene, purtroppo.


----------



## Tebe (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo so bene, purtroppo.


Non solo nei tradimenti. In genere su tutto. 
Che vita con quelli che non si curano.
Scusate l ot sugli psicologicamente "deboli"
E oggi piove pure.

Maipiu...segui il tuo istinto. Il tuo io che ti sta suggerendo cose da non sottovalutare.
Chi non vive o non ha esperienza di crolli psicologici può dare suggerimenti ceryo ma la realta è molto. Molto diversa.
In bocca al lupo e che crepi il cacciatore


----------



## devastata (22 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mmmmm scolta ma non potrebbe essere un atteggiamento... ? se si difendesse tu lo accuseresti.. io non credo che pensi queste cose.. o meglio... mi auguro che non le pensi davvero perchè *"io non pensavo di feriti, non pensavo ti fossi offesa cosí tanto" *è davvero troppo.
> Allora o è sempre stato un mentecatto o ci "sta giocando"... (della serie sono un povero bambino che ha fatto la marachella)
> 
> Dai... ti sembra una cosa normale?
> ...


Le ho sentite pure io le parole in neretto piu' o meno. 'non pensavo te la saresti presa cosi tanto e che tu mi amassi fino a questo punto' 'speravo non lo venissi mai a sapere' quindi erano ben consapevoli delle loro azioni Non Delle Conseguenze.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Le ho sentite pure io le parole in neretto piu' o meno. 'non pensavo te la saresti presa cosi tanto e che tu mi amassi fino a questo punto' 'speravo non lo venissi mai a sapere' quindi erano ben consapevoli delle loro azioni Non Delle Conseguenze.



Pensa che il mio ancora sostiene che il rispetto sia nel fatto di nascondere la verità alla propria compagna!
Quindi, la speranza che è quasi certezza di non venirlo mai a sapere.
E con questo sono a posto con la coscienza...o quella da loro definita tale.


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Pensa che il mio ancora sostiene che il rispetto sia nel fatto di nascondere la verità alla propria compagna!


Beh.. Dipende. Se il dirlo è spinto da un egoistico scaricarsi la coscienza e, in una certa misura, i sensi di colpa, il non dirlo può essere più 'generoso' del dirlo..


----------



## Leda (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Beh.. Dipende. Se il dirlo è spinto da un egoistico scaricarsi la coscienza e, in una certa misura, i sensi di colpa, il non dirlo può essere più 'generoso' del dirlo..



Naaaaa, è paraculismo estremo, voglia ingorda di tenersi tutto, dentro e fuori casa, senza rinunciare a nulla e senza correre rischi di incorrere in spiacevoli conseguenze, il tutto ammantato da un'ipocrita parvenza di riguardo.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mmmmm scolta ma non potrebbe essere un atteggiamento... ? se si difendesse tu lo accuseresti.. io non credo che pensi queste cose.. o meglio... mi auguro che non le pensi davvero perchè *"io non pensavo di feriti, non pensavo ti fossi offesa cosí tanto" *è davvero troppo.
> Allora o è sempre stato un mentecatto o ci "sta giocando"... (della serie sono un povero bambino che ha fatto la marachella)
> 
> Dai... ti sembra una cosa normale?
> ...


No, a me non sembra normale per niente.
Io non sto bene, pensavo che ne sarei uscita, invece adesso la vedo piú dura.
Se prima avrei preso le distanze, adesso so per certo che bisogna risolvere qualcosa prima.
Io questo ragazzo che c'è adesso non so chi sia.
So solo che quello che c'era prima non c'è piú. C'è poco da fare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> No, a me non sembra normale per niente.
> Io non sto bene, pensavo che ne sarei uscita, invece adesso la vedo piú dura.
> Se prima avrei preso le distanze, adesso so per certo che bisogna risolvere qualcosa prima.
> *Io questo ragazzo che c'è adesso non so chi sia.
> *So solo che quello che c'era prima non c'è piú. C'è poco da fare.


E' brutto, eh? Ma credimi ti capisco, capisco perfettamente quello che dici.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Lo psicologo è pazzo.
> e ce li ha lui i problemi con sua madre.
> 
> 
> ...


Dovró risolvere pure i problemi dello psicologo :rotfl:


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non solo nei tradimenti. In genere su tutto.
> Che vita con quelli che non si curano.
> Scusate l ot sugli psicologicamente "deboli"
> E oggi piove pure.
> ...


Crepi


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Le ho sentite pure io le parole in neretto piu' o meno. 'non pensavo te la saresti presa cosi tanto e che tu mi amassi fino a questo punto' 'speravo non lo venissi mai a sapere' quindi erano ben consapevoli delle loro azioni Non Delle Conseguenze.


Ricordo che il mio ex qualche mese fa aveva detto che era contento che era saltata fuori la storia del suo tradimento.
Il perchè non è dato sapere.
Non lo sa neanche lui.


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' brutto, eh? Ma credimi ti capisco, capisco perfettamente quello che dici.



In questi mesi ho vissuto un vero e proprio lutto.
La disperazione, lo sconforto...tutto come se avessi subito un lutto vero e proprio.


----------



## Calipso (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> No, a me non sembra normale per niente.
> Io non sto bene, pensavo che ne sarei uscita, invece adesso la vedo piú dura.
> Se prima avrei preso le distanze, adesso so per certo che bisogna risolvere qualcosa prima.
> Io questo ragazzo che c'è adesso non so chi sia.
> So solo che quello che c'era prima non c'è piú. C'è poco da fare.



Bhè... è normale che tu non ne sia uscita. Razionalizziamo...
Io non penso che tu, per quanto forte, impegnata e desiderosa di farlo possa essere la persona adatta per aiutarlo a risolvere i suoi problemi, ammesso e non concesso che questi non siano sincerissime lacrime di coccodrillo e paura enorme di perdere tutto quello che ha. 
E' ovvio che tu non sai chi sia.
Io credo che prenderei le distanze, perchè come qualcuno ha già scritto, se tu non hai la forza per mantenere a galla te stessa, rischi solo che chi stai cercando di aiutare ti tiri giù nel fondo. 
E piangi, piangi, piangi e continua a farlo fino a che non avrai finito tutte le lacrime.
in macchina
mentre fai la spesa
mentre mangi
con le amiche
davanti al monitor
Piangi perchè ti aiuterà a sfogare il dispiacere, lo smarrimento e la paura. 
Io non credo che relazionarti con altri uomini sarebbe utile in questo momento... Ti affosserebbe ancora di più..
Io credo sarebbe utile parlare con chi ti vuole bene, oltre che con noi. 
Io penso che ti aiuterebbe farti coccolare da chi ti conosce e prendere le distanze da questa situazione.
Lui dovrebbe continuare a frequentare lo psicologo ma da solo. 
Non farti tirare nel tranello del senso di colpa: se tu non vieni io non vado.
E' lui che hai dei problemi non tu. 
E a te che devi pensare in questo momento. Lui avrà anche dei problemi. Ma ribadisco: chi doveva sposarsi e credeva di avere davanti una persona e oggi ne ha di fronte un'altra sei tu. 
Prima di qualsiasi altra cosa devi occuparti dei tuoi di cocci, altrimenti non avrai mai, ammesso che tra qualche tempo tu lo voglia ancora, la lucidità di guardare questa storia e superarla oppure rimetterla in piedi.
Non stai tradendo il vostro bene se decidi di "lasciarlo solo" tradiresti il bene per te stessa se ti facessi trascinare in un gioco distruttivo. 
Creato e comandato da chi - al momento- non sa nemmeno lui chi è. (ammesso che lo psicologo abbia davvero ragione) 
ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Innominata (22 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> A me ste cose fanno venire il vomito........non prenderla a male non ce l'ho con te nè con il tuo compagno, ma sono cose che ho sentito anche dalla terapeuta che segue me e mia moglie (per la cronaca io sono il tradito). Ma quando cazzo erano nel letto a rotolarsi, scopavano con l'inconscio.....???:condom::unhappy:
> Io, da persona molto razionale, queste risposte mi sanno tanto da presa per il culo.....


Ma quale presa per il culo, questi sono convintissimi quando sciorinano il Verbo. Peccato che il vero Verbo appartenga alla categoria dell'infinitamente differenziato e personale, e gli inconsci mi risulta che siano molto molto più personali di certe divinazioni standard. Per non parlare di certi turbini neuropsicologici imponderabili o quasi (bisogna studiare molto e molto e molto con molta costanza e molta umiltà: devi imbroccare uno di questi). Freud è un _neuroscienziato _formidabile, un genio unico, che ha lasciato il suo studio in mano _per lo più _a degli asini. Di solito evito di intervenire in discorsi di terapie ecc., e anche adesso butto il sasso e assolutamente ritiro e nascondo la mano. Non raccogliete il sasso.


----------



## devastata (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ricordo che il mio ex qualche mese fa aveva detto che era contento che era saltata fuori la storia del suo tradimento.
> Il perchè non è dato sapere.
> Non lo sa neanche lui.


Evidentemente sono tutti se non uguali simili.
Pure mio marito dopo le mie sfuriate se ne e' uscito dicendo che stava mille volte meglio senza l'assillo dei msg e le telefonate   con lei.
E per sei mesi non ha 
 toccato un cellulare.

Un bel vaff se l'e' preso anche in quell'occasione.

Il colmo e'  successo oggi. Sa che non ne voglio piu' sapere di lui. Che non vedo l'ora di partire (36 ore). 
Che dormo da sola.
Ricevo una telefonata normalissima poi entro nel forum. Sa benissimo che ci scrivo da un anno e per colpa sua.
Lui mi passa vicino quando casualmente appoggio lo smartphone sul divano e mi chiede 'hai dei segreti?'!

Lui?

Ci vuole la faccia come il c.... Dopo avermi tradito sei anni. Aver tentato in mille modi di non farmelo sapere. Aver negato quasi tutto quello raccontatomi dalla squallida, anche cose evidenti come la descrizione della mia casa, oggi che non voglio nemmeno mi sfiori una mano, che sa chiaramente che mi ritengo stralibera, il bastardo fa pure il geloso.

Un anno fa a quest'ora si scopava la squallida per l'ulltima volta. Lo so per certo e lui crede che io non mi ricordi.
Forse non se lo ricorda lui che e' superficiale.
Poi la sera dopo ha dovuto fare il bis con me poverino, che rientravo dal mare.

Motivazioni si o no mi basta pensare a tutte le palle raccontatemi per infischiarmene del suo destino.

Non meritano altri sacrifici.

Come dice mia figlia 'non sei sua madre', fai quello che ti fa stare bene.

Quindi tu devi pensare a fare quello che ti fara' stare meglio.
Non farti distrarre.
Devi chiedere i danni. Intestarti la casa. Poi se avrai voglia lo aiuterai in amicizia.
Prima deve dimostrarti lui riconoscenza sistemando il problema casa.
Chi ti dice che non reciti per non rimetterci?


----------



## devastata (22 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> In questi mesi ho vissuto un vero e proprio lutto.
> La disperazione, lo sconforto...tutto come se avessi subito un lutto vero e proprio.


Forse di un lutto te ne fai una ragione.

Devi. Puoi solo piangere.


Di certi tradimenti MAI.

Il tuo poco prima delle nozze ancora meno.


----------



## devastata (22 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Pensa che il mio ancora sostiene che il rispetto sia nel fatto di nascondere la verità alla propria compagna!
> Quindi, la speranza che è quasi certezza di non venirlo mai a sapere.
> E con questo sono a posto con la coscienza...o quella da loro definita tale.


Tu l'avresti sposato se ti avesse confessato prima le sue scappatelle?

Sicuramente NO.

Io neanche.

E senza figli sarebbe uscito di casa 12 anni fa e forse prima.

E loro lo sanno. Mentono solo per tenere il piede in due scarpe.


----------



## nate (23 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Temo che il disagio del mio ex sia iniziato molto prima del tradimento.
> Lo psicologo dice che è sintomatico il fatto che sia andato con una donna molto piú grande di lui.
> Il sesso, a suo dire, è l'ultima cosa importante in questo tradimento. Mi ha spiegato che il mio ex ha vissuto in una situazione di dipendenza psicologica dalla madre e, nel momento che stava per sposarsi e quindi abbandonare il suo nucleo di origine, ha cercato e trovato una nuova "mamma" per avere un senso di protezione.
> Ho chiesto: ma questo è normale? Non si è reso conto?
> risposta: è successo tutto a livello inconscio.


sarebbe molto importante uscire dal bozzolo famiglia prima di sposarsi,cercare di fare una vita che ti permetta di conoscerti molto bene. Io per esempio sono andato via da casa a 19 anni e ne ho passate e ne sto passando di cotte e di crude


----------



## nate (23 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Nate parliamo di tutte persone laureate e comunque colte.
> Hanno solo il difetto (2 in particolare) di essere "diversamente fedeli" e questi, credo, abbiano contribuito a far capire al mio ex che una scappatella non fosse poi cosa tanto grave , poi, lui, con i disagi psicologici che ho appreso oggi, credo ci sia caduto con le scarpe e tutto.


Ma se lavora in ufficio incravattato,queste persone possono essere colte e laureate nel loro campo,se si scopazzano fra colleghi tutti impegnati vedo solo tanta miseria li dentro. Io non ho mai tradito le donne con cui ho avuto rapporti importanti. Il tuo ex non lo conosco,probabile che si sia fatto trascinare come probabile di no. Ma se si è fatto trascinare,non pensava a te in quel momento ??? Parlavo di cultura ma per lo più di empatia e sensibilità


----------



## nate (23 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> probabilmente risulterò un dura e secca... ma qua gli psicologi di coppia e non, tendono a ricercare chissà quali motivazioni - quasi sempre giustificatrici- per un qualcosa che NON andrebbe fatto...
> 
> ma cacchio e le vecchie sane responsabilità?
> 
> ...


straquoto


----------



## nate (23 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> L'ho già lasciato andare per la sua strada. Gli ultimi due mesi l'ho incontrato solo una mezz'ora ogni 2 settimane dallo psicologo per i giochini di coppia, tipo scrivi liste, cosa ti piaceva, cosa criticavi...
> risultato: è andato fuori di testa.
> 
> Il 15 escrebbe stato il nostro anniversario.
> ...


è andato in depressione,se non riesce neanche a combattere per te che lo faresti stare bene è la depressione,io ne so qualcosa


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao MaiPiù,

tutto ci sta, ma solo fino ad un certo punto ... 

Non può venire a dire, che ha bisogno di quello spazio, 
senza problemi ... senza il peso ... 
Non avete figli, non vivete assieme da un po' e vi incontrate 
solo ogni seconda settimana ... per quanto? ... 

Ha tutto il tempo che vuole a sua disposizione dopo il lavoro. 
Quegli spazzi lui se li può prendere ... quanti ne vuole ... 
I fini settimana sono lunghi ... e senza doveri ... vedi un po' te ... 

La depressione ... tante cose ci stanno, figurati ... conosco sin bene le dinamiche. 
Ma se riesce a sapere che non ti vuole perdere ... che ti sposerebbe anche domani,
allora sa già moltissimo ... e a questo punto sta a te, mettere in chiaro certi limiti. 
limiti di tempo ... e condizioni. E se sta così male, allora forse sarebbe anche il 
caso di consultare un psichiatra, per un eventuale appoggio farmacologico ...
Non farti sfuggire la situazione dalle mani ... stare in alto mare, ci si fa solo del male.

Abbi cura di te ... fa anche molta attenzione a te ... 

sienne


----------



## MaiPiú (23 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Evidentemente sono tutti se non uguali simili.
> Pure mio marito dopo le mie sfuriate se ne e' uscito dicendo che stava mille volte meglio senza l'assillo dei msg e le telefonate   con lei.
> E per sei mesi non ha
> toccato un cellulare.
> ...


Quoto tutto, ed è per questi motivi che il matrimonio è stato annullato e non si fa piú.
Io non ci penso proprio, anzi inizio a pensare che è un legame giuridico di cui non ho alcuna necessità.
E, ovviamente, la casa non si tocca.


----------



## MaiPiú (23 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Ma se lavora in ufficio incravattato,queste persone possono essere colte e laureate nel loro campo,se si scopazzano fra colleghi tutti impegnati vedo solo tanta miseria li dentro. Io non ho mai tradito le donne con cui ho avuto rapporti importanti. Il tuo ex non lo conosco,probabile che si sia fatto trascinare come probabile di no. Ma se si è fatto trascinare,non pensava a te in quel momento ??? Parlavo di cultura ma per lo più di empatia e sensibilità


Credo che abbia seguito una sua pulsione...non essendoci mai passata, non ho idea di cosa possa passare per la mente di queste persone che tradiscono senza tanti scrupoli e poi crollano disperati.
Io queste cose non le faccio, non perchè rischio di essere giudicata, ma perchè non sono nel mio stile.
Mai farei una cosa con il pensiero che se salta fuori mi devo vergognare e devo stare male...è questione di "deontologia" personale.


----------



## MaiPiú (23 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> sarebbe molto importante uscire dal bozzolo famiglia prima di sposarsi,cercare di fare una vita che ti permetta di conoscerti molto bene. Io per esempio sono andato via da casa a 19 anni e ne ho passate e ne sto passando di cotte e di crude



STRAQUOTO:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Ma se lavora in ufficio incravattato,queste persone possono essere colte e laureate nel loro campo,se si scopazzano fra colleghi tutti impegnati vedo solo tanta miseria li dentro.* Io non ho mai tradito le donne con cui ho avuto rapporti importanti.* Il tuo ex non lo conosco,probabile che si sia fatto trascinare come probabile di no. Ma se si è fatto trascinare,non pensava a te in quel momento ??? Parlavo di cultura ma per lo più di empatia e sensibilità


:inlove:


----------



## MaiPiú (23 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MaiPiù,
> 
> tutto ci sta, ma solo fino ad un certo punto ...
> 
> ...


Sienne,
credo che mi abbia chiesto quello spazio per ristabilire un dialogo sereno con me.
I mesi prima della terapia erano stati costellati da incontri non proprio pacifici, il mese e piú della terapia da nessun incontro "non protetto".
Grazie per i tuoi consigli, cercheró di farne tesoro.


----------



## morfeo78 (23 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú scrisse:

mi ha implorato di non togliergli questa terapia che facciamo e che lui si sente abbastanza bene.
Non vuole un altro psicologo solo suo.
pensa che se torniamo insieme poi lui puó tornare a stare bene, peró è spaventato da come sarebbe la nostra relazione dopo tutti questi accadimenti.
allora ha detto che vuole un periodo di tregua, vuole uscire senza parlare di tutti questi problemi, vuole una piccola parentesi di serenità perchè sono mesi che soffre e ha la sensazione di "non riuscire a stare a galla ancora per molto".
dice che vuole solo qualche ora serena, senza problemi.


per me questo si chiama ricatto psicologico.
Se mi vuoi bene ritorniamo insieme e non è successo niente. Torna tutto a posto e sparisce ogni problema.

Capisco il tuo desiderio di aiutarlo, e probabilmente mi comporterei nello stesso modo se mi trovassi nella tua situazione, ma mi chiedo, quello di cui ha bisogno adesso lui è riavere la sua mamma buona oppure affrontare il problema che è emerso trovando un suo equilibrio, magari staccando quel cordone ombelicale?


----------



## MaiPiú (24 Ottobre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> MaiPiú scrisse:
> 
> mi ha implorato di non togliergli questa terapia che facciamo e che lui si sente abbastanza bene.
> Non vuole un altro psicologo solo suo.
> ...


La seconda che hai detto, sicuramente.
Peró credo che gli serva tempo. Che la cosa non sia cosí immediata.

Questa sera siamo usciti a fare una lunga passeggiata.
Dato che non dormo piú ho pensato di camminare per stancarmi e poter riposare meglio.
Lui ha accolto di buon grado l'idea ed ha acconsentito.
Abbiamo camminato tanto e anche parlato di tutto: lavoro, amici comuni, nipoti vari e novità in genere.
Non ho toccato di proposito l'argomento tradimento e annessi e connessi, peró spesso l'ho visto in difficoltà.
Quando siamo ritornati alle rispettive macchine mi ha abbracciato ed ha sussurrato che gli manco.
Ho risposto che lo so e che piano piano dovremo superare tante cose.
Che non ho alcuna intenzione di illuderlo e che la nostra storia è finita.
Se gli serve sicurezza sono disposta a dargliela, io ci sono e se gli serve un aiuto puó contare su di me.
Peró d'ora in poi deve fare un percorso suo.

Ho visto calare un muro di depressione, poi se ne è andato.

I prossimi giorni voglio affrontare il discorso psicologo per lui da trovare e terapia di coppia da sospendere.

Per ora voglio, dopo tutte le litigate e i periodi di separazione forzata, ristabilire un dialogo.
Non con un traditore (per ora metto da parte la rabbia) ma con una persona in difficoltà.


----------



## nate (24 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto, sicuramente.
> Peró credo che gli serva tempo. Che la cosa non sia cosí immediata.
> 
> Questa sera siamo usciti a fare una lunga passeggiata.
> ...


per me sbagli perchè lui  non deve ricevere un aiuto da temperchè non si concentrerebbe sul suo percorso ma si concentrerebbe solo su di te e proverebbe solo a rimettersi assieme a te.Se non vuoi ricomonciare è meglio che le vostre strade si dividano,per il bene di tutte e due


----------



## MaiPiú (24 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> per me sbagli perchè lui  non deve ricevere un aiuto da temperchè non si concentrerebbe sul suo percorso ma si concentrerebbe solo su di te e proverebbe solo a rimettersi assieme a te.Se non vuoi ricomonciare è meglio che le vostre strade si dividano,per il bene di tutte e due


Noi non stiamo piú insieme.
Ho solo fatto presente che io ci sono.
non me la sono sentita di dirgli: vedi di risolverti i tuoi problemi perchè a me no me ne frega niente, addio. 
Con una persona che tutto sommato sta bene puoi farlo.
con una persona che crolla, che non reagisce, che scopri debolissima come puoi?

Io ti dico che ci sono, che se vuoi parlare di qualsiasi cosa va bene, che se non mi vuoi piú vedere va bene...che devi vedere tu come ti senti e devi farti un tuo percorso e se la mia presenza puó essere utile e lo psicologo lo richiede in quella specifica seduta saró presente...

Per il resto, niente matrimonio, niente cene al ristorante, niente uscite mondane insieme. In pratica niente di tutto quello che c'era prima.

Con il tempo affronteremo anche la questione casa.
E vedremo.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Noi non stiamo piú insieme.
> Ho solo fatto presente che io ci sono.
> non me la sono sentita di dirgli: vedi di risolverti i tuoi problemi perchè a me no me ne frega niente, addio.
> Con una persona che tutto sommato sta bene puoi farlo.
> ...


scusa se mi intrometto... però a mio parere faresti bene a distaccarti per un pò... ok che è in difficoltà, ma lui in questa difficoltà ti ha ferita... non sei sua madre... non vorrei che ci fosse poi una confusione di ruoli!


----------



## oceansize (24 Ottobre 2013)

scrivo 2 righe al volo, però anche secondo me se ti senti stagli vicino, ma nn troppo. proteggi te stessa in primis, gli vuoi bene, è chiaro, ma non puoi fare le cose al posto suo diciamo. dipende da lui se vuole aiutarsi, molti dopo un periodo di confusione, appena stanno un po' meglio, negano di avere un problema. e a quel punto beh affari loro. lo so è crudele ma pensa a te. un po' come le istruzioni sugli aerei, prima metti la mascherina di ossigeno a te, poi ai bambini :smile:. e lui non è un bambino.


----------



## MaiPiú (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> scusa se mi intrometto... però a mio parere faresti bene a distaccarti per un pò... ok che è in difficoltà, ma lui in questa difficoltà ti ha ferita... non sei sua madre... non vorrei che ci fosse poi una confusione di ruoli!


E infatti è quello che mi spaventa di piú.
lo psicologo ha detto che molti uomini confondono l'amore per la mamma con quello per la compagna.
che situazione difficile!


----------



## MaiPiú (24 Ottobre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> scrivo 2 righe al volo, però anche secondo me se ti senti stagli vicino, ma nn troppo. proteggi te stessa in primis, gli vuoi bene, è chiaro, ma non puoi fare le cose al posto suo diciamo. dipende da lui se vuole aiutarsi, molti dopo un periodo di confusione, appena stanno un po' meglio, negano di avere un problema. e a quel punto beh affari loro. lo so è crudele ma pensa a te. un po' come le istruzioni sugli aerei, prima metti la mascherina di ossigeno a te, poi ai bambini :smile:. e lui non è un bambino.


Stargli vicino ma non troppo.
Da qualche giorno mi sto chiedendo come si fa...


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> E infatti è quello che mi spaventa di piú.
> lo psicologo ha detto che molti uomini confondono l'amore per la mamma con quello per la compagna.
> che situazione difficile!


a me è capitata la situazione inversa,ovvero che lo prendevo come "amore paterno" ma xk appunto appena io stavo male lui correva,anche se facevo male a lui,è appena lui mi ha lasciata che sn cresciuta e il mio nuovo compagno è il mio compagno! Senza altri ruoli!  stargli vicino ora come vorresti far te  a mio parere è un gesto molto materno.. Non camminera da solo e ti ritroverai con un figlio... A cui poi dovresti perdonare le marachelle...non penso ti piaccia...


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Stargli vicino ma non troppo.
> Da qualche giorno mi sto chiedendo come si fa...


Se riesci a trovare la risposta fammi un fischio ...


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> [...]I prossimi giorni voglio affrontare il discorso psicologo per lui da trovare e terapia di coppia da sospendere.[...]


Sono d'accordo con te. Il mio forse-compagno non avrebbe trovato il modo di reagire come sta facendo ora se non avesse cominciato un percorso di terapia individuale, un percorso a cui ho partecipato solo quando mi è stato espressamente richiesto dallo psico e che ha messo in luce un'infinità di questioni lasciate in sospeso secondo uno schema ciclico di accumulo e negazione del dolore che gli è crollato addosso e in cui non si è più potuto rifugiare una volta scoperto il suo tradimento. O almeno, pare che inconsciamente sia andata così. Ma scrivo da profana, non riesco a rendere meglio la cosa in poche righe. So solo che mi sono trovata di fronte ad una persona irriconoscibile, spogliata delle sue sicurezze, debole. 



MaiPiú ha detto:


> Stargli vicino ma non troppo.
> Da qualche giorno mi sto chiedendo come si fa...


Credo che tu sia partita con il piede giusto. Sei stata chiara ed onesta, non lo stai illudendo. Sostenere una persona quando necessario, e nel contempo non condizionare le sue scelte con i tuo gesti, è un lavoro lento e faticoso, ma si può fare. E senza che si creino dinamiche madre-figlio. Dovrai capire tu come regolarti di volta in volta, imparando anche da eventuali errori. Il fatto che per te la vostra situazione non sia confusa è un enorme vantaggio, un problema in meno con cui lottare. Sempre che il tuo ex accetti la cosa con il tempo. Spero che capisca presto di dover dimostrare qualcosa prima di tutto a se stesso, non a "voi. Il rischio è che si ricostruisca per te, rimanendo fragile.

Aggiungo solo una cosa che ti hanno già scritto: metti bene in chiaro con lui che, se anche vorrà collaborare, tu hai dei limiti di tempo e di energie spendibili. Non strafare.


----------



## MaiPiú (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> a me è capitata la situazione inversa,ovvero che lo prendevo come "amore paterno" ma xk appunto appena io stavo male lui correva,anche se facevo male a lui,è appena lui mi ha lasciata che sn cresciuta e il mio nuovo compagno è il mio compagno! Senza altri ruoli!  stargli vicino ora come vorresti far te  a mio parere è un gesto molto materno.. Non camminera da solo e ti ritroverai con un figlio... A cui poi dovresti perdonare le marachelle...non penso ti piaccia...


Sai, riguardando indietro, mi rendo conto di avere commesso questo errore.
Hai pienamente ragione, è la stessa tua situazione.
Ti parlo di quando ancora non avevo scoperto il tradimento.
Siamo sempre stati due caratteri molto diversi, io sicuramente piú forte e determinata, lui piú debole (ovviamente non pensavo cosí tanto come scopro ora).
Peró adesso le cose sono cambiate, lui deve camminare con le sue gambe.
Io posso affiancarlo ma non voglio sorreggerlo. 
Ultimamente non reggo neanche me stessa, figurati un'altra persona.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Sai, riguardando indietro, mi rendo conto di avere commesso questo errore.
> Hai pienamente ragione, è la stessa tua situazione.
> Ti parlo di quando ancora non avevo scoperto il tradimento.
> Siamo sempre stati due caratteri molto diversi, io sicuramente piú forte e determinata, lui piú debole (ovviamente non pensavo cosí tanto come scopro ora).
> ...


così comportandosi, sembra di far del bene, ma non è un bene della coppia... io ricordo, era un periodo difficile... ma il mio ex era sempre lì, ma mai come fidanzato, mi teneva in braccio proprio, nelle situazioni... anche se facevo le marrachelle poi lui capiva e mi diceva"eh ma è un momentaccio per te, ti starò vicino" mai errore fu fatale... un giorno capì e mi disse"io ho fatto il babbo a te, non il ragazzo, ora voglio una donna accanto" e se ne andò... io sai che gli dissi? "anche se vuoi un'altra vediamoci, tanto a me è il tuo supporto che mancherebbe" ma ero piccola... lui ovviamente rifiutò, a lui avrebbe fatto male... a distanza di tempo ho capito che per come si è posto è stato per me un amore come per un padre, non come il mio compagno... e bada che anche io a quello che lui faceva lo giustificavo come una mamma fa con il suo bimbo.... se vuoi che le cose migliorino rimani la sua moglie ferita! non di certo sua mamma o amica... per quello ci saranno loro... quando ci sono i sentimenti si fa presto a confondersi purtroppo! 
oggi come è andata?


----------



## MaiPiú (25 Ottobre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Il mio forse-compagno non avrebbe trovato il modo di reagire come sta facendo ora se non avesse cominciato un percorso di terapia individuale, un percorso a cui ho partecipato solo quando mi è stato espressamente richiesto dallo psico e che ha messo in luce un'infinità di questioni lasciate in sospeso secondo uno schema ciclico di accumulo e negazione del dolore che gli è crollato addosso e in cui non si è più potuto rifugiare una volta scoperto il suo tradimento. O almeno, pare che inconsciamente sia andata così. Ma scrivo da profana, non riesco a rendere meglio la cosa in poche righe. So solo che mi sono trovata di fronte ad una persona irriconoscibile, spogliata delle sue sicurezze, debole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Millepensieri,
Su suggerimento di altri qui nel forum, ho iniziato a leggere la tua storia.
Vedo che ci sono alcune analogie con la mia e ti faccio tanti complimenti per come l'hai affrontata.
Io vivo in un'altalena di sentimenti con picchi di odio, rancore, rabbia...e momenti di all'incirca serena-comprensione...diciamo che non mi faccio mancare nulla!
Come dicevo sopra, ho a che fare con una persona nuova che non conosco e con il lutto per la vecchia persona che conoscevo bene.
Sono stata chiara e sto cercando di mantenermi un mio equilibrio, per quanto precario.
Vorrei non cadere in quelle dinamiche che tu ed altri avete descritto, e per questo cerco di essere vigile piú che posso.
Di una cosa sono certa: non voglio un figlio di 36 anni:smile:.
Ottima l'idea dei limiti di tempo ed energia spendibili, la metteró in pratica.


----------



## MaiPiú (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> così comportandosi, sembra di far del bene, ma non è un bene della coppia... io ricordo, era un periodo difficile... ma il mio ex era sempre lì, ma mai come fidanzato, mi teneva in braccio proprio, nelle situazioni... anche se facevo le marrachelle poi lui capiva e mi diceva"eh ma è un momentaccio per te, ti starò vicino" mai errore fu fatale... un giorno capì e mi disse"io ho fatto il babbo a te, non il ragazzo, ora voglio una donna accanto" e se ne andò... io sai che gli dissi? "anche se vuoi un'altra vediamoci, tanto a me è il tuo supporto che mancherebbe" ma ero piccola... lui ovviamente rifiutò, a lui avrebbe fatto male... a distanza di tempo ho capito che per come si è posto è stato per me un amore come per un padre, non come il mio compagno... e bada che anche io a quello che lui faceva lo giustificavo come una mamma fa con il suo bimbo.... se vuoi che le cose migliorino rimani la sua moglie ferita! non di certo sua mamma o amica... per quello ci saranno loro... quando ci sono i sentimenti si fa presto a confondersi purtroppo!
> oggi come è andata?


Hai ragione, capisco perfettamente il messaggio che mi stai passando e te ne sono grata.
Ora cerco di spiegarti una cosa: in questi ultimi giorni di nuova frequentazione ho notato che lui ha atteggiamenti come se non si fidasse di me, sono mie impressioni forti...ovviamente non mi dice nulla di tutto questo peró lo intuisco.
Lui non ha mai dato la colpa a me o all'altra per ció che è successo, fin da subito si è addossato tutta la colpa.
Peró intuisco questa cosa e pensandoci bene forse è vero che nella sua testa incasinata lui mi vedeva come una madre: a volte mi guarda in un modo come per dire "perchè non mi hai capito? Perchè non mi perdoni? Perchè hai fatto tutto questo casino?" ....come se io dovessi essere una madre che al figlio perdona tutto...


----------



## MaiPiú (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Se riesci a trovare la risposta fammi un fischio ...


Vale anche per te


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Hai ragione, capisco perfettamente il messaggio che mi stai passando e te ne sono grata.
> Ora cerco di spiegarti una cosa: in questi ultimi giorni di nuova frequentazione ho notato che lui ha atteggiamenti come se non si fidasse di me, sono mie impressioni forti...ovviamente non mi dice nulla di tutto questo peró lo intuisco.
> Lui non ha mai dato la colpa a me o all'altra per ció che è successo, fin da subito si è addossato tutta la colpa.
> Peró intuisco questa cosa e pensandoci bene forse è vero che nella sua testa incasinata lui mi vedeva come una madre: a volte mi guarda in un modo come per dire "perchè non mi hai capito? Perchè non mi perdoni? Perchè hai fatto tutto questo casino?" ....come se io dovessi essere una madre che al figlio perdona tutto...


era quello che io sentivo per il mio ex... giuro, identico... lui spesso si arrabbiava per quello che viveva, ma non ce la faceva... ti farò ridere, ma mi lasciava, io piangevo come una bimba abbandonata,... faceva il giro del quartiere e tornava e mi coccolava... come una bimba piccola... lui infatti me lo aveva sempre rimproverato... ma a me lui non mi faceva camminare con le mie gambe, anche per sua comodità... così non sapevo come fare, finchè c'era lui io avevo il "sedere" non per terra.... ma gli sarò per sempre grata per quando non mi ha appoggiato, ma mi ha lasciato, anzi costretta a camminare da sola!  Poi chissà che non ci sia un ritorno vostro... io mi sono accorta che uno come il mio ex non ci starei più... troppo diversi... ma nel vostro caso chissà... tu intanto sei la parte lesa, perciò comportati di conseguenza!!


----------



## MaiPiú (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> era quello che io sentivo per il mio ex... giuro, identico... lui spesso si arrabbiava per quello che viveva, ma non ce la faceva... ti farò ridere, ma mi lasciava, io piangevo come una bimba abbandonata,... faceva il giro del quartiere e tornava e mi coccolava... come una bimba piccola... lui infatti me lo aveva sempre rimproverato... ma a me lui non mi faceva camminare con le mie gambe, anche per sua comodità... così non sapevo come fare, finchè c'era lui io avevo il "sedere" non per terra.... ma gli sarò per sempre grata per quando non mi ha appoggiato, ma mi ha lasciato, anzi costretta a camminare da sola!  Poi chissà che non ci sia un ritorno vostro... io mi sono accorta che uno come il mio ex non ci starei più... troppo diversi... ma nel vostro caso chissà... tu intanto sei la parte lesa, perciò comportati di conseguenza!!


:up::up::up:

Io non posso sapere tutto questo dove ci porterà, peró, ti assicuro, da nessuna parte se non rientriamo immediatamente ciascuno nei nostri ruoli.
Io d'ora in poi saró inamovibile nel mio ruolo di ex compagna e basta.
Il problema sarà mettere ordine nella sua testa ed è una questione che va presa in considerazione quanto prima.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Io non posso sapere tutto questo dove ci porterà, peró, ti assicuro, da nessuna parte se non rientriamo immediatamente ciascuno nei nostri ruoli.
> Io d'ora in poi saró inamovibile nel mio ruolo di ex compagna e basta.
> *Il problema sarà mettere ordine nella sua testa ed è una questione che va presa in considerazione quanto prima.*


vedi? ricaschi... questo è un problema suo... il tuo problema sono i tuoi... quello che capita nella sua testa sono affari suoi, ovvio ci tieni, ma il tuo ruolo è vederlo e dire "mi dispiace, ma appunto perchè sei così non sei il compagno che voglio." se lo capisce bene, se no, tu non sei la croce rossina di nessuno... se già gli diresti una cosa così lui ti userebbe come stampella!!  il tuo mondo non deve più girare con lui, ma solo attorno a te, ora ci sei tu! Le tue ferite chi le cura??


----------



## MaiPiú (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> vedi? ricaschi... questo è un problema suo... il tuo problema sono i tuoi... quello che capita nella sua testa sono affari suoi, ovvio ci tieni, ma il tuo ruolo è vederlo e dire "mi dispiace, ma appunto perchè sei così non sei il compagno che voglio." se lo capisce bene, se no, tu non sei la croce rossina di nessuno... se già gli diresti una cosa così lui ti userebbe come stampella!!  il tuo mondo non deve più girare con lui, ma solo attorno a te, ora ci sei tu! Le tue ferite chi le cura??


No, non ci ricasco.
Ti faccio un esempio stupido: tu hai vicino una persona posseduta da un demonio. Che fai?? 
1-Te ne vai.
2- Chiedi cortesemente al demonio di uscire da quel corpo.
3- Chiami l'esorcista?

Io voglio ragionarci per farlo andare dallo psicologo a risistemarsi il suo groviglio di sentimenti e situazioni da solo.


Mamma mia...non è che dovró davvero interpellare l'esorcista...mi è venuto un dubbio


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> No, non ci ricasco.
> Ti faccio un esempio stupido: tu hai vicino una persona posseduta da un demonio. Che fai??
> 1-Te ne vai.
> 2- Chiedi cortesemente al demonio di uscire da quel corpo.
> ...


ma lui ha 36 anni... ha una sua testa, non è indemoniato, è perso... capisco la tua voglia di aiutarlo, ma se non sbatte il muso da solo, non lo capirà...tu puoi dargli un consiglio... poi deve esser lui a camminare con le sue gambine! Perché è facile vederlo per quello che non è ora... ma non è detto che lui sarà quello di prima, e che ora non sia lui... cioè deve esser lui a capirlo, sbattendoci la testa... e poi se vorrà ti dirà le dovute scuse! Lui non è indemoniato e il paragone non regge... almeno che ha qualche handicap, cosa che non penso! Se lo lasci camminare da solo capirai prima la sua vera natura! Perchè se ora non si rialza, vuol dire che non lo vuole... e se lo vuole avrà l'appoggio della sua famiglia ecc... lui non gli è capitato per caso il demonio, lui per far sesso ha avuto le gambine? e non solo? bene, ora può far lo stesso per cose sensate che alla sua età e con una sua famiglia dovrebbe fare!! 
scusa la durezza, ma è solo per aiutarti a capire meglio, e per poter dar una speranza alla vostra coppia!


Lui ora che vorrebbe fare? vi siete sentiti?


----------



## MaiPiú (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma lui ha 36 anni... ha una sua testa, non è indemoniato, è perso... capisco la tua voglia di aiutarlo, ma se non sbatte il muso da solo, non lo capirà...tu puoi dargli un consiglio... poi deve esser lui a camminare con le sue gambine! Perché è facile vederlo per quello che non è ora... ma non è detto che lui sarà quello di prima, e che ora non sia lui... cioè deve esser lui a capirlo, sbattendoci la testa... e poi se vorrà ti dirà le dovute scuse! Lui non è indemoniato e il paragone non regge... almeno che ha qualche handicap, cosa che non penso! Se lo lasci camminare da solo capirai prima la sua vera natura! Perchè se ora non si rialza, vuol dire che non lo vuole... e se lo vuole avrà l'appoggio della sua famiglia ecc... lui non gli è capitato per caso il demonio, lui per far sesso ha avuto le gambine? e non solo? bene, ora può far lo stesso per cose sensate che alla sua età e con una sua famiglia dovrebbe fare!!
> scusa la durezza, ma è solo per aiutarti a capire meglio, e per poter dar una speranza alla vostra coppia!
> 
> 
> Lui ora che vorrebbe fare? vi siete sentiti?


Lui ci sta già sbattendo la testa.
Quello che vorrebbe fare non credo sia chiaro nemmeno a lui...credo continuare in questo modo perchè ora qualsiasi cambiamento lo spaventa e non si fida di nessuno.

A volte lo guardo e penso: " cosa ci sarà dentro quella testa??"


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Lui ci sta già sbattendo la testa.
> Quello che vorrebbe fare non credo sia chiaro nemmeno a lui...credo continuare in questo modo perchè ora qualsiasi cambiamento lo spaventa e non si fida di nessuno.
> 
> A volte lo guardo e penso: " cosa ci sarà dentro quella testa??"


poterle aprire, a volte, le teste...


----------



## MaiPiú (29 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poterle aprire, a volte, le teste...


So bene che non si posso aprire, ma se imparo ad ascoltare forse qualcosa riesco a carpire.
Ho il difetto di ascoltare poco.
Ora voglio iniziare a farlo di piú.

Ieri sera il mio ex mi ha mandato un messaggio confuso che rispecchia perfettamente il suo stato.
Tra qualche scusa per il disturbo e per quello che è successo, se mi va, se ne ho voglia, se...se..se..alla fine mi ha invitato ad andare al cinema.
Quando? Non c'era scritto. Il messaggio terminava dicendo magari...vediamo...i prossimi giorni ci sentiamo...ci organizziamo...se a te va.

Ho risposto: ok, ciao.
Non voglio fare il suo lavoro, non voglio parlare per due, non voglio tirare avanti per due.
Ora resto in un angolo a guardare se esce dal suo torpore.
Avrà il coraggio di fare questa benedetta telefonata? 
Male che vada, a Natale nelle sale danno sempre i cinepanettoni:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> So bene che non si posso aprire, ma se imparo ad ascoltare forse qualcosa riesco a carpire.
> Ho il difetto di ascoltare poco.
> Ora voglio iniziare a farlo di piú.
> 
> ...


aspetta dei giorni e vedi come si comporta, ora deve farli tutti lui i passi se ti rivuole!!


----------



## MaiPiú (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> aspetta dei giorni e vedi come si comporta, ora deve farli tutti lui i passi se ti rivuole!!


E intanto i giorni passano e non ho notizie...nel 2014 che film usciranno?? Ce ne sono di interessanti da vedere?


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> E intanto i giorni passano e non ho notizie...nel 2014 che film usciranno?? Ce ne sono di interessanti da vedere?



Evita di pensarci spesso, pensa al tuo lavoro, sistema la storia della casa, non lasciare scadere i termini, divertiti.

Gli uomini prima pensano a stare bene loro, poi si ricordano di noi.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Evita di pensarci spesso, pensa al tuo lavoro, sistema la storia della casa, non lasciare scadere i termini, divertiti.
> 
> Gli uomini prima pensano a stare bene loro, poi si ricordano di noi.


quoto! :up:
prendi le sue parole come oro!!!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Evita di pensarci spesso, pensa al tuo lavoro, sistema la storia della casa, non lasciare scadere i termini, divertiti.
> 
> Gli uomini prima pensano a stare bene loro, poi si ricordano di noi.


Vuoi stare un po' zitta
Senti testina
se non stiamo bene prima noi, come facciamo a sopportare voi eh?
Me lo spieghi?
Quando stiamo bene poi facciamo stare bene voi no?

E che diamine...
Che cosa casso volete ancora?
Il mondo alla rovescia?

E infatti guarda come si riducono gli uomini che pensano prima di tutto a voi...
Dei zerbini...no?

E che diamine....

Noi almeno sappiamo bene che cosa ci serve per essere felici...
E sono do robe in croce...

Invece voi ci affliggete negandoci quelle cose e donandoci tutto il resto di cui noi non sappiamo che farcene...no?

Possibile eh?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> quoto! :up:
> prendi le sue parole come oro!!!



SOlo la prima frase però...

Tu prova a inviare la rogna della seconda con il moroso...

E tempo due settimane vedi se non ti manda a stendere

TU va dal moroso e fagli questa pecola...
Ah voi uomini pensate prima a stare bene voi e poi vi ricordate di noi...

Ma porcasso mondo cane...
NOn lo senti il lamento, il pianto, il grido che si eleva unanime dall'universo maschile eh?

Donne vi ricordate troppo di noi...aria cassao...lasciateci respirare....

Siamo stanchi di guardare il soffitto per farvi capire 

CHE NO

La risposta a tutte le vostre questioni

NO

non ce l'abbiamo...

Uffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## MaiPiú (31 Ottobre 2013)

Cerco di barcamenarmi tra la mia vita da raddrizzare e la sua aria da fargli respirare.
Conte lo so che non avete tutte le risposte, ma nel mio caso, non voglio neppure doverle fornire tutte io.

Ieri sera è arrivata la famosa telefonata che vi riporto:

-pronto?
- ciao...silenzio
- ciao...mi senti??
- si ti sento...silenzio
- dimmi
- no ti dicevo...no...sai..il messaggio...sai...il cinema...sai giovedí e venerdí non esco...sai se per te va bene...io sto a casa...sai non esco...se ti va...se vuoi...possiamo andare...sai te lo avevo detto per messaggio...sai se non vuoi non importa...peró o sabato oppure domenica...sai io non esco mai...
- non ho capito nulla! Che dobbiamo fare? Se tu non esci come facciamo?
- non esco giovedí e venerdí
- e quando esci?
- sabato o domenica
- ok facciamo sabato?
- peró sai se vuoi possiamo andare dopo cena...io magari mangio prima oppure...sai possiamo andare prima a mangiare ma non so se vuoi...se non vuoi non mangiamo...oppure andiamo prima al cinema presto poi mangiamo...se non vuoi ti porto a casa..io non so se ti va....
- alt! Dobbiamo anche mangiare? Ok andiamo al cinema alle 20:30 e poi andiamo a mangiare in pizzeria
- ma se a te non va...ma...
- se lo dico è perchè mi va. Ci vediamo sotto piazza alle 20:00. Problemi?
- no...ma..se tu...
- ok ciao
- ok ciao

Telefonata faticosa...

Oggi ho deciso che non lavoro.
Questa mattina mi sono dedicata allo shopping, non mi serviva nulla in particolare, ma volevo girare per negozi comprare qualcosa e non pensare. Sono tornata a casa con due paia di pantaloni, un paio di scarpe e una maglia.
Non male direi.
Coccolarmi mi ha fatto bene.
Nel pomeriggio voglio fare una lunga passeggiata al mare con la musica nelle orecchie e godermi il bel sole di oggi.

Ieri mattina è successa anche un'altra cosa:
Ero in pausa sigaretta con alcuni colleghi ad un corso di formazione continua e si parlava di una pratica in chiusura a metà dicembre di cui io mi dicevo preoccupata. 
Ad un certo punto un collega, di un paio di anni piú giovane di me e single, dice: "dai MaiPiú impegnati piú che puoi e falla bene questa pratica che poi a dicembre io e te ce ne andiamo a sciare".
Momento di silenzio tra tutti i presenti.
...ecco la mia espressione, credo sia stata cosí. Questa uscita non me la aspettavo. Dalle facce non se l'aspettava nessuno.
poi sorrisino, ok poi vediamo...rientro al corso...


----------



## zanna (31 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Cerco di barcamenarmi tra la mia vita da raddrizzare e la sua aria da fargli respirare.
> Conte lo so che non avete tutte le risposte, ma nel mio caso, non voglio neppure doverle fornire tutte io.
> 
> Ieri sera è arrivata la famosa telefonata ...
> ...


*Ops!!!* Quanto è strana la vita ... vero?


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

MAIPIù  che bello sciare, non perdere l'occasione. Compreso il collega più giovane, che non è mai un male, anzi!


----------



## MaiPiú (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> MAIPIù  che bello sciare, non perdere l'occasione. Compreso il collega più giovane, che non è mai un male, anzi!



Già che ci siamo diciamola tutta...il collega non è niente male, assomiglia a vincent cassel ex della Bellucci, ovviamente non è uguale a lui ma lo stile è quello, mi piace come veste e come parla. É un tipo che ha fascino, non posso negarlo. È brillante.

Qualche tempo fa, dopo il corso, sempre di mercoledí, io dovevo fermarmi da quelle parti per un appuntamento di lavoro di lí ad un paio d'ore e, dato che lui non doveva rientrare al lavoro subito, mi aveva invitato a pranzo.
Avevo accettato perchè mi sembrava una piacevole compagnia e perchè non avrei saputo che fare 2 ore da sola in centro alla pausa pranzo.
Si era parlato un pó di tutto e non avevo dato peso alla cosa. Ero nel mio mondo disperato e triste.

Ieri subito dopo il corso me ne sono andata di fretta, ho salutato tutti con un "arrivederci, ci vediamo il prossimo mercoledí" e bon...scappata via. Non só perchè. Mi sono sentita in imbarazzo. Forse ho avuto paura di un nuovo invito a pranzo.


----------



## MaiPiú (31 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> *Ops!!!* Quanto è strana la vita ... vero?


 Eggià!


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Già che ci siamo diciamola tutta...il collega non è niente male, assomiglia a vincent cassel ex della Bellucci, ovviamente non è uguale a lui ma lo stile è quello, mi piace come veste e come parla. É un tipo che ha fascino, non posso negarlo. È brillante.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa, dopo il corso, sempre di mercoledí, io dovevo fermarmi da quelle parti per un appuntamento di lavoro di lí ad un paio d'ore e, dato che lui non doveva rientrare al lavoro subito, mi aveva invitato a pranzo.
> Avevo accettato perchè mi sembrava una piacevole compagnia e perchè non avrei saputo che fare 2 ore da sola in centro alla pausa pranzo.
> ...



Mannaggia, io gli sci li ho pronti, se proprio non ti va posso offrirmi, dici poco, affascinante, parla e veste bene, quanti anni ha????

Non scappare più. Goditi la vita, mica devi andarci a letto....per ora, e poi magari ti piacerebbe pure!

Credimi sulla parola!


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Già che ci siamo diciamola tutta...il collega non è niente male, assomiglia a vincent cassel ex della Bellucci, ovviamente non è uguale a lui ma lo stile è quello, mi piace come veste e come parla. É un tipo che ha fascino, non posso negarlo. È brillante.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa, dopo il corso, sempre di mercoledí, io dovevo fermarmi da quelle parti per un appuntamento di lavoro di lí ad un paio d'ore e, dato che lui non doveva rientrare al lavoro subito, mi aveva invitato a pranzo.
> Avevo accettato perchè mi sembrava una piacevole compagnia e perchè non avrei saputo che fare 2 ore da sola in centro alla pausa pranzo.
> ...


Tienilo caro per ora il collega!! è quello che ti serve!!


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SOlo la prima frase però...
> 
> Tu prova a inviare la rogna della seconda con il moroso...
> 
> ...


Maremma, ci tradite e vi manca l'aria?? ma per me se un maschio tradisce prenditi tutta l'aria che vuoi... ma vattene a.... 
Ah già non avete la risposta, ma rispondere di si a quella che vi si vuol scopare,l'avete? bene per me è già una grande risposta il tradimento... Ognuno pianga il proprio male.... se era confuso da prima, si parla, non è che darlo risolveva il problema!


----------



## MaiPiú (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mannaggia, io gli sci li ho pronti, se proprio non ti va posso offrirmi, dici poco, affascinante, parla e veste bene, quanti anni ha????
> 
> Non scappare più. Goditi la vita, mica devi andarci a letto....per ora, e poi magari ti piacerebbe pure!
> 
> Credimi sulla parola!


Ha 32 anni, io 34.


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ha 32 anni, io 34.



Giovanissimi, divertitevi. Non lasciarlo perdere, anche solo come amico, poi si vedrà. E' libero?

Non che sia un difetto non esserlo.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mannaggia, io gli sci li ho pronti, se proprio non ti va posso offrirmi, dici poco, affascinante, parla e veste bene, quanti anni ha????
> 
> Non scappare più. Goditi la vita, mica devi andarci a letto....per ora, e poi magari ti piacerebbe pure!
> 
> Credimi sulla parola!


disincantata se potessi ti riempirei di Smeraldi verdi verdi verdi :mrgreen:

Maipiù... ascolta bene!!!


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> disincantata se potessi ti riempirei di Smeraldi verdi verdi verdi :mrgreen:
> 
> Maipiù... ascolta bene!!!



Grazie, la mia vita da due mesi è uno smeraldo, ma qualcuno in più la farà brillare ancora meglio.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ha 32 anni, io 34.


ma sei giovanissima!! Hai tutta una vita d'avanti!! non sprecarla con gente confusa... che il tempo vola... pensa a te stessa!!  Fa quello che ti fa star bene, e coccolati come oggi.... e prepara gli sci...


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Grazie, la mia vita da due mesi è uno smeraldo*, ma qualcuno in più la farà brillare ancora meglio.


sono felice per te, è successo qualcosa di particolar? se nn sono indiscreta!


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ho lasciato mio marito e ....


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Ho lasciato mio marito* e ....


:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::ballo::ballo::ballo::wide-grin:già basta questo per capire....

e quel "e..." la dice lunga


----------



## MaiPiú (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Giovanissimi, divertitevi. Non lasciarlo perdere, anche solo come amico, poi si vedrà. E' libero?
> 
> Non che sia un difetto non esserlo.


Lui è single, dopo la laurea ha viaggiato molto, conosce le lingue e si è fatto esperienze all'estero.
Ora lavora qui e, ovviamente, questi trascorsi all'estero lo rendono mooolto piú avanti di noi poveri provinciali.
Ha un modo di porsi diverso dai ragazzi che ho conosciuto fin'ora, non so spiegartelo, diciamo che è molto sicuro di sé e sa rapportarsi bene con le altre persone. 
Solo non mi aspettavo l'invito in montagna davanti a tutti gli altri colleghi. Mi ha spiazzato anche se lo ha detto in modo leggero, quasi scherzando....

Boh! Per adesso me lo tengo come collega che incontro ai corsi di formazione, poi vediamo.
Intanto sabato sera me ne vado al cinema con il mio ex e poi a cena...vedró di ascoltare quello che racconta.
So già cosa mi aspetta i prossimi giorni. 
Questa giostra di momenti belli/momenti brutti inizia a farmi venire la nausea.

A furia di dirmi che mi devo divertire mi avete fatto venire voglia di andare in vacanza.

G R A Z I E


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

La mia casa si riempie spesso di universitari laureati che hanno studiano o studiano all'estero, so di cosa parli.

Piacciono molto anche a me gli amici di mia figlia, e ci parlo volentieri, li ospito quando vogliono, sia al mare che a casa.


----------



## MaiPiú (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho lasciato mio marito e ....


:festa:


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Lui è single, dopo la laurea ha viaggiato molto, conosce le lingue e si è fatto esperienze all'estero.
> Ora lavora qui e, ovviamente, questi trascorsi all'estero lo rendono mooolto piú avanti di noi poveri provinciali.
> Ha un modo di porsi diverso dai ragazzi che ho conosciuto fin'ora, non so spiegartelo, diciamo che è molto sicuro di sé e sa rapportarsi bene con le altre persone.
> Solo non mi aspettavo l'invito in montagna davanti a tutti gli altri colleghi. Mi ha spiazzato anche se lo ha detto in modo leggero, quasi scherzando....
> ...


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> E.....???



Non lo penso proprio più. Non mi importa niente ne di lui ne della sua storia squallida. Vivo nel posto più bello del mondo.


----------



## MaiPiú (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> MaiPiú ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lui è single, dopo la laurea ha viaggiato molto, conosce le lingue e si è fatto esperienze all'estero.
> ...


----------



## MaiPiú (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non lo penso proprio più. Non mi importa niente ne di lui ne della sua storia squallida. Vivo nel posto più bello del mondo.


Bene!! L'importante è questo!

Scusami per quel E... 
Non volevo essere invadente e sono subito corsa a modificare il post.

Oggi ho letto una cosa a caso su un articolo a caso mentre ero in un bar a caso tutta assonnata a buttare giú un caffè: la vita che abbiamo davanti è molto piú importante di quella che abbiamo alle spalle.

Sembrava una cazzata, lí per lí, poi ci ripensavo piú tardi e non sembrava piú esserlo: è importante anche lasciar scivolare via il passato.
Non che io sia una campionessa in questo genere di cose, non posso proprio dirlo, ma sto cercando di farlo e ammiro molto chi, come te, lo sta facendo.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Bene!! L'importante è questo!
> 
> Scusami per quel E...
> Non volevo essere invadente e sono subito corsa a modificare il post.
> ...


dal passato devi solo imparare, per il resto faccia rivolta al futuro, vivendo al meglio il presente!!


----------



## MaiPiú (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> dal passato devi solo imparare, per il resto faccia rivolta al futuro, vivendo al meglio il presente!!


Grazie di cuore, io lo so che tu hai ragione e che devo imparare dal passato e lo sto facendo meglio che posso.

Per me adesso è tanto difficile dimenticare il futuro che avevo immaginato.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore, io lo so che tu hai ragione e che devo imparare dal passato e lo sto facendo meglio che posso.
> 
> Per me adesso è tanto difficile dimenticare il futuro che avevo immaginato.


lo sbaglio che si fa spesso da donne... immaginare il futuro... mai cosa è più sbagliata... il futuro dobbiamo costruircelo... immaginarlo un giorno potrebbe esser una grossa illusione/delusione...  
ora come ora lascia tutto questo... passato e futuro... pensa al presente e piano piano metabolizzerai...


----------



## zanna (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> *lo sbaglio che si fa spesso da donne... immaginare il futuro..*. mai cosa è più sbagliata... il futuro dobbiamo costruircelo... immaginarlo un giorno potrebbe esser una grossa illusione/delusione...
> ora come ora lascia tutto questo... passato e futuro... pensa al presente e piano piano metabolizzerai...


Quindi vorresti dire per caso che io ....  .... sono una donna e non lo sapevo??
Sempre a generalizzare è?


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Quindi vorresti dire per caso che io ....  .... sono una donna e non lo sapevo??
> Sempre a generalizzare è?


 non sapevi??? credevo ti avessero avvisato :mrgreen:

nella mia esperienza ho notato che è una caratteristica più femminile... ma non ne esclude l'essere maschile, e la via di mezzo, ovvero te.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen: scherzo, ma lo faccio in difesa di Ultimo  mi ha pagata profumatamente (e che profumo di arancini)


----------



## zanna (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non sapevi??? credevo ti avessero avvisato :mrgreen:
> 
> nella mia esperienza ho notato che è una caratteristica più femminile... ma non ne esclude l'essere maschile, e la via di mezzo, ovvero te.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen: scherzo, ma lo faccio in difesa di Ultimo  mi ha pagata profumatamente (e che profumo di arancini)


PER TUTTI I DEI DELL'OLIMPO :calcio::calcio::calcio:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> *PER TUTTI I DEI DELL'OLIMPO* :calcio::calcio::calcio:


o chi sò questi??


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Bene!! L'importante è questo!
> 
> Scusami per quel E...
> Non volevo essere invadente e sono subito corsa a modificare il post.
> ...



Il mio futuro arriva al massimo a 'domani', non penso proprio a niente se non a stare bene oggi ed a cosa succederà domani, perchè so che, se sarò viva, sarà una splendida giornata.
Solo spalancare le ante al mattino mi fa sorridere. Persino stirare e lavare i pavimenti di questo nido sul mare.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il mio futuro arriva al massimo a 'domani', non penso proprio a niente se non a stare bene oggi ed a cosa succederà domani, perchè so che, se sarò viva, sarà una splendida giornata.
> Solo spalancare le ante al mattino mi fa sorridere. Persino stirare e lavare i pavimenti di questo nido sul mare.


sei un grandissimo esempio di come ci si riprende dopo il tradimento! Ti ammiro


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sei un grandissimo esempio di come ci si riprende dopo il tradimento! Ti ammiro



Grazie. Da te mi fa un piacere grande sentirlo.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Maremma, ci tradite e vi manca l'aria?? ma per me se un maschio tradisce prenditi tutta l'aria che vuoi... ma vattene a....
> Ah già non avete la risposta, ma rispondere di si a quella che vi si vuol scopare,l'avete? bene per me è già una grande risposta il tradimento... Ognuno pianga il proprio male.... se era confuso da prima, si parla, non è che darlo risolveva il problema!


Ma vedi come siete fuori strada? Eh
Cosa credi che sia la mia vita eh?
O la vita di un uomo

Cioè viene lì una e ti dice...sai che io sono professoressa di taichi
e io le rispondo...allora dallaami no?

Credi forse che ti dica ok adesso facciamo tutte le figurine del libro lo zen e l'arte di scopare eh?

Il discorso è che tu sei lì
Arriva costei
e ti si staglia nella mente
il progetto
diomio che gnocca stratosferica
sento il dovere di farmela

e allora ci provi
a spada tratta

ma sappilo
se lei ti dice no

non ci sono ne santi nè madone...

No è no...

Sono le donne che riescono a mutare il no del malcapitato in un si...

Non ci credi?

E l'uomo non tradisce
ma cade in un imboscata.
che la figa gli tende!


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi come siete fuori strada? Eh
> Cosa credi che sia la mia vita eh?
> O la vita di un uomo
> 
> ...


per fortuna c'è chi dice no e sa scegliere... In tutto l'universo umano


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> per fortuna c'è chi dice no e sa scegliere... In tutto l'universo umano


Credimi una volta la donna la dava via come il pane
adesso la donna la dà no...

[video=youtube;BXULMT01QFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXULMT01QFM[/video]

Junger comunque nel trattato del ribelle
insegna che l'unica libertà che viene sistematicamente limitata
è quella di dire di no!


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Novembre 2013)

Visto che si parla di darla via, poi io mi chiedo: ma questa donna di 47 anni che andava felicemente con il mio ex di 36 che problemi aveva?
Non mi sono interessata piú di tanto di questa signora, ma riflettendoci a freddo e da donna mi chiedo: dove sta la soddisfazione?
Quando ho scoperto il tradimento lei mi ha chiamato dicendomi "fidati, fidati sposalo, tra noi ê stato solo sesso, lui ama te..." boh!
poi è sparita piú veloce della luce.
tutto questo ha un senso??


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Novembre 2013)

Intanto è arrivato un sms carino da parte del mio collega che mi augura di trascorrere bene il ponte e si chiede che fine io abbia fatto dopo il corso di mercoledí e che spera sia tutto ok.

Ho risposto che avevo un impegno di lavoro e mi sono scusata per essermene andata in fretta:up:


----------



## Leda (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Visto che si parla di darla via, poi io mi chiedo: ma questa donna di 47 anni che andava felicemente con il mio ex di 36 che problemi aveva?
> Non mi sono interessata piú di tanto di questa signora, ma riflettendoci a freddo e da donna mi chiedo: dove sta la soddisfazione?
> Quando ho scoperto il tradimento lei mi ha chiamato dicendomi "fidati, fidati sposalo, tra noi ê stato solo sesso, lui ama te..." boh!
> *poi è sparita piú veloce della luce*.
> tutto questo ha un senso??


Una sorta di quasi-cavalleria da parte della signora, che evidentemente non voleva portare lo scompiglio di cui invece si è resa conto di essere stata co-responsabile e che non aveva nessuna mira sentimentale sul tuo (ex)fidanzato. Secondo me 



MaiPiú ha detto:


> Intanto è arrivato un sms carino da parte del mio collega che mi augura di trascorrere bene il ponte e si chiede che fine io abbia fatto dopo il corso di mercoledí e che spera sia tutto ok.
> 
> Ho risposto che avevo un impegno di lavoro e mi sono scusata per essermene andata in fretta:up:


Il collega carino ti fa il filo


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Una sorta di quasi-cavalleria da parte della signora, che evidentemente non voleva portare lo scompiglio di cui invece si è resa conto di essere stata co-responsabile e che non aveva nessuna mira sentimentale sul tuo (ex)fidanzato. Secondo me
> 
> 
> Ok, questo lo capisco.
> ...


----------



## tesla (1 Novembre 2013)

lei ci ha guadagnato l'autostima +10.000 di essersi fatta uno più giovane, tipo toy boy, di potersene vantare fra sé e sé, di potersi considerare una vampirona del sesso, una che a 47 anni piace ancora, e ultimo ma non ultimo ha un bello psicodramma su un piatto d'argento "le ho detto che lui la ama e con me è stato solo sesso".
wowwwww 

quando noi persone di un certo tipo, capiremo che ce ne sono altre che badano a queste soverchie ca**te, avremo fatto un salto evolutivo di 130.000 anni


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Novembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> lei ci ha guadagnato l'autostima +10.000 di essersi fatta uno più giovane, tipo toy boy, di potersene vantare fra sé e sé, di potersi considerare una vampirona del sesso, una che a 47 anni piace ancora, e ultimo ma non ultimo ha un bello psicodramma su un piatto d'argento "le ho detto che lui la ama e con me è stato solo sesso".
> wowwwww
> 
> quando noi persone di un certo tipo, capiremo che ce ne sono altre che badano a queste soverchie ca**te, avremo fatto un salto evolutivo di 130.000 anni


Poi quando io, tanto piú giovane, le ho detto che ho annullato il matrimonio, che avrei messo in vendita la casa nuova e che di lei e di lui non ne volevo piú sapere, che dal mio punto di vista é stato solo un incontro tra due "disperati" che nella vita non riescono ad avere altre soddisfazioni se non quella di poter trasgredire per aumentare il proprio ego personale....che tutti sanno dell'accaduto e che esiste anche la dignità personale....mi chiedo tutta quell'autostima a + 10.000 dove sia finita....

Il problema è che a fare l'amore siamo brave tutte, nudi siamo tutti uguali...solo che qualcuno si mette in testa che facendolo alle spalle degli altri si è piú bravi....solo fino al giorno in cui non si scopre...poi restano solo figure di merda sul lavoro, con i parenti, con gli amici e in un paese in cui tutti non aspettano altro per poter parlare.

Io me ne gurderei bene dal fare certe cose...per fortuna che la mia vita mi soddisfa cosí com'è senza far saltare famiglie o matrimoni in giro...deve essere triste questa cosa....


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> lei ci ha guadagnato l'autostima +10.000 di essersi fatta uno più giovane, tipo toy boy, di potersene vantare fra sé e sé, di potersi considerare una vampirona del sesso, una che a 47 anni piace ancora, e ultimo ma non ultimo ha un bello psicodramma su un piatto d'argento "le ho detto che lui la ama e con me è stato solo sesso".
> wowwwww
> 
> *quando noi persone di un certo tipo, capiremo che ce ne sono altre che badano a queste soverchie ca**te, avremo fatto un salto evolutivo di 130.000 anni*


:applauso::applauso::applauso:i luoghi comuni vogliono portare a pensare che la donna non pensa al sesso senza amore, ma i fatti ogni giorno smentiscono... quando si capirà e si smetterà di parlare di luoghi comuni e di capire che nel mondo c'è di tutto, sarà lì la vera evoluzione!!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Poi quando io, tanto piú giovane, le ho detto che ho annullato il matrimonio, che avrei messo in vendita la casa nuova e che di lei e di lui non ne volevo piú sapere, che dal mio punto di vista é stato solo un incontro tra due "disperati" che nella vita non riescono ad avere altre soddisfazioni se non quella di poter trasgredire per aumentare il proprio ego personale....che tutti sanno dell'accaduto e che esiste anche la dignità personale....mi chiedo tutta quell'autostima a + 10.000 dove sia finita....
> 
> Il problema è che a fare l'amore siamo brave tutte, nudi siamo tutti uguali...solo che qualcuno si mette in testa che facendolo alle spalle degli altri si è piú bravi....solo fino al giorno in cui non si scopre...poi restano solo figure di merda sul lavoro, con i parenti, con gli amici e in un paese in cui tutti non aspettano altro per poter parlare.
> 
> Io me ne gurderei bene dal fare certe cose...per fortuna che la mia vita mi soddisfa cosí com'è senza far saltare famiglie o matrimoni in giro...deve essere triste questa cosa....


ma per fortuna e per sfortuna non siamo tutti uguali... beh tu parli di lei, che ruolo può avere... ma io analizzerei il tuo lui... che autostima può guadagnare un maschio, ad un passo dal matrimonio ad andare con un'altra donna più vecchia per altro.... :unhappy: 
qui si parla spesso delle donne, che gusto c'è e bla bla... ma perchè il tuo lui era autorizzato?
lei era single e ha colto la palla al balzo, non aveva nulla da perderci... lui invece è stato lo stupido... ha messo a repentaglio la sua di vita per nulla... e ha dato modo di soddisfare una che in quel momento non aveva nulla... io se c'è proprio un ruolo che non capisco è del tuo lui... 
:unhappy:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Poi quando io, tanto piú giovane, le ho detto che ho annullato il matrimonio, che avrei messo in vendita la casa nuova e che di lei e di lui non ne volevo piú sapere, che dal mio punto di vista é stato solo un incontro tra due "disperati" che nella vita non riescono ad avere altre soddisfazioni se non quella di poter trasgredire per aumentare il proprio ego personale....che tutti sanno dell'accaduto e che esiste anche la dignità personale....mi chiedo tutta quell'autostima a + 10.000 dove sia finita....
> 
> Il problema è che a fare l'amore siamo brave tutte, nudi siamo tutti uguali...solo che qualcuno si mette in testa che facendolo alle spalle degli altri si è piú bravi....solo fino al giorno in cui non si scopre...poi restano solo figure di merda sul lavoro, con i parenti, con gli amici e in un paese in cui tutti non aspettano altro per poter parlare.
> 
> *Io me ne gurderei bene dal fare certe cose...per fortuna che la mia vita mi soddisfa cosí com'è senza far saltare famiglie o matrimoni in giro...*deve essere triste questa cosa....


 e per quanto mi riguarda quello che ha fatto saltare la famiglia a giro è stato lui... non è che lui è un atoma che non sa scegliere... è lui che ha scelto di tradire, lei poteva esser lei, o un'altra poco cambia... ma la coppia eravate tu e lui, se ci poteva entrare anche un altro, o altra lo decidete tu e lui non quelli di fuori...
da fuori le tentazioni ci saranno sempre, sta alla coppia difendersi, e non agli altri difendere la coppia! è lui che ha sfasciato la famiglia, non lei!


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma per fortuna e per sfortuna non siamo tutti uguali... beh tu parli di lei, che ruolo può avere... ma io analizzerei il tuo lui... che autostima può guadagnare un maschio, ad un passo dal matrimonio ad andare con un'altra donna più vecchia per altro.... :unhappy:
> qui si parla spesso delle donne, che gusto c'è e bla bla... ma perchè il tuo lui era autorizzato?
> lei era single e ha colto la palla al balzo, non aveva nulla da perderci... lui invece è stato lo stupido... ha messo a repentaglio la sua di vita per nulla... e ha dato modo di soddisfare una che in quel momento non aveva nulla... io se c'è proprio un ruolo che non capisco è del tuo lui...
> :unhappy:



Si, hai ragione, ma dato che per mesi si è parlato lui, ora mi stavo anche interrogando su di lei.
nulla toglie che il nodo centrale è e resta lui.
era solo per capire lei...

Se quando avró una cinquantina d'anni tornerò qui sul forum a raccontare che sono andata in giro a fare queste cose...vi prego....fatemi internare....


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, ma dato che per mesi si è parlato lui, ora mi stavo anche interrogando su di lei.
> nulla toglie che il nodo centrale è e resta lui.
> era solo per capire lei...
> 
> Se quando avró una cinquantina d'anni tornerò qui sul forum a raccontare che sono andata in giro a fare queste cose...vi prego....fatemi internare....


sarà ma io una donna del genere la ringrazierei, perchè mi avrebbe salvato dall'errore di sposare un "macina passere" a due passi dall'altare... e non solo la inviterei al matrimonio mio, col prossimo ragazzo!!!


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, ma dato che per mesi si è parlato lui, ora mi stavo anche interrogando su di lei.
> nulla toglie che il nodo centrale è e resta lui.
> era solo per capire lei...
> 
> *Se quando avró una cinquantina d'anni tornerò qui sul forum a *raccontare che sono andata in giro a fare queste cose...vi prego....fatemi internare....



Ti auguro di no, ma mai dire mai, se lo avessero detto a me che a 60 avrei scritto qui e lasciato mio marito non ci avrei MAI creduto. Invece.

Sul fatto che lei fosse più vecchia, magari è proprio quello che cercava.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

a me fa rabbia questa cosa che se una donna tradisce è pu...,
se il nostro uomo ci tradisce è sempre l'altra la pu...... 

cioè donne ma non capite che così i maschi ci marciano???
aprite un pò gli occhi santo cielo... 
aprite e guardate che bambini immaturi e maialoni avete al vostro fianco!!! 

loro hanno menti pensanti, non sono i vostri figli!!
Lui vi ha tradite, l'altra non è niente. All'altra dovreste esser riconoscenti!!!

ps- scusate se sono breve e dura nelle parole, ma devo scappare... ma questo discorso mi fa rabbia... finchè li difendete avrete corna a palate!!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> a me fa rabbia questa cosa che se una donna tradisce è pu...,
> se il nostro uomo ci tradisce è sempre l'altra la pu......
> 
> cioè donne ma non capite che così i maschi ci marciano???
> ...


Quotone


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> a me fa rabbia questa cosa che se una donna tradisce è pu...,
> se il nostro uomo ci tradisce è sempre l'altra la pu......
> 
> cioè donne ma non capite che così i maschi ci marciano???
> ...


Vuoi stare un po' zitta...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Tanto per cominciare io sono solo maialone
e non anche bambino immaturo...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
E per finire
tante donne son contente di far le pu...
perchè si godono un pasto...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

E s'incazzano come iene
quando per colpa di un invornito
saltano fora le tresche eh?

Cioè porco can
una si dice...
So sposata ho 47 anni
la mollo a sto invornito

ed ecco che cosa mi capita
si fa beccare dalla morosa...

Ma che invornito...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Visto che si parla di darla via, poi io mi chiedo: ma questa donna di 47 anni che andava felicemente con il mio ex di 36 che problemi aveva?
> Non mi sono interessata piú di tanto di questa signora, ma riflettendoci a freddo e da donna mi chiedo: dove sta la soddisfazione?
> Quando ho scoperto il tradimento lei mi ha chiamato dicendomi "fidati, fidati sposalo, tra noi ê stato solo sesso, lui ama te..." boh!
> poi è sparita piú veloce della luce.
> tutto questo ha un senso??


Un senso che tu non essendo sposata con figli non cogli.
Lei ti sta facendo le sue scuse.
Ti sta dicendo che è stata una cagata e che speri che l'incidente sia chiuso qui.
E in cuor suo spera che tu non dica niente a suo marito.

Chissà quante volte gli ha detto
senti dobbiamo finirla che stai per sposarti

e lui...ma no dai...una volta ancora...

Credimi lei teneva presente che dietro di lui c'era una donna.
Non ha investito niente in lui.

Ora teme per il suo.

Almeno ti ha risparmiato scene patetiche.


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Novembre 2013)

Lei è divorziata. Non ha figli. Ha detto che è stato solo un gioco. Persone che conosco mi hanno detto che lei andava anche con altri e che nel loro posto di lavoro lui non sarebbe stato ne il primo ne l'ultimo. Di qui si spiega il trasferimento e mescolamento di personale con le altre sedi.

Non condanno donne che provano sentimenti per uomini impegnati piú o meno giovani che siano.
Non parlo di uomini maiali o donne puttane.

Chi sono io per dirlo?

Poi, sinceramente, non me ne frega neanche un granchè di come gli altri utilizzino i loro organi genitali.

Lui è colpevole e non ci piove. Di lei non mi interessa niente. La mia era solo una constatazione.

Di una cosa sono certa: a cinquant'anni non staró qui a scrivere che tanto per gioco ho scopato con uno che stava per sposarsi e ho mandato tutto all'aria. Non fosse per altro, non è nel mio stile. Dico solo che, ai miei occhi, se facessi una cosa del genere, la mia persona non ne uscirebbe soddisfatta...anzi...

Poi che io tra 20 anni possa innamorarmi di un tizio impegnato piú giovane, piú vecchio, con figli o meno. Tutto ci puó stare.


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Novembre 2013)

Vi dico come la vedo io:

Lui ha avuto una bella iniezione di autostima a credere di poter conquistare una donna piú grande.

Lei ha avuto una bella iniezione di autostima a credere di poter conquistare ancora un toy boy.

Io me ne sono accorta subito e li ho mandati affanculo tutti e due.

Da lí sono crollati i loro castelli di carta pesta e giú lei a telefonare e lui a piangere.

Non só ora che autostima possa avere lei quando telefoni ad una ragazza molto piú giovane di te e lei ti dice che sei una deficiente e che non ha molto da dirti.

Non só ora che autostima possa avere lui quando da ogni dove ha occhi puntati addosso che gli ricordano "sei un coglione".

Mah! Ognuno ha quel che si merita.

Io, dal canto mio, questa sera sono stata invitata ad una festa al palazzo storico e sto lucidando le mie decoltè tacco 12...dato che non ho problemi di autostima...mi godo la serata....


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sarà ma io una donna del genere la ringrazierei, perchè mi avrebbe salvato dall'errore di sposare un "macina passere" a due passi dall'altare... e non solo la inviterei al matrimonio mio, col prossimo ragazzo!!!


In realtà l'ho fatto già...lei, in quanto sua collega, aveva il suo bell'invito al nostro matrimonio.
macinapassere non direi, rincoglionito si...


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un senso che tu non essendo sposata con figli non cogli.
> Lei ti sta facendo le sue scuse.
> Ti sta dicendo che è stata una cagata e che speri che l'incidente sia chiuso qui.
> E in cuor suo spera che tu non dica niente a suo marito.
> ...


Conte lei è separata e non ha figli.
non se l'è proprio voluto prendere...
Io gli ho anche detto che ora lui era single e che se erano tanto presi da questa loro storia potevano anche continuare...io avrei tolto il disturbo...
lei si è spaventata a morte e mi ha detto: "no! No! Io non voglio stare con lui, ho le mie situazioni...no no sposalo fidati lui ama te..." boh! Per questo dico che per me sono cose da pazzi...


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Conte lei è separata e non ha figli.
> non se l'è proprio voluto prendere...
> Io gli ho anche detto che ora lui era single e che se erano tanto presi da questa loro storia potevano anche continuare...io avrei tolto il disturbo...
> lei si è spaventata a morte e mi ha detto: "no! No! Io non voglio stare con lui, ho le mie situazioni...no no sposalo fidati lui ama te..." boh! Per questo dico che per me sono cose da pazzi...


fammi capire...la tipa ti ha telefonato? schifaviglioso :rotfl:

cos'è,voleva assicurarsi che tu non andassi in giro a sputtanarla come quella collezionista di cappelle che è?
Mah.....la gente sta male,ma male

PS: oltre a lucidare le scarpe tacco 12,abbinaci la mini più mini che hai in armadio.    Più mostri al popolo cosa il tuo ex coso s'è perso meglio è


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> fammi capire...la tipa ti ha telefonato? schifaviglioso :rotfl:
> 
> cos'è,voleva assicurarsi che tu non andassi in giro a sputtanarla come quella collezionista di cappelle che è?
> Mah.....la gente sta male,ma male
> ...



Allora, ti racconto.
quando ho scoperto la tresca, il giorno dopo lei mi ha chiamato.
Ho visto un numero che non avevo in rubrica ed ho risposto.
quando ho capito che era lei le ho subito detto che non avevamo nulla da dirci e che non ce l'avevo con lei, per cui poteva stare tranquilla.
lei mi ha detto che voleva parlarmi lo stesso e dirmi che mi dovevo fidare di lei, che mi dovevo sposare lo stesso, che lui ama me, che era stato solo un gioco, solo sesso, che lei non voleva stare con lui, che aveva altre sue situazioni...
E alla fine io gli ho detto che se le cose stavano cosí la ritenevo una deficiente e che non avevo molto altro da dirle.
E che io, per dignità personale, mi guardo bene dal fare certe figure di merda.

Tacco 12 e tubino nero...alla faccia di chi mi vuole male


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Allora, ti racconto.
> quando ho scoperto la tresca, il giorno dopo lei mi ha chiamato.
> Ho visto un numero che non avevo in rubrica ed ho risposto.
> quando ho capito che era lei le ho subito detto che non avevamo nulla da dirci e che non ce l'avevo con lei, per cui poteva stare tranquilla.
> ...


Peccato che tu non abbia avuto il guizzo di registrare la chiamata,poteva diventare un cult stile Magnotta.....:rotfl:

resta il fatto che voleva sapere se avevi intenzione di rovinarle la piazza 

PS: tubino corto ed aderente e tacco 12 sono sempre un bel vedere


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Peccato che tu non abbia avuto il guizzo di registrare la chiamata,poteva diventare un cult stile Magnotta.....:rotfl:
> 
> resta il fatto che voleva sapere se avevi intenzione di rovinarle la piazza
> 
> PS: tubino corto ed aderente e tacco 12 sono sempre un bel vedere


se ti vede farfy


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> fammi capire...la tipa ti ha telefonato? schifaviglioso :rotfl:
> 
> cos'è,voleva assicurarsi che tu non andassi in giro a sputtanarla come quella collezionista di cappelle che è?
> Mah.....la gente sta male,ma male
> ...


ma sentilo....perpli!!!
ma dimmi te.....
dove finiremo....


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma sentilo....perpli!!!
> ma dimmi te.....
> dove finiremo....


perchè,che ho scritto di male? 

una bella donna,col suo tubino nero stretto e corto e un tacco adeguato è una visione di grande serenità,non trovi?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè,che ho scritto di male?
> 
> una bella donna,col suo tubino nero stretto e corto e un tacco adeguato è una visione di grande serenità,non trovi?


Perpli smettila di dimostrarti così timido ... Poffarbacco :mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè,che ho scritto di male?
> 
> una bella donna,col suo tubino nero stretto e corto e un tacco adeguato è una visione di grande serenità,non trovi?


Mo se chiama serenita....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perpli smettila di dimostrarti così timido ... Poffarbacco :mexican:


Ma non e' adorabile???


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Mo se chiama serenita....:rotfl:


beh sì.   per me il corpo della donna è motivo di serenità.

l'eccitazione viene dal viso.   è con gli occhi che mi fai capire che mi desideri,non con la scollatura.

Mi spiego?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh sì.   per me il corpo della donna è motivo di serenità.
> 
> l'eccitazione viene dal viso.   è con gli occhi che mi fai capire che mi desideri,non con la scollatura.
> 
> Mi spiego?


Certo....
Ma non ti credo. Fammi capire....una donna, bella sexy provocante....ti si avvicina...col tacco 12...minigonna molto corta. Anzi no solo nuda ...col tacco 12 ...



E gli occhiali da sole....


Tu ti senti sereno?


----------



## Innominata (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Certo....
> Ma non ti credo. Fammi capire....una donna, bella sexy provocante....ti si avvicina...col tacco 12...minigonna molto corta. Anzi no solo nuda ...col tacco 12 ...
> 
> 
> ...


gia'! in quelle condizioni, pure mezza cecata...pensa se incespicando rotolasse a tritarsi una tibia:unhappy:...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Conte lei è separata e non ha figli.
> non se l'è proprio voluto prendere...
> Io gli ho anche detto che ora lui era single e che se erano tanto presi da questa loro storia potevano anche continuare...io avrei tolto il disturbo...
> lei si è spaventata a morte e mi ha detto: "no! No! Io non voglio stare con lui, ho le mie situazioni...no no sposalo fidati lui ama te..." boh! Per questo dico che per me sono cose da pazzi...


Ah avevo capito male...
Forse non se lo vuole prendere
perchè ha già caparra di cosa significhi un uomo in casa.

Giustamente ha le sue situazioni.

Non sono cose da pazzi...
Sono cose di ordinaria amministrazione quando c'è il terzo incomodo no?

Speriamo che lui non abbia dissipato con lei
risorse preziose per le nozze...

Sai com'è quando ci si sposa si tira su una montagna di debiti...

Però rifletti bene su questo:
Lei più grande di te
Lei che ha già avuto un matrimonio
Non muore dalla voglia di sposare il tuo lui.

Forse ti sta dicendo che non è un ottimo partito.

Sta bene attenta che lui non voglia sposare te, perchè non può sposare lei, perchè lei non lo vuole.

Attanzion...
Che tu non sia un ripiego o un postare il culo...

Che poi si piagne...
Forse ti farebbe bene parlare con donne
il cui matrimonio è stato un incubo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Lei è divorziata. Non ha figli. Ha detto che è stato solo un gioco. Persone che conosco mi hanno detto che lei andava anche con altri e che nel loro posto di lavoro lui non sarebbe stato ne il primo ne l'ultimo. Di qui si spiega il trasferimento e mescolamento di personale con le altre sedi.
> 
> Non condanno donne che provano sentimenti per uomini impegnati piú o meno giovani che siano.
> Non parlo di uomini maiali o donne puttane.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Poi sai se io fossi una donna
me ne fregherei se le persone dicono che so putana
Starei solo attento all'opinione che ha mio marito di me....

Perchè se è lui che prova schifo di me e mi dice va via bruta putana
che mi vergogno di te...

Quelle si sono atomiche in testa...

Non le opinioni di persone di cui non te ne può fregar di meno...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Vi dico come la vedo io:
> 
> Lui ha avuto una bella iniezione di autostima a credere di poter conquistare una donna piú grande.
> 
> ...


E vedrai che quando mi avvicinerò a te mi riconoscerai...
E ti dirò
Donna sono io che ti parlo.
E ti dirò o adesso o maipiù che di certo io non son perplesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> a me fa rabbia questa cosa che se una donna tradisce è pu...,
> se il nostro uomo ci tradisce è sempre l'altra la pu...[...]


verde mio.
discorso vecchio e stra-abusato, ma si sente ancora troppo spesso. purtroppo.


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [...]Almeno ti ha risparmiato scene patetiche.


vero! pensa se le avesse telefonato!
ah...no...aspetta...







_​la dignità, quella sconosciuta..._​


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> [...] Tacco 12 e tubino nero...alla faccia di chi mi vuole male


brava!


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> gia'! in quelle condizioni, pure mezza cecata...pensa se incespicando rotolasse a tritarsi una tibia:unhappy:...


Porella nooo


----------



## Innominata (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Porella nooo


Sono esclusi ovviamente dalla citazione  i tacchi 12 della nostra Maipiu', la quale potrebbe pur levarseli per fuggire piu' agevolmente da un uomo che, probabilmente, le chiederebbe di accudirlo sia nei dolori che nelle gioie, senza peraltro darsi possibilita' di capire gli eventuali dolori e le  gioie dellasua sposa. 
La  citazione era dovuta a una preoccupazione inerente la serenita' di Perplesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma non e' adorabile???


Si ma con le palle :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Certo....
> Ma non ti credo. Fammi capire....una donna, bella sexy provocante....ti si avvicina...col tacco 12...minigonna molto corta. Anzi no solo nuda ...col tacco 12 ...
> 
> 
> ...


sì.  le sorriderei  e le offrirei o un fiore o da bere.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se ti vede farfy


Lo vedo, tranquilla  
Mi sono rassegnata all'harem


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.  le sorriderei  e le offrirei o un fiore o da bere.


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.  *le sorriderei*  *e le offrirei* o un fiore o *da bere*.


:inlove:


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2013)

*ciao,Mille*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> :inlove:


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


>


vuoi fare la prova sul campo?


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> View attachment 7754


ecco, ti sei appena fatto una nuova ammiratrice


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi fare la prova sul campo?


 Ti sopravvaluti. Io sono irresistibile anche con gli occhiali da sole
Che campo?


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ti sopravvaluti. Io sono irresistibile anche con gli occhiali da sole
> Che campo?


tu presentati a me con la mini più mini che hai in armadio,tacco 12 (e mi raccomando trucco leggerissimo,per favore)

e vediamo se non ti sorrido o se non ti porgo un fiore o una birra


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu presentati a me con la mini più mini che hai in armadio,tacco 12 (e mi raccomando trucco leggerissimo,per favore)
> 
> e vediamo se non ti sorrido o se non ti porgo un fiore o una birra


Mh...dov'e' l inganno?  
Meglio il fiore. Non mi piace la birra.

Sono in procinto di comprami un lama!!!
Da chiamare gennaro. ..qui a londra se hai il gardino lo puoi tenere..uno piccolo magari...
Che ficoooo....ho sempre voluto un lama.


----------



## lolapal (2 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo vedo, tranquilla
> Mi sono rassegnata all'harem


Vai a fidarti dei timidi!
L'importante è saperlo e poi l'harem potresti fartelo anche tu!  

:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vai a fidarti dei timidi!
> L'importante è saperlo e poi l'harem potresti fartelo anche tu!
> 
> :smile:


Giá fatto tesoro. Grazie 

Mai fidata dei timidi


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vai a fidarti dei timidi!
> L'importante è saperlo e poi l'harem potresti fartelo anche tu!
> 
> :smile:


Ciaooooo lol :bacio::bacio:


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Mh...dov'e' l inganno?
> Meglio il fiore. Non mi piace la birra.
> 
> *Sono in procinto di comprami un lama!*!!
> ...


voglio anch'io un lama! questo è pettinato come meinvece di abbaiare sputa ai vicini antipatici, grandioso!!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> voglio anch'io un lama! questo è pettinato come meView attachment 7755invece di abbaiare sputa ai vicini antipatici, grandioso!!


Esatto!!:mrgreen:
Io ho un bel giardino sul retro...lo metto li....ho pure la depandance se piove cosi si ripara....speriamo che alle gattine vada bene :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (2 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giá fatto tesoro. Grazie
> 
> Mai fidata dei timidi


E come ci si sente ad avere un harem? 
Dovrei cominciare anch'io a non fidarmi dei timidi... 




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaooooo lol :bacio::bacio:


Ciao Fiamma!!! :abbraccio:


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giá fatto tesoro. Grazie
> 
> Mai fidata dei timidi


ah sì?  e sentiamo..... chi sarebbero gli aspiranti cadaveri?


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah sì?  e sentiamo..... *chi sarebbero gli aspiranti cadaveri?*


è passato Halloween :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah sì?  e sentiamo..... chi sarebbero gli aspiranti cadaveri?


Ciao "timidone"! 
:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah sì?  e sentiamo..... chi sarebbero gli aspiranti cadaveri?


Si va be' però farfalla ha ragione ... Te broccoli con chiunque, lei è più morigerata di te :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si va be' però farfalla ha ragione ... Te broccoli con chiunque,* lei è più morigerata di te* :smile:


perchè broccola in mp???


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si va be' però farfalla ha ragione ... Te broccoli con chiunque, lei è più morigerata di te :smile:


io non broccolo nessuna....e poi il corteggiamento è anzitutto conoscenza.     il sesso è semplice conseguenza di un interesse generale reciproco.      e a me mai è interessato andare a letto con donne che non mi stimolano mentalmente

Lo so che Farfalla è morigerata,solo che preferisco controllare che nessuno invada lo spazio proibito


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non broccolo nessuna....e poi il corteggiamento è anzitutto conoscenza.     il sesso è semplice conseguenza di un interesse generale reciproco.      e a me mai è interessato andare a letto con donne che non mi stimolano mentalmente
> 
> Lo so che Farfalla è morigerata,solo che preferisco controllare che nessuno invada lo spazio proibito


Perfetto a parte la prima parte da IO a NESSUNA ...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> perchè broccola in mp???


In mp non so ... Qui con il fatto della timidezza ... I tacchi a spillo ... Le birrette ect ... :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In mp non so ... Qui con il fatto della timidezza ... I tacchi a spillo ... Le birrette ect ... :carneval:


ehhhh se si potessero vedè quelli.... :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si va be' però farfalla ha ragione ... Te broccoli con chiunque, lei è più morigerata di te :smile:


Ecco brava diglielo



Scaredheart ha detto:


> perchè broccola in mp???


Queste sono illazioni 



perplesso ha detto:


> io non broccolo nessuna....e poi il corteggiamento è anzitutto conoscenza.     il sesso è semplice conseguenza di un interesse generale reciproco.      e a me mai è interessato andare a letto con donne che non mi stimolano mentalmente
> 
> Lo so che Farfalla è morigerata,solo che preferisco controllare che nessuno invada lo spazio proibito


No comment


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perfetto a parte la prima parte da IO a NESSUNA ...


Quoto



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In mp non so ... Qui con il fatto della timidezza ... I tacchi a spillo ... Le birrette ect ... :carneval:


Diceva che io broccolo in mp
Su lui non abbiamo dubbi 



Scaredheart ha detto:


> ehhhh se si potessero vedè quelli.... :rotfl::carneval:


Ecco appunto...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non broccolo nessuna....e poi il corteggiamento è anzitutto conoscenza.     il sesso è semplice conseguenza di un interesse generale reciproco.      e a me mai è interessato andare a letto con donne che non mi stimolano mentalmente
> 
> Lo so che Farfalla è morigerata,solo che preferisco controllare che nessuno invada lo spazio proibito


Ah non broccoli?  Allora cosa fai?
La risposta giusta e' una sola


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco brava diglielo
> 
> 
> Queste sono illazioni
> ...


lavoro per conto di Perplesso, se servirà ad averlo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ah non broccoli?  Allora cosa fai?
> La risposta giusta e' una sola


imparo a conoscere le persone.    almeno quelle che destano il mio interesse


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> imparo a conoscere le persone.    almeno quelle che destano il mio interesse


Ok allora ti lascio alla conoscenza con scared


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ok allora ti lascio alla conoscenza con scared


perchè? tu pensi di non destare il mio interesse?  

io provo solo a vedere se riesco a vincere la mia timidezza.....


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè? tu pensi di non destare il mio interesse?
> 
> io provo solo a vedere se riesco a vincere la mia timidezza.....


:rotfl:

Allora provero a vedere se riesco a vincerla io questa tua timidezza


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè? tu pensi di non destare il mio interesse?
> 
> io provo solo a vedere se riesco a vincere la mia timidezza.....


Tu non conosci la vergogna


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non conosci la vergogna 


non è vero.     è che non apprezzate gli sforzi di un timido che cerca di vincere i suoi complessi.....Intipatiche


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è vero.     è che non apprezzate gli sforzi di un timido che cerca di vincere i suoi complessi.....Intipatiche


Ma nn piace s nessuno la canzone che ho messo al club?


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma nn piace s nessuno la canzone che ho messo al club?


l'ho sentita,lei ha una bellissima voce,ma non mi scalda come Tarja Turunen


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'ho sentita,lei ha una bellissima voce,ma non mi scalda come Tarja Turunen


Ma l hai riconosciuta lei?

Tarja chi?


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ok allora ti lascio alla conoscenza con scared


:rotfl:con quel culetto lì credo che gli interessi più te....
ma solo perchè il mio non lo mostro...


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma nn piace s nessuno la canzone che ho messo al club?


I like it :rock::danza:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl:con quel culetto lì credo che gli interessi più te....
> ma solo perchè il mio non lo mostro...


Lo so ho tirato fuori l artiglieria pesante...


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non conosci la vergogna 


diglielo un pò....


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lo so ho tirato fuori l artiglieria pesante...


Oscuro dovrebbe esser felice...  e non solo..............................


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Oscuro dovrebbe esser felice...  e non solo..............................


Questa ti piace secondo me scared 
[video=youtube;rjFaenf1T-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DrjFaenf1T-Y&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Questa ti piace secondo me scared
> [video=youtube;rjFaenf1T-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DrjFaenf1T-Y&app=desktop[/video]


ora sono a lavoro e non la posso sentire...  ti farò sapere...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non conosci la vergogna 


No no lui si limita alla timidezza la vergogna la lascia ad altri :mrgreen: Farfie fagli na ramanzina :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no lui si limita alla timidezza la vergogna la lascia ad altri :mrgreen: Farfie fagli na ramanzina :mrgreen:


ma qua cui vuole una esecuzione... :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Novembre 2013)

*Epilogo*

Siamo arrivati alla fine. Mollo. Non ne posso piú.

Vi racconto gli ultimi avvenimenti: siamo andati al cinema, dopo a mangiare una pizza e, infine, ci siamo fermati a bere una birra e parlare al parco.
Non so e non ho capito che problemi abbia il mio ex, ma una cosa è certa: si è chiuso nel suo bozzolo e assolutamente non ne vuole uscire.
Si è detto disperato, ha pianto e ha raccontato che è molto cambiato e i suoi (pochi) amici (rimasti) possono testimoniarlo.
Gli ho spiegato che la vicenda riguarda noi due, che è con me che dovrebbe parlare e confrontarsi, che è a me che dovrebbe dimostrare i suoi cambiamenti.
Ha risposto che ora puó darmi molto piú di prima e giura che è cambiato. Mi ha chiesto di dimenticare e ritornare insieme.
Mi sono infuriata.
Non posso dimenticare, per farlo mi servirebbe una lobotomia. Semmai posso superare, ma da sola non ci riesco.
Ho esposto i miei dubbi: lui aveva parlato molto bene della sua amante, la stessa che scoppiata la bomba ci aveva messo 2 secondi a chiamarmi per dire a chiare lettere che a lei non interessava nulla e a sparire senza piú tornare. Ho chiesto che cosa provava per lei e per me.
Risposta: silenzio.

Mai silenzio fu piú significativo. Ho ribadito che io nella vita non voglio mille compagni, ma uno e che, almeno a quell'unico compagno voglio piacere. Per me stare con una persona che non è disposta a condividere i suoi sentimenti non ha senso, oltre a farmi sentire umiliata.

Ho detto:
- non vengo piú alla terapia coppia;
- ho cercato di salvare il salvabile ma da sola non ci riesco;
- ho bisogno di serenità;
- ho bisogno di pensare a me;
- addio.

E me ne sono andata...
Lunedí e ieri mi ha inviato sms, mail e ha chiamato.

Non ho risposto. Non ci sono piú.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2013)

*ti va una birra?*



MaiPiú ha detto:


> Siamo arrivati alla fine. Mollo. Non ne posso piú.
> 
> Vi racconto gli ultimi avvenimenti: siamo andati al cinema, dopo a mangiare una pizza e, infine, ci siamo fermati a bere una birra e parlare al parco.
> Non so e non ho capito che problemi abbia il mio ex, ma una cosa è certa: si è chiuso nel suo bozzolo e assolutamente non ne vuole uscire.
> ...


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

*te ne offro una anch'io *



MaiPiú ha detto:


> Siamo arrivati alla fine. Mollo. Non ne posso piú.
> 
> Vi racconto gli ultimi avvenimenti: siamo andati al cinema, dopo a mangiare una pizza e, infine, ci siamo fermati a bere una birra e parlare al parco.
> Non so e non ho capito che problemi abbia il mio ex, ma una cosa è certa: si è chiuso nel suo bozzolo e assolutamente non ne vuole uscire.
> ...


Guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno, meglio ora che da sposati...


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Siamo arrivati alla fine. Mollo. Non ne posso piú.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Il suo silenzio in questo caso è grave. Avrebbe dovuto trovarle, le parole. Anche sconclusionate. Anche ridicole.
Io credo tu stia facendo la cosa giusta per te, visto che le hai già provate tutte. E' chiaro che il tuo ex ha ancora bisogno di aiuto, ma purtroppo, come già si diceva, potresti essere la persona meno adatta a stargli vicino, in questo momento. Non è escluso che col tempo trovi il modo di riaversi, ma questa occasione l'ha sprecata. Gli sarà di lezione, in un modo o nell'altro.

E tu, se puoi, non sentirti in colpa, non sentirti umiliata tu per lui. Tra i due, a prescindere dal tradimento, ti sei dimostrata quella forte, quella capace di prendere il proprio destino in mano e lottare per entrambi. Non voglio demonizzarlo, perchè in parte mi rendo conto di quanto il dolore possa renderti una larva. Ma non ha nemmeno senso che tu debba sobbarcarti la sua paralisi emotiva. Forse non ha trovato interlocutori adatti, forse proviene da un'educazione che in parte condiziona la sua cecità sullo stato in cui si trova. Ma il punto rimane lo stesso: tu ora come ora puoi fare ben poco, oltre a quello per cui ti sei già abbondantementa sbattuta.

Quindi testa alta. Il sorriso tornerà, è questione di tempo. La serenità anche. Non smettere un secondo di credere in te stessa, hai dato prova di avere le palle. Alcuni dubbi rimarranno, ma non puoi veramente pretendere di più da te stessa. Almeno da questo punto di vista, dovresti essere soddisfatta di te.

Un abbraccio, e quando hai bisogno ci trovi sempre qui.


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> View attachment 7768


Grazie, meglio affogare....


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno, meglio ora che da sposati...


Grazie, si vero, ci vorrà qualche mese per pensarla cosí, ma arriverà anche questa consapevolezza.


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Novembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il suo silenzio in questo caso è grave. Avrebbe dovuto trovarle, le parole. Anche sconclusionate. Anche ridicole.
> Io credo tu stia facendo la cosa giusta per te, visto che le hai già provate tutte. E' chiaro che il tuo ex ha ancora bisogno di aiuto, ma purtroppo, come già si diceva, potresti essere la persona meno adatta a stargli vicino, in questo momento. Non è escluso che col tempo trovi il modo di riaversi, ma questa occasione l'ha sprecata. Gli sarà di lezione, in un modo o nell'altro.
> 
> E tu, se puoi, non sentirti in colpa, non sentirti umiliata tu per lui. Tra i due, a prescindere dal tradimento, ti sei dimostrata quella forte, quella capace di prendere il proprio destino in mano e lottare per entrambi. Non voglio demonizzarlo, perchè in parte mi rendo conto di quanto il dolore possa renderti una larva. Ma non ha nemmeno senso che tu debba sobbarcarti la sua paralisi emotiva. Forse non ha trovato interlocutori adatti, forse proviene da un'educazione che in parte condiziona la sua cecità sullo stato in cui si trova. Ma il punto rimane lo stesso: tu ora come ora puoi fare ben poco, oltre a quello per cui ti sei già abbondantementa sbattuta.
> ...


Grazie Giorgio,
mi avete aiutato tanto e non lo dimentico.
Ho cercato di farle/pensarle tutte, ma non è bastato.
Hai ragione, è tempo di guardare avanti.
Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Siamo arrivati alla fine. Mollo. Non ne posso piú.
> 
> Vi racconto gli ultimi avvenimenti: siamo andati al cinema, dopo a mangiare una pizza e, infine, ci siamo fermati a bere una birra e parlare al parco.
> Non so e non ho capito che problemi abbia il mio ex, ma una cosa è certa: si è chiuso nel suo bozzolo e assolutamente non ne vuole uscire.
> ...


Ora come ti senti? Sollevata e/o a pezzi? O fai la retroguardia per vedere se qualcuno ti insegue?


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Novembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ora come ti senti? Sollevata e/o a pezzi? O fai la retroguardia per vedere se qualcuno ti insegue?


Mi sento impotente.
Mi sento come se avessi passato gli ultimi mesi a guardare una valanga e alla fine è arrivata da me.
Ha travolto tutto.
Certezze, conoscibilità di chi ci sta accanto, voglia di formare una famiglia, voglia di intimità, senso di appartenenza, tutto.
La coppia, questa sconosciuta, non sono riuscita a crearla.
Non c'era neanche prima del tradimento, ora lo só, ma lascia la consapevolezza di quanto sia difficile concretizzarla.

Fuori è tutto uguale, ad occhio nessuna modifica. È dentro che tutto è cambiato. Non so ancora se in bene o in male.

Restano la famiglia, gli amici, i colleghi, resta il collega carino, resta tutto. Ma è dentro che i sapori non sono piú gli stessi.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ma è dentro che i sapori non sono piú gli stessi.


Per ora.


----------



## devastata (6 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Siamo arrivati alla fine. Mollo. Non ne posso piú.
> 
> Vi racconto gli ultimi avvenimenti: siamo andati al cinema, dopo a mangiare una pizza e, infine, ci siamo fermati a bere una birra e parlare al parco.
> Non so e non ho capito che problemi abbia il mio ex, ma una cosa è certa: si è chiuso nel suo bozzolo e assolutamente non ne vuole uscire.
> ...



Il suo silenzio lo hai interpretato come ammissione di innamoramento per l'altra?

So che e' insuperabile come dolore.

Mi dispiace anche se resto convinta che ti avrebbe reso la vita complicata sposandolo.

Cerca di viziarti da sola. Curarti. Coccolarti. Volerti molto molto bene.


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il suo silenzio lo hai interpretato come ammissione di innamoramento per l'altra?


Ho due interpretazioni (l'una piú esaltante dell'altra):

- si, è innamorato dell'altra che peró sappiamo bene che di lui non vuole piú saperne. Ma a questo punto non si spiegano: pianti, messaggi, telefonate, scuse...senza dimenticare tutte le promesse di cambiamento; giá che aveva fatto tanto poteva dire una cazzata in piú: "non mi interessa niente di lei, voglio stare con te";

- no, non si è innamorato dell'altra e vorrebbe davvero stare con me ma non vuole affrontare l'argomento. Ha paura di parlarne. Ma a questo punto non si spiega il fatto di avermi persa pur di non affrontare l'argomento. Ha ragione Giorgio quando dice che almeno un mezzo discorso sconclusionato lo poteva fare...


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ho due interpretazioni (l'una piú esaltante dell'altra):
> 
> - si, è innamorato dell'altra che peró sappiamo bene che di lui non vuole piú saperne. Ma a questo punto non si spiegano: pianti, messaggi, telefonate, scuse...senza dimenticare tutte le promesse di cambiamento; giá che aveva fatto tanto poteva dire una cazzata in piú: "non mi interessa niente di lei, voglio stare con te";
> 
> - no, non si è innamorato dell'altra e vorrebbe davvero stare con me ma non vuole affrontare l'argomento. Ha paura di parlarne. Ma a questo punto non si spiega il fatto di avermi persa pur di non affrontare l'argomento. Ha ragione Giorgio quando dice che almeno un mezzo discorso sconclusionato lo poteva fare...


tu hai fatto tanti passi,troppi per esser la parte ferita... Se ti voleva davvero faceva tutto lui, senza scuse di debolezza... Sai meglio di me che quando teniamo a un qualcosa facciamo di tutto per non farlo scappare...tu ne sei la prova...per lui non vale alla stessa maniera...non guardavate la stessa direzione... Fidati che arriva la persona con cui camminare insieme... Anche se ora devi vivere il tuo lutto....e hai tutto il tempo che vuoi! Te lo devi concedere...non idealizzare con quello che era,ma vedilo per l'uomo che non combatteva più per la sua principessa... E tu meriti di esser ancora una principessa...sorridente!  piano piano ne uscirai più forte! Ti fa onore la scelta presa...elemosinare un amore che non c'è,non ha senso!


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

se vuoi sfogarti ci sono  anche in mp o qui!non sei sola


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Siamo arrivati alla fine. Mollo. Non ne posso piú.[...]


capisco quanto possa essere frustrante vedere l'altro immobile e fare domande senza ricevere la benché minima risposta. e mi dispiace che invece lui riesca ad essere loquace solo per costruire un muro di gomma tra di voi e provare a seppellire un argomento scomodo sotto un mare di promesse basate sul nulla. non so se ha afferrato bene chi e cosa ha perso.
per me ci hai provato davvero. ti sei messa in gioco per dargli una mano e in futuro non avrai nulla di cui rimproverarti. lui magari si, ma non sarà più affar tuo.
ti abbraccio forte anch'io.
:amici:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Mi sento impotente.
> Mi sento come se avessi passato gli ultimi mesi a guardare una valanga e alla fine è arrivata da me.
> Ha travolto tutto.
> Certezze, conoscibilità di chi ci sta accanto, voglia di formare una famiglia, voglia di intimità, senso di appartenenza, tutto.
> ...


Questo forse è la cosa peggiore, suona come se ti fossi rassegnata. l'unica buona notizia che ho per questo sentimento è che quando prendi in mano la tua vita, tutto migliorerà. Quando si tocca fondo, può solo migliorare, ma se metti l'acceleratore, è molto soddisfacente. Così è stato per me e per molta gente di mia conoscenza. Mi auguro che lo sia anche per te.


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se vuoi sfogarti ci sono  anche in mp o qui!non sei sola


:forza:


----------



## oceansize (7 Novembre 2013)

penso che tu non abbia niente da recriminarti, hai fatto tutto il possibile. 
a volte le cose sono così semplici, vanno come devono andare 
ora, piano piano, pensando solo alle cose che ti fanno stare bene davvero, riacquisterai la tua serenità, un abbraccio!


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Novembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> capisco quanto possa essere frustrante vedere l'altro immobile e fare domande senza ricevere la benché minima risposta. e mi dispiace che invece lui riesca ad essere loquace solo per costruire un muro di gomma tra di voi e provare a seppellire un argomento scomodo sotto un mare di promesse basate sul nulla. non so se ha afferrato bene chi e cosa ha perso.
> per me ci hai provato davvero. ti sei messa in gioco per dargli una mano e in futuro non avrai nulla di cui rimproverarti. lui magari si, ma non sarà più affar tuo.
> ti abbraccio forte anch'io.
> :amici:


Grazie, ricambio l'abbraccio.
Non volevo rimpianti e so che non li avrò.


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Novembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo forse è la cosa peggiore, suona come se ti fossi rassegnata. l'unica buona notizia che ho per questo sentimento è che quando prendi in mano la tua vita, tutto migliorerà. Quando si tocca fondo, può solo migliorare, ma se metti l'acceleratore, è molto soddisfacente. Così è stato per me e per molta gente di mia conoscenza. Mi auguro che lo sia anche per te.


Grazie, lo spero tanto.
Adesso voglio riprendere in mano la mia vita. Ovunque essa possa portarmi.
Questi mesi sono stati duri: ho pianto, ho sclerato, mi sono calmata, ho sofferto, ho cercato di mettere tutte queste cose da parte per poter capire il suo punto di vista, ho tirato fuori tutta la forza che avevo, ho sentito quando questa se ne stava andando, ne ho cercata altra da voi e dalle persone vicine, le ho pensate tutte.
Ne esco sfinita e sconfitta. Ma con la coscienza pulita: mi sono fatta male ma ho giocato tutte le mie carte. Questo mi fa sentire libera di andarmene. È la mia licenza di libertà. Non sento di aver buttato all'aria tutto per una cavolata.

Quando qualcuno mi dirà: "lo fanno tutti, cosa credi che se trovi un altro eviterai il problema?"
Risponderó: "non era la persona per me. Se succederà ancora lo affronteró di nuovo, guarderó dritta negli occhi i problemi che si presenteranno e in qualche modo ne usciró".


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> penso che tu non abbia niente da recriminarti, hai fatto tutto il possibile.
> a volte le cose sono così semplici, vanno come devono andare
> ora, piano piano, pensando solo alle cose che ti fanno stare bene davvero, riacquisterai la tua serenità, un abbraccio!


Grazie, ricambio l'abbraccio di cuore:amici:


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> :forza:


come va oggi??


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> come va oggi??


Ciao Scare,
Oggi va meglio, ho ritrovato la giusta concentrazione per lavorare.
Voglio mettere da parte i soldi per comprare gli ultimi pezzi che mi mancano in casa.
Questa mattina mi è arrivata una mail con la pubblicità degli addobbi per il Natale.
Avevo sempre pensato che se le cose non si fossero risistemate con il mio ex, avrei trascorso le vacanze di Natale dai miei.
Lo só che è prematuro, ma adesso la mia famiglia sono io, quindi faró un giro per comprare gli ultimi mobili e il prossimo mese, faró lo stesso per l'albero di Natale.
Male che vada, se mi sentiró sola, riempirò casa di amici e mi terró indaffarata in cucina


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ciao Scare,
> Oggi va meglio, ho ritrovato la giusta concentrazione per lavorare.
> Voglio mettere da parte i soldi per comprare gli ultimi pezzi che mi mancano in casa.
> Questa mattina mi è arrivata una mail con la pubblicità degli addobbi per il Natale.
> ...



Questa è una signora reazione da parte di una donna che ama la sua vita!
Un abbraccio fortissimo!!!


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2013)

*ottimo*



MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ciao Scare,
> Oggi va meglio, ho ritrovato la giusta concentrazione per lavorare.
> Voglio mettere da parte i soldi per comprare gli ultimi pezzi che mi mancano in casa.
> Questa mattina mi è arrivata una mail con la pubblicità degli addobbi per il Natale.
> ...


e che cucini di buono?  no,perchè a quest'ora avrei una certa fame.......


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e che cucini di buono?  no,perchè a quest'ora avrei una certa fame.......


Quando studiavo ho lavorato per anni in un ristorante come cameriera prima e responsabile di cassa poi.
Mi sono sempre tenuta lontana dal regno dei cuochi negli orari di punta, ma, finito il servizio, ero solita andare a bere qualcosa con i ragazzi della cucina.
Se li sai prendere i cuochi, ti raccontano tutti i piú intimi segreti.
Così ho accumulato ricette su ricette ed ho una cucina nuova tutta mia.
Immagino che dopo qualche disastro, se non mando tutto a fuoco, qualcosa di buono dovrebbe uscirne...
Perplesso, per la cena di questa sera non se ne parla, per Natale potrei addirittura mettere insieme un pasto decente.
Prima devo fare amicizia con il forno nuovo, non l'ho ancora mai acceso.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ciao Scare,
> Oggi va meglio, ho ritrovato la giusta concentrazione per lavorare.
> Voglio mettere da parte i soldi per comprare gli ultimi pezzi che mi mancano in casa.
> Questa mattina mi è arrivata una mail con la pubblicità degli addobbi per il Natale.
> ...


wow mi sembra che stai iniziando alla grande! E' un bene che in tempo di crisi hai un lavoro, una tua casa a cui pensare, la famiglia e gli amici... e poi ultimi ma non meno importanti noi di tradi!  quest'anno su che stile hai pensato di far l'albero? hai scelto dei colori particolari? non ti piace anche farci un bel presepe? a me piace molto, soprattutto quando leggo un libro... sai a volte sembra che prende vita, ti fa sentire un pò meno sola... almeno per me è così'...ma sono strana! :sonar:


----------



## MaiPiú (8 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> wow mi sembra che stai iniziando alla grande! E' un bene che in tempo di crisi hai un lavoro, una tua casa a cui pensare, la famiglia e gli amici... e poi ultimi ma non meno importanti noi di tradi!  quest'anno su che stile hai pensato di far l'albero? hai scelto dei colori particolari? non ti piace anche farci un bel presepe? a me piace molto, soprattutto quando leggo un libro... sai a volte sembra che prende vita, ti fa sentire un pò meno sola... almeno per me è così'...ma sono strana! :sonar:


Alla fine, mio malgrado, devo ammettere che questo tradimento mi ha aiutato a rivalutare tante cose.
La mia famiglia si è messa da subito a raccogliere i pezzi, senza perdere un secondo.
I miei colleghi hanno fatto di tutto per non farmi pesare il lavoro.
Una collega in particolare si è data da fare in ogni modo, e tutt'ora non passa giorno che non si inventi qualcosa per distrarmi.
Gli amici mi coccolano di continuo e si offrono anche di mangiare quello che ho intenzione di cucinare, consapevoli che rischiano la morte.
Voi del forum mi avete fatto sentire compresa, sostenuta e criticata. Ve ne sono grata, anche per le critiche.
Avete il dono di essere diretti e chiari. Ho pensato molto a quello che mi avete scritto e l'ho apprezzato.

Quest'anno l'albero deve essere luminoso, di quelli che riscaldano il cuore.
Faró anche il presepe, e ci sarà tutto tutto come in tribunale.

La prima volta che sono entrata in un'aula penale per fare la mia prima udienza, anni fa, ricordo che il mio Dominus mi disse: ok, ci siamo, funziona un pó come il presepe, controlla che ci siano tutti e che ognuno sia al suo posto, poi si comincia, in bocca al lupo.

Dopo un'occhiata generale avevo capito che era tutto ok, il giudice, il Pm, la parte civile, l'imputato, tutti e l'udienza è andata.
Andrà tutto anche questa volta.


----------



## MaiPiú (8 Novembre 2013)

*É uscito dal bozzolo*

Mi è arrivata adesso una mail fresca fresca di giornata dal mio ex.
Se cancello i nomi ve la posso copiare/incollare cosí mi dite cosa ne pensate? 
Dato che mediamente tutti avete dimostrato di essere piú lungimiranti di me...ve lo volevo presentare a parole sue.

É corretto nei suoi confronti se lo faccio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Mi è arrivata adesso una mail fresca fresca di giornata dal mio ex.
> Se cancello i nomi ve la posso copiare/incollare cosí mi dite cosa ne pensate?
> Dato che mediamente tutti avete dimostrato di essere piú lungimiranti di me...ve lo volevo presentare a parole sue.
> 
> É corretto nei suoi confronti se lo faccio?


nnnnnnno. Potresti riassumerla.


----------



## MaiPiú (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nnnnnnno. Potresti riassumerla.


Si, mi sembra piú corretto.


----------



## MaiPiú (8 Novembre 2013)

*Riassunto mail*

Ha ammesso che ha comesso errori molto gravi ma vuole tanto farmi capire una cosa. Negli ultimi due anni più o meno aveva perso la strada. É stato superficiale e cieco e mi ha data per scontata. Ha detto che è vero che se non scoprivo il tradimento forse avrebbe continuato a vedere lei ma non perchè la amava o aveva qualcosa di speciale ma solo perchè non dava valore a quello che aveva. Quindi non devo pensare che c'era un grande sentimento ma era solo che aveva il cervello spento.
Ha detto che non riusciva piú a condividere niente con me perchè era diventato tutto routine. Che seguiva le tappe fidanzamento/corso prematrimoniale/matrimonio/figli perchè era cosí che doveva andare tutto e che il suo stato gli impediva di modificare tutto.
Ha detto che questa crisi lo ha spinto a cambiare e che non puó risolvere tutto in pochi mesi, che cambierà ancora, ma vuole farlo al mio fianco. Ha specificato una decina di volte: voglio te e solo te.


----------



## devastata (8 Novembre 2013)

Caspita, se era già routine da fidanzati, figuriamoci dopo trent'anni di matrimonio.


----------



## morfeo78 (8 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ha ammesso che ha comesso errori molto gravi ma vuole tanto farmi capire una cosa. Negli ultimi due anni più o meno aveva perso la strada. É stato superficiale e cieco e mi ha data per scontata. Ha detto che è vero che se non scoprivo il tradimento forse avrebbe continuato a vedere lei ma non perchè la amava o aveva qualcosa di speciale ma solo perchè non dava valore a quello che aveva. Quindi non devo pensare che c'era un grande sentimento ma era solo che aveva il cervello spento.
> Ha detto che non riusciva piú a condividere niente con me perchè era diventato tutto routine. Che seguiva le tappe fidanzamento/corso prematrimoniale/matrimonio/figli perchè era cosí che doveva andare tutto e che il suo stato gli impediva di modificare tutto.
> Ha detto che questa crisi lo ha spinto a cambiare e che non puó risolvere tutto in pochi mesi, che cambierà ancora, ma vuole farlo al mio fianco. Ha specificato una decina di volte: voglio te e solo te.


Aveva proprio bisogno di quattro sberle x uscire dal bozzolo.
Mi sembra che sia la risposta che avresti voluto sentirti dire fin dall'inizio.  

Intanto per iniziare secondo me dovresti sentirti libera di fare qualsiasi scelta. L'importante è che sia per TE.

Quello che più mi ha colpito della sua lettera è "Ha detto che questa crisi lo ha spinto a cambiare e che non puó risolvere tutto in pochi mesi, che cambierà ancora". 
Mi fa pensare che abbia percepito il suo problema, e che non lo sta sottovalutando.... un pò come dire "ti dico solo quello che posso mantenere ".

Adesso solo tu sai com'era, con i suoi pregi e difetti, stai conoscendo i suoi cambiamenti (anche se al momento mi sembra che il bozzolo non ti sia molto congeniale) ma  non puoi sapere come diventerà. 
Sicuramente un quadrato non diventerà mai tondo. Al massimo arrotonda un pó gli angoli.

Devi vedere tu cosa vuoi e se ti senti di voler riaprire il dialogo a partire da questa mail.


----------



## Principessa (9 Novembre 2013)

Poverini questi uomini, tutti in preda a grandi crisi esistenziali...
Adesso ti vuole perché tu ti sei allontanata ed è solo, tempo 2-3 mesi di storia e tornerebbe come prima, secondo me...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Novembre 2013)

@MaiPiù

... sai, la tua storia a me pare tra tante quella che più fa sospettare che sia verosimile che tutto ciò che ci accade nella vita è una manifestazione di ciò per cui siamo fatti... Credo che la tua dimensione ideale sia la solitudine piena, non la coppia. Il solo "ma" che, come si capisce anche dalla lettera di lui, ti trattiene, è il sogno di una famiglia 'come si deve'.. ma somiglia un po' a un programmino più che rispecchiare una esigenza profonda.. forse..


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @MaiPiù
> 
> ... sai, la tua storia a me pare tra tante quella che più fa sospettare che sia verosimile che tutto ciò che ci accade nella vita è una manifestazione di ciò per cui siamo fatti... Credo che la tua dimensione ideale sia la solitudine piena, non la coppia. Il solo "ma" che, come si capisce anche dalla lettera di lui, ti trattiene, è il sogno di una famiglia 'come si deve'.. ma somiglia un po' a un programmino più che rispecchiare una esigenza profonda.. forse..


Però detta tra me e te...
Sai quante...
Prima stanno assieme a uno stupidotto e non combinano na tega...

Poi si stufano e lo mollano.

Il giorno dopo tracchete trovano quello acconcio alla bisogna 

e pffete in men che non si fica
mettono su famiglia...

Altro che solitudine piena...

In fondo mai più voleva: un marito, una casa e na famiglia.

No?

Secondo me tante rimangono sole
perchè si sono intestardite con uno no?

Un conto è dire: Io voglio un bravo marito.
Un conto è dire io voglio che sto buffone diventi a tutti i costi un marito ideale, perchè io ho scelto lui.

Quanto aiuta quell'umiltà che dice
E va ben...me so ciavà a credarghe a quelle belle paroline lì...
La prossima volta sto pì tenta...

Bisognerebbe partire con...
Vuoi sposarmi? Ok...Mostrami cos'hai da offrirmi...
Ah sei un vitellone in casa di tua madre e solo tanto amore...
Ah va ben...

Uhm...
Ah ok...
Ti terrò presente come amante o bamboccione...
Ma non vai bene come marito...
Non hai niente di concreto da offrirmi.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Novembre 2013)

Detto fra me e te, quando le situazioni precedono gli attori, mica si riesce a fare i personaggi, ma solo gli attori. E una vita finta. Io dico: sono le persone che fanno le storie, non le storie le persone. Se togli imprevedibilità alla vita, che vita vivi?


----------



## Principessa (9 Novembre 2013)

Grande Conte! Così se ragiona  

Fare la crocerossina è pesante.

Io alla fine sono riuscita a far crescere Elio, però che fatica...

Se tornassi indietro, piuttosto che perdere tanto tempo, mi sarei fatta sposare da un altro e me lo sarei tenuto come amante...


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ha ammesso che ha comesso errori molto gravi ma vuole tanto farmi capire una cosa. Negli ultimi due anni più o meno aveva perso la strada. É stato superficiale e cieco e mi ha data per scontata. Ha detto che è vero che se non scoprivo il tradimento forse avrebbe continuato a vedere lei ma non perchè la amava o aveva qualcosa di speciale ma solo perchè non dava valore a quello che aveva. Quindi non devo pensare che c'era un grande sentimento ma era solo che aveva il cervello spento.
> Ha detto che non riusciva piú a condividere niente con me perchè era diventato tutto routine. Che seguiva le tappe fidanzamento/corso prematrimoniale/matrimonio/figli perchè era cosí che doveva andare tutto e che il suo stato gli impediva di modificare tutto.
> Ha detto che questa crisi lo ha spinto a cambiare e che non puó risolvere tutto in pochi mesi, che cambierà ancora, ma vuole farlo al mio fianco. Ha specificato una decina di volte: voglio te e solo te.


mi associo a chi ti ha scritto di festeggiare lo scampato pericolo come più ti piace


----------



## MaiPiú (9 Novembre 2013)

Le persone a cui vogliamo bene, tutte, quando ci fanno male, ci mostrano un loro lato negativo, che c'è e che c'era anche prima. Solo non lo vedevamo. Nessuno urla a gran voce i propri lati negativi. Ma ci sono. C'è sempre l'altro lato della medaglia.
A questo punto o si inizia ad amare davvero quella persona oppure si molla la presa.

Qualche mese fa, avrei potuto liberararmene ed avere una vita piú semplice, invece ho cercato di prenderlo per mano.
Poi qualcosa mi ha detto che non avrei ottenuto risultati.
Anche tutti voi lo avevate detto. E avevate ragione.
Infatti, ho pensato che non sarebbe mai cambiato, chiuso nel suo bozzolo, e ho mollato la presa.

Lo scossone ha sortito i suoi effetti, lui si é illuminato d'immenso e, a quanto pare, é uscito dal suo bozzolo.

Non ho capito bene la storia degli attori e della storia, neanche quella del matrimonio, marito o figli.

Io non ho niente di tutte queste cose. Non dirigo per forza la storia, al contrario, io non ne sto uscendo piú perchè ogni volta che prendo una decisione succede altro e devo tornare a capire cose nuove.

Se volessi la famiglia perfetta, sarei corsa via a gambe levate già da mesi, qui siamo sulla bocca di tutti.

A volte, invece, occorre rimboccarsi le maniche e salvarli, certi amori.

Ma non sappiamo se siamo in grado di farlo. 
Io sono stata tradita, ma questo non mi qualifica come perfetta.
Ho i miei limiti da superare, e a fatica faccio tentativi. Sono tanti, troppi tutti insieme.

Devo abbandonare l'idea del "per sempre". Il perdono è per sempre, ma questo non significa che se dovesse succedere altro dovrei sopportare ancora. Non è neanche detto che con un'altra persona sarei felice. Oppure si. Per quanto tempo? Fino a che non escono fuori i lati negativi di questa nuova persona? O i miei? Magari non sarà un tradimento, magari saranno altre cose. Ma poi che si fa? Si cambia di nuovo?

Qualcuno ha un amore preconfezionato e già inscatolato pronto da prendere ed usare per tutta la vita senza problemi??
Col senno di poi, non esistono.

Si va avanti per tentativi...nel mentre si cresce e si fanno nuove esperienze. Conosciamo noi stessi e impariamo a conoscere gli altri.

Perché nella vita di tutti i giorni, non si procede per tentativi?


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2013)

*Cara Maipiù*

fammi capire bene: non vorrai dar retta a sto tizio,vero?


----------



## MaiPiú (9 Novembre 2013)

*Caro Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> fammi capire bene: non vorrai dar retta a sto tizio,vero?


Io non credo piú neanche a me stessa.


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Io non credo piú neanche a me stessa.


di fronte ad uno che ti scrive che dovresti stare lì,anche anni,ad aspettare che lui capisca chi è.....tu non puoi fare altro che dartela a gambe senza voltarti indietro....

se te la senti di fidarti del parere di un uomo.....questo qui è scemo.     non farti trascinare nel suo gorgo


----------



## devastata (9 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Io non credo piú neanche a me stessa.


Porca miseria. Qui sbagli. Devi volerti molto molto bene.
Curarti. Coccolarti. Pensare a stare bene. Chiama il tuo collega e digli che hai voglia di uscire. Di divertirti. Non farti condizionare da chi prima si fa gli affari suoi e poi scarica la nevrosi su di te.
Chissenefrega se gli errori si fanno in due.
Che ne esca da solo dalle sue insicurezze.
Non vedo perche' tu debba diventare insicura per solidarietta'.
Sei ancora giovane. Hai un lavoro e mezza casa.
Pensa a comprarti l'altra meta' e a rilassarti.
Pazienza se tutto e' andato a carte 48. Capita a chi e' molto avanti negli anni di vedersi sconvolgere la vita quando proprio pensava ad una serena vecchiaia con marito e nipotini, figuriamoci se non avrai tu piu' di un opportunita' di felicita' e realizzazione.

Forza MaiPiu'.....appunto....maipiu' con lui.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Porca miseria. Qui sbagli. Devi volerti molto molto bene.


Quoto.

A prescindere da quel che deciderai di fare con lui, non dubitare mai di te stessa. Se te lo stiamo dicendo tutti, che ti stai già comportando da adulta e che dimostri di avere la testa sulle spalle, un perchè ci sarà. A me personalmente pare che tutti gli sforzi che stai facendo testimonino che sei una persona matura, affidabile e pronta a farsi il mazzo. Sul serio, non so più come dirtelo, tu stai già facendo moltissimo. Non dubitare del lavoro personale che hai appena affrontato, è stata una prova enorme e ti sei comportata stupendamente. Non perdere la fiducia in te, mai!


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Le persone a cui vogliamo bene, tutte, quando ci fanno male, ci mostrano un loro lato negativo, che c'è e che c'era anche prima. Solo non lo vedevamo. Nessuno urla a gran voce i propri lati negativi. Ma ci sono. C'è sempre l'altro lato della medaglia.
> A questo punto o si inizia ad amare davvero quella persona oppure si molla la presa.
> 
> Qualche mese fa, avrei potuto liberararmene ed avere una vita piú semplice, invece ho cercato di prenderlo per mano.
> ...



Post stupendo, pieno di verità!

Però, ti faccio alcuni commenti sulla base delle idee che hai espresso, andando per ordine.

'E' vero che chi amiamo ha anche un lato negativo, ma tu dici che questo c'era già e non lo vedevamo'.
Giusto: c'è sempre stato, ma molto spesso accade che non ce ne siamo accorte unicamente perché è lui che ce l'ha molto abilmente tenuto nascosto, occultandolo ai nostri occhi.
Leggendoti sembrerebbe quasi che la responsabilità di questa incapacità di vedere tu la attribuisca alla parte lesa, ma a meno che una sia talmente immersa nel suo mondo di imbarazzante ingenuità, e per carità, può essere anche questo, ma abbastanza raro specie ai nostri tempi, il traditore si rivela anche e soprattutto un disonesto, uno sleale, uno che ha giocato sporco, approfittandosi della buona fede dell'altro e mostrandosi per quello che non era, scientemente.
E questo, credimi, pesa molto a suo sfavore.

A parte questo, verissimo: 'una volta scoperto il lato oscuro o lo si ama per quello che è o lo si molla'. 
Ma questo è un concetto logico, quindi razionale, bisogna vedere cosa ne pensa il cuore e parliamo di un cuore ferito, gran brutta bestia!
E' una lotta fra la ragione e le ragioni del cuore, e te ne accorgerai presto se deciderai di percorrere la strada per salvare un amore, è un rimboccarsi le maniche continuo e fino allo stremo tanto che ti verrà da pensare spesso se ne vale davvero la pena...

'Chi ci dice che con un altro sarebbe migliore?' 
Ok, garanzie non ce ne sono, come per nessuno degli eventi che la vita ci riserva e fin qui ci siamo.
E' ciò che ho sempre pensato anch'io e ne ho fatto un appiglio, la mia ancora di salvezza nei tanti momenti di sconforto. 
Era ed è tuttora la mia grande verità, ma anche qui...non sarà uno scudo, una protezione che ci diamo per paura dell'ignoto? 

Sul perdono: ti auguro davvero di riuscire a trovarlo, penso che sia un dono enorme per chi lo trova, infatti serve a noi e non al soggetto del perdono, io lo sto ancora cercando...


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Detto fra me e te, quando le situazioni precedono gli attori, mica si riesce a fare i personaggi, ma solo gli attori. E una vita finta. Io dico: sono le persone che fanno le storie, non le storie le persone.* Se togli imprevedibilità alla vita, che vita vivi?



Applausi!!!


----------



## MaiPiú (12 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> di fronte ad uno che ti scrive che dovresti stare lì,anche anni,ad aspettare che lui capisca chi è.....tu non puoi fare altro che dartela a gambe senza voltarti indietro....
> 
> se te la senti di fidarti del parere di un uomo.....questo qui è scemo.     non farti trascinare nel suo gorgo


Grazie caro perplesso, non sai quanto sono ben accetti i pareri maschili

Non mi chiede di aspettare e io non aspetteró un secondo in piú rispetto a quello che posso reggere.

Alla fine è proprio vero: quello che non uccide fortifica.

Posso dire di avere un pregio: nella mia vita ho fatto tante cazzate, ma a modo mio, mi sono scoperta anche fantasiosa in queste cose. 
Mia mamma mi diceva sempre: e adesso con chi te la prendi? E io li a pensare...con nessuno...mannaggia...era meglio farsi trascinare e dare la colpa a qualcun alto :fischio:


----------



## MaiPiú (12 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Aveva proprio bisogno di quattro sberle x uscire dal bozzolo.
> Mi sembra che sia la risposta che avresti voluto sentirti dire fin dall'inizio.
> 
> Intanto per iniziare secondo me dovresti sentirti libera di fare qualsiasi scelta. L'importante è che sia per TE.
> ...


:up: Ci penso su


----------



## MaiPiú (12 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Poverini questi uomini, tutti in preda a grandi crisi esistenziali...
> Adesso ti vuole perché tu ti sei allontanata ed è solo, tempo 2-3 mesi di storia e tornerebbe come prima, secondo me...


Nell'eventualità che io decida di riavvicinarmi non ho intenzione di firmare niente, dopo 2/3 mesi potrei tornarmene da dove sono venuta...dopo tutto questo, la cosa non mi toccherebbe minimamente


----------



## MaiPiú (12 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Detto fra me e te, quando le situazioni precedono gli attori, mica si riesce a fare i personaggi, ma solo gli attori. E una vita finta. Io dico: sono le persone che fanno le storie, non le storie le persone. Se togli imprevedibilità alla vita, che vita vivi?


Potete spiegarmi questo post? Io non l'ho capito

(grazie)


----------



## MaiPiú (12 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Porca miseria. Qui sbagli. Devi volerti molto molto bene.
> Curarti. Coccolarti. Pensare a stare bene. Chiama il tuo collega e digli che hai voglia di uscire. Di divertirti. Non farti condizionare da chi prima si fa gli affari suoi e poi scarica la nevrosi su di te.
> Chissenefrega se gli errori si fanno in due.
> Che ne esca da solo dalle sue insicurezze.
> ...


Mannaggia, io la penso come te, ma poi mi faccio mille domande e mi restituisco mille risposte.
Marzullo mi fa un baffo


----------



## MaiPiú (12 Novembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> A prescindere da quel che deciderai di fare con lui, non dubitare mai di te stessa. Se te lo stiamo dicendo tutti, che ti stai già comportando da adulta e che dimostri di avere la testa sulle spalle, un perchè ci sarà. A me personalmente pare che tutti gli sforzi che stai facendo testimonino che sei una persona matura, affidabile e pronta a farsi il mazzo. Sul serio, non so più come dirtelo, tu stai già facendo moltissimo. Non dubitare del lavoro personale che hai appena affrontato, è stata una prova enorme e ti sei comportata stupendamente. Non perdere la fiducia in te, mai!


Caro Giorgio,
non dubito di me stessa, dubito dei miei pensieri. Mi metto in discussione 
Da quando sono approdata qui, haI speso sempre buone parole per me, te ne sono grata.


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Detto fra me e te, quando le situazioni precedono gli attori, mica si riesce a fare i personaggi, ma solo gli attori. E una vita finta. Io dico: sono le persone che fanno le storie, non le storie le persone. Se togli imprevedibilità alla vita, che vita vivi?


Scusami, non ti seguo. Quella 'E' è una 'È'? Se si, perché la prima implica la seconda?
A me pare lo stato naturale delle cose. Le situazioni precedono sempre gli attori, che devono 'to play along' (non mi viene in italiano..). 
È proprio questo che rende imprevedibile la vita.
E credo anche che le storie facciano le persone, in parte. E in parte le persone facciano le storie. Ci sia un mutuo "scambio" tra le situazioni e se stessi.
Non so, credo di essermi qualche pezzo per strada. Oppure ho interpretato malissimo le tue parole.


----------



## MaiPiú (12 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Post stupendo, pieno di verità!
> 
> Però, ti faccio alcuni commenti sulla base delle idee che hai espresso, andando per ordine.
> 
> ...



Tutti abbiamo i nostri lati negativi e tutti li conosciamo ma per il nostro bene e per quello di chi ci circonda tendiamo a nasconderli, a smussarli a minimizzarli. Per amarci e farci amare di piú, per pudore, per paura, per mille motivi.
Per come la vedo io il giocare sporco del traditore fa parte del pacchetto all-inclusive del tradimento.
Il traditore non si approfitta della buona fede dell'altro, semplicemente omette di raccontare e cerca di rimanere in equilibrio su due staffe. Da quanto leggo qui, tutto il mondo è paese: non tradiscono per ferire il compagno ufficiale, anzi lavorano di nascosto per poter preservare la sua tranquillità e nello stesso tempo realizzano un loro desiderio con un'altra persona.



Diletta ha detto:


> A parte questo, verissimo: 'una volta scoperto il lato oscuro o lo si ama per quello che è o lo si molla'.
> Ma questo è un concetto logico, quindi razionale, bisogna vedere cosa ne pensa il cuore e parliamo di un cuore ferito, gran brutta bestia!
> E' una lotta fra la ragione e le ragioni del cuore, e te ne accorgerai presto se deciderai di percorrere la strada per salvare un amore, è un rimboccarsi le maniche continuo e fino allo stremo tanto che ti verrà da pensare spesso se ne vale davvero la pena...


Una cosa è certa: non vivró in un continuo rimboccarmi le maniche fino allo stremo. Proprio no. Voglio andare fino in fondo, non voglio far finta di superare una cosa che non ho superato. Mi ingannerei da sola. Saró serena di restare o andarmene solo quando avró trovato un buon dialogo tra cuore e cervello. L'obiettivo primario è la mia serenità, costi quel che costi.



Diletta ha detto:


> 'Chi ci dice che con un altro sarebbe migliore?'
> Ok, garanzie non ce ne sono, come per nessuno degli eventi che la vita ci riserva e fin qui ci siamo.
> E' ciò che ho sempre pensato anch'io e ne ho fatto un appiglio, la mia ancora di salvezza nei tanti momenti di sconforto.
> Era ed è tuttora la mia grande verità, ma anche qui...non sarà uno scudo, una protezione che ci diamo per paura dell'ignoto?


Ti dico la mia: io non temo l'ignoto. Ho solo capito che la persona che si decide di avere al proprio fianco finchè morte non ci separi non si conosce fino in fondo quando tutto scorre liscio. È negli intoppi e nei problemi che saltano fuori le fragilità e, se c'è, la forza d'animo. Basta osservare alla finestra. 



Diletta ha detto:


> Sul perdono: ti auguro davvero di riuscire a trovarlo, penso che sia un dono enorme per chi lo trova, infatti serve a noi e non al soggetto del perdono, io lo sto ancora cercando...


Ti auguro di cuore la stessa cosa


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo i nostri lati negativi e tutti li conosciamo ma per il nostro bene e per quello di chi ci circonda tendiamo a nasconderli, a smussarli a minimizzarli. Per amarci e farci amare di piú, per pudore, per paura, per mille motivi.
> Per come la vedo io il giocare sporco del traditore fa parte del pacchetto all-inclusive del tradimento.
> *Il traditore non si approfitta della buona fede dell'altro,* semplicemente omette di raccontare e cerca di rimanere in equilibrio su due staffe. Da quanto leggo qui, tutto il mondo è paese: non tradiscono per ferire il compagno ufficiale, anzi lavorano di nascosto per poter preservare la sua tranquillità e nello stesso tempo realizzano un loro desiderio con un'altra persona.
> 
> ...



Carissima,
il traditore si può anche approfittare della buona fede dell'altro quando gli fa credere di essere serio e fedele dando di sé un'immagine falsata quando non lo è.

Sul secondo neretto: perfetto, quello è l'obiettivo primario, sempre!! :up:


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Da quando sono approdata qui, haI speso sempre buone parole per me, te ne sono grata.


Per due ragioni: primo, la tua storia ha molti elementi in comune con la mia, anche se a ruoli invertiti; quindi il tuo appello qui mi ha molto toccato. Secondo, e più importante: più che ad assegnare colpe ti sei dimostrata sempre più interessata a capire cosa potevi fare di costruttivo, per te e per il tuo compagno; non hai seguito la via della rabbia, anzi evidentemente la tua è la ricerca di una pace, tua ed altrui. Non è comune e merita rispetto.


----------



## devastata (12 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Mannaggia, io la penso come te, ma poi mi faccio mille domande e mi restituisco mille risposte.
> Marzullo mi fa un baffo



Non pensare di essere la sola. Pure io mi faccio domande e scrupoli, poi rifletto e penso al mio bene, ne ho fatte troppe di 'donazioni'. Lui cosa sta facendo per te?


----------



## MaiPiú (13 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non pensare di essere la sola. Pure io mi faccio domande e scrupoli, poi rifletto e penso al mio bene, ne ho fatte troppe di 'donazioni'. Lui cosa sta facendo per te?


Si sta mettendo in discussione.
Vuole parlare e parlare, per ore intere e poi fa domande e chiede il mio parere.
Io non faccio molto, mi limito ad ascoltare.
Dopo mesi di silenzio, da quando ha inviato la mail, si sta aprendo molto. 
È una cascata di parole, riflessioni e considerazioni.
Dice anche cose che non vorrei sentire ma se gli fa bene, ormai posso sopportare.
Il problema nel parlare, quando ci siamo rivisti dopo la mail, era peggiorato.
Aveva una malformazione alla bocca che mi ha spaventato.
Poi ha detto che era un effetto del sistema nervoso, che aveva chiesto al suo medico e gli era stata prescritta una cura.
È durata alcuni giorni.
Ora, non so se per la cura o per il buttare fuori con le parole, la bocca, con mio grande sollievo, è tornata normale.
In compenso fa fatica a digerire e non dorme. Domani torna dal medico.

C'è anche una novità: non vuole tornare con me, non cosí. Dice che vuole costruirsi migliore, che deve affrontare i suoi problemi o limiti, che deve trovare un corretto equilibrio con la sua famiglia. Solo dopo potrà, se lo vorró, stare con me. Vorrà essere lui ad aiutarmi ad uscire da questa situazione.
Per adesso mi vuole vicina, dice che mi ritiene la persona che meglio di chiunque altro puó dirgli se sta percorrendo la strada giusta.


----------



## MaiPiú (13 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissima,
> il traditore si può anche approfittare della buona fede dell'altro quando gli fa credere di essere serio e fedele dando di sé un'immagine falsata quando non lo è.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto: perfetto, quello è l'obiettivo primario, sempre!! :up:


Credo che il traditore abbia lui bisogno di far credere di essere serio ed affidabile a se stesso.
In fondo si rendono conto di quello che fanno e credono di potersi ingannare anche da soli.
"non le faccio mancare niente" è un po' come dire "una scappatella non pregiudica la mia affidabilità e serietà...me la merito".


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2013)

se vuoi essergli amica e confidente perchè tutto sommato gli vuoi anche bene...placet

ma che si tenga sempre a 4 palmi dal culo tuo.....perchè quest'uomo è un buco nero supermassiccio in questo momento e tu rischi di essere attratta dalla sua gravità


----------



## devastata (13 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Si sta mettendo in discussione.
> Vuole parlare e parlare, per ore intere e poi fa domande e chiede il mio parere.
> Io non faccio molto, mi limito ad ascoltare.
> Dopo mesi di silenzio, da quando ha inviato la mail, si sta aprendo molto.
> ...



Tutto questo serve a lui, non a te.

In ogni caso avrei paura con tutte le sue fobie. Deve crescere e molto.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> [...]Dice anche cose che non vorrei sentire ma se gli fa bene, ormai posso sopportare.[...]
> mi ritiene la persona che meglio di chiunque altro puó dirgli se sta percorrendo la strada giusta.


se mettessi un bel "per ora" al posto di "ormai"? 
è vero che dopo un silenzio infinito anche una valanga di parole può essere una sorpresa gradita (?), pur con tutto quel carico di dolore che si porta dietro, ma non è una situazione sostenibile a lungo, non c'è equilibrio e va tutto sulle tue spalle. come chiederti di essere il suo faro. ecco, no. non spetta a te. che se lo metta in testa.

:amici:


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

Uhm vediamo... Lui chiede il tuo aiuto a ricostruire un rapporto con te, che lui ha distrutto... Ok,lo ami e ci tieni... Però tu hai bisogno di qualcuno che sostenga te! Mi piace che non ti rivuole ora così, e che si vuole "ricostruire" cm persone per poter tornare... Ma vedi,è un bel progetto,poi nei fatti si intromettono passioni e sentimenti, state attenti... Siete sul fil del rasoio...  facci sapere


----------



## morfeo78 (14 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Dice anche cose che non vorrei sentire ma se gli fa bene, ormai posso sopportare.


Stai vestendo il ruolo di terapeuta, non di ex. Sei consapevole? 

Ci sono cose che sicuramente avrà bisogno di esternare su cui riflettere, ma con un professionista, non con la parte lesa.

Sono dell'idea che ci sono dettagli che è meglio non sapere perché possono aprire cicatrici più profonde di quelle che già ci sono e non sono utili x "voi due" ma solo per lui.


----------



## MaiPiú (14 Novembre 2013)

Non sono la sua psicologa e mai mi sognerei di avventurarmi in simile ruolo.
Ha bisogno di parlare e io ascolto.
Si è aperto un confronto e voi avete imparato da tempo quanto a me piacciano i confronti.
A volte è difficile ascoltare perchè l'argomento tradimento per il tradito non è proprio una passeggiata di salute.
Ma io sono una tradita rompipalle che fino a ieri voleva sapere tutto, quindi me lo merito.
Non impongo nulla, non critico, non giudico, resto solo a guardare ed ascoltare per avere un quadro chiaro della situazione.

Io sono cresciuta in una famiglia del tipo: fai quello che vuoi, la vita è la tua, ma ricorda che sei dotata di cervello.
Da piccola, durante il terzo anno di liceo, un giorno a pranzo mi sono seduta, ho guardato i miei e ho detto: "grazie per avermi iscritto e pagato la scuola che volevo tanto fare, ma le cose vanno male, i voti sono troppo bassi, da domani non ci vado piú, mi cerco un lavoro". Erano già mesi che marinavo la scuola, ma nessuno lo sapeva. Avrei potuto continuare cosí ma avevo deciso di guadagnare qualche soldo. 
Mia mamma disperata, mio padre inferocito. Me ne hanno dette di tutti i colori. Non sono piú andata a scuola.
Dopo qualche giorno sono andata da mio padre a dire: "voi mi dite che devo studiare per avere un futuro, ma io non ci riesco, prima ero brava a scuola, adesso non lo sono piú. Non posso studiare perchè me lo dite voi, perchè ormai sono arrivata al terzo anno, perchè lo fanno tutti. Io non ci vado piú e non cambio idea". Allora mio padre mi disse "va bene, ti aiuto a cercare un lavoro".
Dopo qualche giorno sono stata assunta come operai in una fabbrica.
I miei mi hanno ritirato ufficialmente dalla scuola.
Ho lavorato per mesi, turni massacranti, mia mamma ogni giorno mi preparava il pranzo e i primi tempi mi diceva: "pensaci, hai 15 anni, magari datti una possibilità, eri brava alle scuole medie, magari ci riesci ancora. Almeno prendi il diploma". Poi piú nessun commento. Anzi mio padre si complimentava per lo stipendio (una miseria all'epoca) che portavo a casa e mi suggeriva di mettere da parte un gruzzoletto per il futuro.

Ad agosto non ne potevo piú, lavoravo vicino al forno, tutti i miei amici al mare 3 mesi, io disperata a morire dal caldo.
A fine agosto ho chiesto ai miei di iscrivermi di nuovo allo stesso liceo. Mia mamma ancora benedice quel giorno.

Sono tornata a scuola nella stessa sezione, un disastro: compagni nuovi, professori che mi ritenevano una poco di buono, controlli a casa per ogni assenza. Mia madre presente a tutti gli orari di ricevimento dei professori.
Peró avevo deciso, anche se nessuno mi credeva, che sarei cambiata e sarei migliorata.
C'è voluto del tempo ma ci sono riuscita: al quinto anno ero legatissima con i miei compagni di classe, mi avevano anche votato come rappresentante di classe, i miei voti erano altissimi, dopo tanti anni ancora sento alcuni miei prof dell'epoca e siamo rimasti in buonissimi rapporti.
Poi anche l'università è andata ed oggi ho un mio studio (con altri due colleghi carissimi).
I miei sono fierissimi. Lo vedo da come mi guarda mio padre e dalle foto della laurea...piange anche in quelle dopo il pranzo:smile:.

Tutto questo per dire che quando avevo sbagliato, tradito, detto bugie, fatto soffrire io, ho trovato persone che dopo la rabbia mi hanno capita, hanno ancora creduto in me e sono rimasti a guardare dandomi il tempo per portare a compimento la mia evoluzione. 

Io mi sentivo sopra un treno che correva a tutta velocità, un treno sul quale io ero voluta salire. Un treno che non mi apparteneva piú. Sono scesa, ho valutato altro, ho capito che non faceva per me, sono risalita e non mi è piú venuto in mente di scendere. Anzi, in facoltà spronavo gli altri a non mollare, spargevo appunti a destra e sinistra, ripetevo prima degli esami con chi non si sentiva abbastanza preparato. E cosí sono nate le collaborazioni che oggi mi sono tanto care.

Tutti sbagliamo, in un modo o nell'altro. Basta sapersene tirare fuori e tenere a mente la lezione.

Lo so che l'amore dei genitori è incondizionato, ma non sarebbe bello se assomigliasse a quello per il nostro compagno?


----------



## Leda (14 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> [...]
> 
> Lo so che l'amore dei genitori è incondizionato, ma non sarebbe bello se assomigliasse a quello per il nostro compagno?


La penso proprio come te 
Uno degli smeraldi (perchè son certa che ne riceverai diversi) è quello che ti ho appena dato io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Tutti sbagliamo, in un modo o nell'altro. Basta sapersene tirare fuori e tenere a mente la lezione.


quello che hai fatto tu non è stato uno sbaglio, ma un'esperienza. Formativa e direi che ti è stata necessaria in quel momento.
Non sei andata a delinquere per avere soldi facili.
Sei andata a lavorare: hai provato la fatica e hai capito la fortuna che tu avevi di poter fare altre scelte.
Che ti dovevano perdonare i tuoi? Era la tua vita e dovevi capire quale strada prendere, in un momento di difficoltà.
Meno male che hai avuto il buonsenso di tornare indietro... ma fare l'operaio non è un errore, è un lavoro onesto e dignitoso.
C'è chi scalda i banchi per anni senza farsi il minimo problema, anzi impedendo al resto della classe di fare lezione.
Fossero tutti così i problemi che danno i figli.


----------



## MaiPiú (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello che hai fatto tu non è stato uno sbaglio, ma un'esperienza. Formativa e direi che ti è stata necessaria in quel momento.
> Non sei andata a delinquere per avere soldi facili.
> Sei andata a lavorare: hai provato la fatica e hai capito la fortuna che tu avevi di poter fare altre scelte.
> Che ti dovevano perdonare i tuoi? Era la tua vita e dovevi capire quale strada prendere, in un momento di difficoltà.
> ...


No Sbri, è stato uno sbaglio vero e proprio.
Per mesi ho detto bugie ai miei, ai compagni di classe quando mi chiamavano a casa, ai professori, a tutti; continuavo a chiedere soldi per poter girare indisturbata nelle lunghe mattinate fuori dalla scuola, frequentavo gente sbagliata, sapevo che i miei arrivavano a fine mese giusti giusti e avevano il mutuo da pagare. Loro si fidavano di me e io li ho delusi, all'improvviso, ho detto che non volevo andare a scuola e loro hanno chiamato i prof...cosí hanno scoperto che non frequentavo piú da tempo, che avevo inventato di tutto...dovevi vedere la faccia di mia madre quando ha capito che avevo una doppia vita...Ha iniziato a dire che andare in giro da sola era pericoloso e che se avevo problemi a scuola avrei potuto parlarne con loro e magari mi avrebbero trovato subito un aiuto tipo le ripetizioni.
Io invece frequentavo gente che non lavorava e non studiava...tu puoi immaginare quanto sia pericoloso per una ragazzina.
Non ho nulla contro gli operai, io sono figlia di operai.
È stata proprio la fabbrica a salvarmi, mi ha insegnato quanto è faticoso guadagnare soldi, da li in poi mi sono guardata bene dallo sprecarli in cose non proprio legali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> No Sbri, è stato uno sbaglio vero e proprio.
> Per mesi ho detto bugie ai miei, ai compagni di classe quando mi chiamavano a casa, ai professori, a tutti; continuavo a chiedere soldi per poter girare indisturbata nelle lunghe mattinate fuori dalla scuola, frequentavo gente sbagliata, sapevo che i miei arrivavano a fine mese giusti giusti e avevano il mutuo da pagare. Loro si fidavano di me e io li ho delusi, all'improvviso, ho detto che non volevo andare a scuola e loro hanno chiamato i prof...cosí hanno scoperto che non frequentavo piú da tempo, che avevo inventato di tutto...dovevi vedere la faccia di mia madre quando ha capito che avevo una doppia vita...Ha iniziato a dire che andare in giro da sola era pericoloso e che se avevo problemi a scuola avrei potuto parlarne con loro e magari mi avrebbero trovato subito un aiuto tipo le ripetizioni.
> Io invece frequentavo gente che non lavorava e non studiava...tu puoi immaginare quanto sia pericoloso per una ragazzina.
> Non ho nulla contro gli operai, io sono figlia di operai.
> È stata proprio la fabbrica a salvarmi, mi ha insegnato quanto è faticoso guadagnare soldi, da li in poi mi sono guardata bene dallo sprecarli in cose non proprio legali.


ma santamariadileuca, avevi 15 anni!
ma è possibile che il mondo si divida tra gente che va a culo col mondo e gente che non si perdona un cazzo?
Tu vuoi paragonare una sbandata fatta da una ragazzina di 15 anni che sta crescendo ed è incuriosita dal mondo e vuole provare cose e ha tutto il diritto di essere irresponsabile con un *adulto *che si comporta da irresponsabile?
Sai le cazzate che ho fatto io a quell'età... o meglio... quelle che ho rischiato di fare.
Ma le ho fatte, sempre e comunque, sulla mia pelle.


----------



## devastata (14 Novembre 2013)

*MaiPiu'*

Lo so che l'amore dei genitori è incondizionato, ma non sarebbe bello se assomigliasse a quello per il nostro compagno?

Certo, se lo fosse da ambo le parti sarebbe il paradiso.


----------



## MaiPiú (14 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma santamariadileuca, avevi 15 anni!
> ma è possibile che il mondo si divida tra gente che va a culo col mondo e gente che non si perdona un cazzo?
> Tu vuoi paragonare una sbandata fatta da una ragazzina di 15 anni che sta crescendo ed è incuriosita dal mondo e vuole provare cose e ha tutto il diritto di essere irresponsabile con un *adulto *che si comporta da irresponsabile?
> Sai le cazzate che ho fatto io a quell'età... o meglio... quelle che ho rischiato di fare.
> Ma le ho fatte, sempre e comunque, sulla mia pelle.


Io mi sono perdonata. Ne ho combinate di tutti i colori in quei mesi, ho capito che ho sbagliato e me ne sono tirata fuori.
È andata bene quindi posso chiamarla esperienza, se andava male avrei fatto una finaccia.
Il problema è che le cazzate, prima o poi, grandi o piccole, le facciamo nella vita.
Non sono mai sulla nostra pelle, finchè avremo qualcuno che ci ama, non lo sono mai.
Non c'è un'età precisa per sbagliare.
Questo forum ne è testimonianza.
Nel mio lavoro lo vedo tutti i giorni.
C'è gente che commette i peggiori reati e ti chiede se riesci a evitargli i problemi legali. Ti lascia la pratica, ti firma un mandato, la privacy, non si presenta piú e vive meglio di prima. Poi magari ti chiamano la madre, il padre, il marito, la moglie, i figli perchè sono preoccupati.
C'è gente che, invece, arriva con la coda tra le gambe, gli occhi lucidi e chiama tutti i giorni per sapere come procedono le cose, come puó rendersi utile per rimediare. Ebbene si, c'è gente che ti chiede assistenza per rendere una confessione e per scontare la sua giusta pena.

Il tempo ti fa capire chi appartiene alla prima categoria, chi alla seconda. Chi si puó perdonare, chi non merita niente.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Io mi sono perdonata. Ne ho combinate di tutti i colori in quei mesi, ho capito che ho sbagliato e me ne sono tirata fuori.
> È andata bene quindi posso chiamarla esperienza, se andava male avrei fatto una finaccia.
> Il problema è che le cazzate, prima o poi, grandi o piccole, le facciamo nella vita.
> Non sono mai sulla nostra pelle, finchè avremo qualcuno che ci ama, non lo sono mai.
> ...


Hai spiegato meglio di chiunque
la parabola del figliol prodigo.

Vittorio Sereni
sommo poeta
riferendosi ad Umberto Saba
scrive
ci sono peccati d'amore e questi li perdoneranno
Peccati contro l'amore e questi no, non li perdoneranno.

Ricordati che quel figlio 
non disse ah torno da mio padre e tutto sarà come prima.
Disse speriamo che mi ritenga come l'ultimo dei suoi servi.

Si può perdonare
chi mostra nei fatti 
di tentare di riparare tuti i danni.


----------



## Leda (15 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Io mi sono perdonata. Ne ho combinate di tutti i colori in quei mesi, ho capito che ho sbagliato e me ne sono tirata fuori.
> È andata bene quindi posso chiamarla esperienza, se andava male avrei fatto una finaccia.
> Il problema è che le cazzate, prima o poi, grandi o piccole, le facciamo nella vita.
> *Non sono mai sulla nostra pelle, finchè avremo qualcuno che ci ama, non lo sono mai.
> ...


:inlove:

Ho smeraldato simbolicamente.


----------



## MaiPiú (15 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> Ho smeraldato simbolicamente.


Grazie Leda, dopo un bel rosso fiammante anonimo tu mi sollevi il morale


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Io mi sono perdonata. Ne ho combinate di tutti i colori in quei mesi, ho capito che ho sbagliato e me ne sono tirata fuori.
> È andata bene quindi posso chiamarla esperienza, se andava male avrei fatto una finaccia.
> Il problema è che le cazzate, prima o poi, grandi o piccole, le facciamo nella vita.
> Non sono mai sulla nostra pelle, finchè avremo qualcuno che ci ama, non lo sono mai.
> ...


:up:


----------



## MaiPiú (19 Novembre 2013)

*Cinquanta sfumature di MaiPiú*

Ogni giorno mi sveglio con un pensiero nuovo.
Lo scrivo qui perchè magari qualcuno nella mia stessa situazione legge e ne ricava spunti. Oppure me ne fornisce di nuovi. O vive in situazioni completamente diverse e riesce ad essere piú obbiettivo.

Domenica pomeriggio, non avendo nulla da fare, ho deciso di tirare fuori e pulire un regalo di mia mamma del Natale scorso: un servizio di piatti da 24. Ho deciso che è tempo di aprire gli scatoloni ed utilizzare l'utilizzabile.
Nel primo pomeriggio mi chiama il mio ex e parlando mi dice che sarebbe passato a casa (in fondo è ancora anche casa sua). Abbiamo passato il pomeriggio io a lavare e lui ad asciugare e riporre tutto in ordine nei ripiani della cucina.
Poi abbiamo mangiato qualcosa e se ne è andato.

Ieri la giornata è passata in fretta tra mille impegni e corse paurose.

Oggi ho meno impegni, ho riposato bene e forse ho realizzato qualcosa che avevo notato domenica ma che subito non avevo messo a fuoco. Oggi mi sono svegliata pensando questo: il mio ex mi fa compassione. Io ero tutta presa dal mio lavoro, dai pagamenti che dovevamo effettuare, dalla scelta dei mobili e lui si è rimbambito dietro questa cinquantenne.
Chissa cosa credeva povero ragazzo. Di avere una vita migliore? Di essere piú felice? 

Dopo l'umiliazione, la delusione, la rabbia, ora inizia a far capolino la pietà....forse è una nuova fase di questo interminabile percorso.


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> il mio ex mi fa compassione.


Niente su qui si possa costruire una relazione comunque..
Io non vorrei che la mia compagna stesse con me provando compassione... Anche perché mi pare che la stima sia assente.


----------



## MaiPiú (19 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Niente su qui si possa costruire una relazione comunque..
> Io non vorrei che la mia compagna stesse con me provando compassione... Anche perché mi pare che la stima sia assente.


Feat il mio è un percorso e me lo vivo fino in fondo. Non sto ricostruendo. Non sto facendo niente. 
Vedo dove mi porta. Ascolto lui e me stessa senza forzature.
Ora posso dire che sto raccogliendo i primi frutti: non volevo vivere con la rabbia dentro e non ci sto vivendo.
Piano piano se ne è andata, forse l'ho sfogata tutta, forse l'ho metabolizzata, non lo so.
Ma non c'è piú e io la vivo come una piccola conquista.


----------



## zanna (19 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Feat il mio è un percorso e me lo vivo fino in fondo. Non sto ricostruendo. Non sto facendo niente.
> Vedo dove mi porta. Ascolto lui e me stessa senza forzature.
> Ora posso dire che sto raccogliendo i primi frutti: *non volevo vivere con la rabbia dentro e non ci sto vivendo.
> Piano piano se ne è andata*, forse l'ho sfogata tutta, forse l'ho metabolizzata, non lo so.
> Ma non c'è piú e io la vivo come una piccola conquista.


Lo spero sinceramente per te ... anche se ...


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ogni giorno mi sveglio con un pensiero nuovo.
> Lo scrivo qui perchè magari qualcuno nella mia stessa situazione legge e ne ricava spunti. Oppure me ne fornisce di nuovi. O vive in situazioni completamente diverse e riesce ad essere piú obbiettivo.
> 
> Domenica pomeriggio, non avendo nulla da fare, ho deciso di tirare fuori e pulire un regalo di mia mamma del Natale scorso: un servizio di piatti da 24. Ho deciso che è tempo di aprire gli scatoloni ed utilizzare l'utilizzabile.
> ...



Insomma, cerchi  giustificazioni al suo tradimento?  Oppure lo fai per stare meglio?

Nel mio caso se penso al mio ex-marito anche noi avevamo mille problemi a casa, e lui ne aveva molti di più perche' le nostre disgrazie al 90% erano dovute alla superficialità con cui ha gestito il suo lavoro ed alle conseguenze gravi, ma questo non lo giustifica affatto. Tu pensavi a pagare casa e arredo?  E lui avrebbe dovuto fare altrettanto, troppo comodo che oltre che noi gli togliamo i problemi (quello che ho fatto io non lasciandolo nel 2001 e ne avevo ben motivo), paghiamo anche per loro, e loro ci ripagano scopando in giro.

Poi ovvio sei libera di dargli tutti gli alibi che vuoi, ma tu eri SOLO fidanzata, neanche ha la scusante dei 35 anni di matrimonio e di una con 30 meno (ovvio nel tuo caso) che lo stuzzicava da mesi, ma se sei più serena meglio per te.
La cosa importante è che non sia un accontentarsi. Tienilo come amico, ma da li a ripensarci...occhio!


----------



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

*direi che è perfetto*

ora che non lo ami più puoi liberarti di lui. I suoi problemi può risolverli da solo.ne ho visti tanti così,fanno prima danni e poi impazziscono senza capire cosa hanno fatto.come dei rottweiler. Qualunque cosa accada non fare l'amicona. Ti ha messo le corna ad un passo del matrimonio e tutta la sua famiglia ti ha reso la vita un inferno,che fai gli dai pure una medaglia???


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> ora che non lo ami più puoi liberarti di lui. I suoi problemi può risolverli da solo.ne ho visti tanti così,fanno prima danni e poi impazziscono senza capire cosa hanno fatto.come dei rottweiler. Qualunque cosa accada non fare l'amicona. Ti ha messo le corna ad un passo del matrimonio e tutta la sua famiglia ti ha reso la vita un inferno,che fai gli dai pure una medaglia???


Un bacio Mary.


----------



## mary80 (20 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un bacio Mary.


Oh, conte...mio conte... tu mi fai girar la testa...:sonar:


----------



## Leda (22 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiù, è il tuo compleanno?

Auguriiiiii!!!


:festa: :bacio:


----------



## zanna (22 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> MaiPiù, è il tuo compleanno?
> 
> Auguriiiiii!!!
> 
> ...


:cincin:


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

i miei auguri maipiù,manda quel tipo a casa sua e festeggia per te stessa


----------



## MaiPiú (22 Novembre 2013)

Eh si, oggi compio gli anni...35 e non sentirli!
grazie a tutti di cuore per gli auguri, non pensavo che questa informazione fosse visibile.

P.S. Mi è arrivata una rosa rossa a gambo lungo legata ad una scatolina, dentro c'è un viaggio all inclusive per due. Poi il mio ex, con una scusa, ha voluto vedermi, ed ha tirato fuori due calici e una bottiglia...solo poco, ha detto, non parliamo, voglio farti solo gli auguri...


----------



## devastata (22 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Eh si, oggi compio gli anni...35 e non sentirli!
> grazie a tutti di cuore per gli auguri, non pensavo che questa informazione fosse visibile.
> 
> P.S. Mi è arrivata una rosa rossa a gambo lungo legata ad una scatolina, dentro c'è un viaggio all inclusive per due. Poi il mio ex, con una scusa, ha voluto vedermi, ed ha tirato fuori due calici e una bottiglia...solo poco, ha detto, non parliamo, voglio farti solo gli auguri...



Auguri splendida MaiPiù, spero che il viaggio arrivi dal tuo bellissimo collega, spero, comunque buon compleanno, goditelo, divertiti, rilassati.


----------



## danielacala (22 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Auguri splendida MaiPiù, spero che il viaggio arrivi dal tuo bellissimo collega, spero, comunque buon compleanno, goditelo, divertiti, rilassati.


BELLOOOOO....non ho seguito bene la storia....

AUGURI CARI DI BUON COMPLEANNO....Buon Viaggioo....


----------



## Principessa (22 Novembre 2013)

Buon compleanno MaiPiù


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Eh si, oggi compio gli anni...35 e non sentirli!
> grazie a tutti di cuore per gli auguri, non pensavo che questa informazione fosse visibile.
> 
> P.S. Mi è arrivata una rosa rossa a gambo lungo legata ad una scatolina, dentro c'è un viaggio all inclusive per due. Poi il mio ex, con una scusa, ha voluto vedermi, ed ha tirato fuori due calici e una bottiglia...solo poco, ha detto, non parliamo, voglio farti solo gli auguri...


Ciaoooo e augurissimi :smile:


----------



## MaiPiú (24 Novembre 2013)

Grazie amici carissimi del forum, vi abbraccio e bacio tutti!
:bacio::forza::bacio::forza:


----------

